# Kein Bock mehr zu treten? Sinkende Marathon Teilnehmerzahlen



## Bul Biker (5. April 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

die letzten beiden Jahre waren für Marathonveranstaltungen natürlich schwierig.

Dieses Jahr dürfte aber Corona einen eigentlich nicht mehr abhalten wieder an den Marathons teilzunehmen. Wenn man sich aber die aktuellen Meldungen ansieht, hinken die Teilnehmerzahlen noch stark hinterher. Zum Beispiel:

Black Forest Ultra: 1300 (zu Spitzenzeiten 5000)

Hero: 2400 (4000 Startplätze waren viele Jahre innerhalb kurzer Zeit weg)

Dolomiti Superbike: 1400 (5000 zu besten Zeiten)

EBM: 350 (1500 2019)

Die Liste lässt sich sicher erweitern. Gerade kleinere Veranstaltungen kommen da sicher in Bedrängnis.

Was ist da los? Mag keiner mehr treten und fahren mittlerweile alle E-Bike, oder ist dies noch coronabedingt?
Wie seht ihr dies?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (5. April 2022)

Ist bei Laufveranstaltungen ähnlich, wird noch an Corona liegen.
Präsenzläufe haben noch nicht den großen Zuspruch aktuell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (5. April 2022)

Bul Biker schrieb:


> Was ist da los? Mag keiner mehr treten und fahren mittlerweile alle E-Bike, oder ist dies noch coronabedingt?


Die Zahlen sind hoch wie nie. Ich z.B. meide immer noch Massenveranstaltungen.


----------



## Castroper (5. April 2022)

Und dann noch die Planungssicherheit….heute hue morgen hot.


----------



## ghostmuc (5. April 2022)

Ich denke es ist zumindest in Deutschland immer noch nicht sicher ob alle stattfinden. Ich wollte mich zb diese Woche für den Woidman anmelden. Aber gestern kam die Absage, wegen Organisationschwierigkeiten.
Mir ist schon klar das es für die Veranstalter schwer ist eine Veranstaltung vorab zu finanzieren wenn sich zu wenige anmelden. Aber als Fahrer möchte man sich ja auch nicht auf mehrere anmelden, die dann evtl doch abgesagt werden und man wieder auf sein Geld warten muss.
Is halt ne Zwickmühle für beide Seiten.


Bul Biker schrieb:


> Was ist da los? Mag keiner mehr treten und fahren mittlerweile alle E-Bike, oder ist dies noch coronabedingt?


Ich glaube die wenigsten die bisher aus sportlichen Ehrgeiz Marathon gefahren sind lassen sich mittlerweile mit E-Bike rumschaukeln weil es bequemer ist.


----------



## me72 (5. April 2022)

Bul Biker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> die letzten beiden Jahre waren für Marathonveranstaltungen natürlich schwierig.
> 
> ...



Denke auch, da bei vielen Veranstaltungen schon in der Ausschreibung steht, dass das Startgeld bei kurzfristiger Absage evtl. nicht zurück gezahlt wird (was ich aus Veranstaltersicht voll verstehen kann), ist es vielen wohl immer noch zu unsicher, sich früh anzumelden. 

So lange - wie Du selbst schon schreibst - nicht zu befürchten steht, dass die Anmeldung wegen erreichter Maximalzahl geschlossen wird, warten viele wohl lieber noch ab, wie sich das ganze weiter entwickelt und melden dann eben noch später nach.

Ich habe z.B. dieses Jahr fest vor den Ultra Bike mitzufahren. Aber warum schon jetzt melden, wenn es dann vielleicht doch wieder abgesagt wird? So warte ich die Situation halt noch ein Weilchen ab und habe zusätzlich den Luxus, die Streckenlänge je nach Fitness wählen zu können. Sprich: wenn ich mein Trainingspensum abgespult bekomme, melde ich für die Marathon-Strecke, wenn nicht dann eben nur für den Power-Track.


----------



## me72 (5. April 2022)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar das es für die Veranstalter schwer ist eine Veranstaltung vorab zu finanzieren wenn sich zu wenige anmelden.


Das ist die Krux dabei. Klar, die Veranstalter bräuchten eigentlich die Meldungen für ihre Planungssicherheit.


ghostmuc schrieb:


> Aber als Fahrer möchte man sich ja auch nicht auf mehrere anmelden, die dann evtl doch abgesagt werden und man wieder auf sein Geld warten muss.
> Is halt ne Zwickmühle für beide Seiten.


Aber eben: ist halt auch doof für uns, wenn man dann brav überall meldet wie vor Corona und dann wird eins nach dem anderen halt doch abgesagt...


----------



## Deleted 603449 (5. April 2022)

naja, man plant, nimmt Urlaub, braucht ein Hotel usw. Dann kurz vor Start wird wegen Corona abgesagt. Hotspot, neue Bedingungen, Impfung nicht mehr gültig, als Ungeimpfter keine Teilnahome mehr usw. Geld futsch, Zeit verschwendet usw. 

Wir machen da jetzt privat mit den Bikekumpels, die in Deutschland und der Schweiz verstreut sind kleine privat organisierte Marathons. Geschlafen wird, wenn Hotels geschlossen sind, bei den Gastgebern zuhause. Die Strecken sind zwar nicht abgesperrt, aber man sieht das auch nicht ganz so bierernst.
Geht eher darum Spaß zu haben und andere Gegenden kennenzulernen. Gestartet wird sehr früh zur Wandererfreien Zeit, wenn dann doch Leute unterwegs sind, man dann fährt man halt entspannt vorbei.
Das ganze natürlich sehr übersichtlich. Sind immer so 10-20 Fahrer.


----------



## reblaus_MSP (5. April 2022)

Die sinkenden Teilnehmerzahlen waren schon vor Corona zusehen finde ich.
Ich komme aus Nordbayern, fahre seit 2013 MTB und bin 2016 den ersten lokalen Marathon gefahren. Da war die große Zeit der relativ großen Teilnehmerfeldern bei von kleinen Vereinen organisierten Rennen schon vorbei.
Ich denke die großen, bekannten Marathons die professionell organisert sind, und ihre 50-80€ kosten, werden sich auch in Zukunft halten. Die kleinen und lokalen Veranstaltungen werden vermutlich leider nach und nach verschwinden. Es gibt viele die mitfahren wollen, aber keiner mehr der was organisieren will. So wird der Otto-Normal-Freizeitracer immer weiter weg fahren müssen um sich 1-2 mal im Jahr messen zu können.


----------



## ghostmuc (5. April 2022)

me72 schrieb:


> Denke auch, da bei vielen Veranstaltungen schon in der Ausschreibung steht, dass das Startgeld bei kurzfristiger Absage evtl. nicht zurück gezahlt wird (was ich aus Veranstaltersicht voll verstehen kann), ist es vielen wohl immer noch zu unsicher, sich früh anzumelden.


Ja, das ist dann das "beste". Auch wenn es als Gutschein fürs nächste Jahr gilt. Wer weiß ob es dann stattfindet, man Zeit hat usw usw.
Wie geschrieben, einserseits zu verstehen das besonders kleinere Veranstalter eine Vorfinanzierung brauchen, aber Veranstalter sollten auch verstehen das nicht jeder Fahrer einen fremden Verein finanzieren will oder gar kann. 
Vielleicht sollte man das Prinzip der Anzahlung einführen, 20 Euro bei der Anmeldung, den Rest vor Ort


----------



## Deleted 603449 (5. April 2022)

es sind halt auch die ganzen Auflagen, die kleine Veranstalter nicht mehr stemmen können. Umweltschutz, Streckensicherung, Sanitäter, Verpflegung und so weiter. Dann kommt noch irgendein Wander/Umweltschutzverein und hat was zu meckern. Und zum Schluß Corona - wer will sich das antun? Am Anfang war das ein großes Fest mit Grill, Bier und Spaß. Jetzt ist das alles auf Profis bzw. Semiprofis ausgerichtet. 
Als Freizeitsportler macht das dann ja auch kein Spaß mehr.
Und letzt Punkt ist für viele die ich kenne ein Grund dafür nicht mehr mitzumachen bei solchen Events. Wenn die Chancen auf eine gute Platzierung gegen Null gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (5. April 2022)

Vielleicht fahren viele auch lieber Gravelrennen, die sonst bei den Marathons waren, oder auch Orbits.


----------



## ghostmuc (5. April 2022)

Cpt_Oranksch schrieb:


> Vielleicht fahren viele auch lieber Gravelrennen, die sonst bei den Marathons waren, oder auch Orbits.


Stichwort Gravel und Marathon.
Im Besenwagen Podcast erzählt Georg Egger das er ein Gravel-Marathon Rennen veranstalten möchte bzw wird. Strecke soll eine Mischung aus beiden werden. Mal abwarten


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. April 2022)

Mir hat mal ein Veranstalter gesagt, dass ihnen insbesondere das letzte Drittel über die Jahre weggebrochen ist. Die fahren jetzt nämlich alle EBike, haben oft gar kein normales Bike mehr. Sportliches Ziel "Marathon bestehen" ist nicht mehr so.

Trailrunning Veranstaltungen dagegen boomen im Alpenraum, da ist viel gekommen. Haben den Vorteil, dass das auch viele Frauen machen. Dadurch ist der Markt schon mal größer.

Im bayerischen Alpenraum haben wir ja mittlerweile eigentlich auch fast alles verloren. Hier im Landkreis auch. Einerseits die niedrigen Teilnehmerzahlen (war in O'gau z.B. mit ein Grund) und der Genehmigungswahnsinn. Deswegen auch mehr Trailrunningveranstaltungen, ist einfacher. Und was auch dazu kommt, die nicht-bikende lokale Bevölkerung mag keine Radfahrer mehr. Freiwillige zu finden, Genehmigungen für die Durchfahrt privater Abschnitte. Alles schwierig, wenn man nicht gemocht wird.


----------



## ritzel007 (6. April 2022)

Ich fahre lieber Enduro, mir sind Marathons einfach zu langweilig geworden. In der Regel sind die fahrtechnischen Anforderungen gering, man fährt fast ausschließlich Wald- und Schotterwege. Selbst vor Kurven werden schon Warnschilder aufgestellt...


----------



## Deleted 54516 (6. April 2022)

ich fahr Marathons seit 1999, aber habs mir in den  letzten Jahren die MTB Marathons abgewöhnt.

1. steigen mir die Preise ins unermässliche
2. musst bei vielen Marathons, wenn du ein Hotel möchtest mittlerweile 2-3 Übernachtungen buchen
3. mir kommt es so vor dass bei vielen Marathons, selbst der "Hobbyracer"mittlerweile mit dem "Messer zwischen den Zähnen" fährt !
da ich parallel noch Rennrad fahre ( werde dieses Jahr 50 >> Altenteil ruft  ) ,fahre ich mittlerweile viele RTF´s ! Günstiger, entspannter ,macht mir mehr Spaß.

Beispiel , für den StelvioBikeDay hatten wir vor ein paar Jahren *15,--* Startgebühr bezahlt ( Incl. Verpflegung am Anstieg zum Joch ),der Anstieg war von 9-15:00 Autofrei ,wer wollte, konnte sich ein Trikot kaufen.

Was ich auch für mich beobachtet habe, bin 2019 den 3 LänderGiro und ne Woche später den Maratona gefahren, die Leute sind auf dem Rennrad ( zumindest die letzten 2/3 ) , einfach entspannter drauf als beim MTB. ist aber nur mein persönlicher Eindruck


----------



## Deleted 54516 (6. April 2022)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> Ich fahre lieber Enduro, mir sind Marathons einfach zu langweilig geworden. In der Regel sind die fahrtechnischen Anforderungen gering, man fährt fast ausschließlich Wald- und Schotterwege. Selbst vor Kurven werden schon Warnschilder aufgestellt...


Naja, ich kenn da schon noch ein paar wo es nicht gerade mit S0 getan ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 54516 (6. April 2022)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Mir hat mal ein Veranstalter gesagt, dass ihnen insbesondere das letzte Drittel über die Jahre weggebrochen ist. Die fahren jetzt nämlich alle EBike, haben oft gar kein normales Bike mehr. Sportliches Ziel "Marathon bestehen" ist nicht mehr so.
> 
> Trailrunning Veranstaltungen dagegen boomen im Alpenraum, da ist viel gekommen. Haben den Vorteil, dass das auch viele Frauen machen. Dadurch ist der Markt schon mal größer.
> 
> Im bayerischen Alpenraum haben wir ja mittlerweile eigentlich auch fast alles verloren. Hier im Landkreis auch. Einerseits die niedrigen Teilnehmerzahlen (war in O'gau z.B. mit ein Grund) und der Genehmigungswahnsinn. Deswegen auch mehr Trailrunningveranstaltungen, ist einfacher. Und was auch dazu kommt, die nicht-bikende lokale Bevölkerung mag keine Radfahrer mehr. Freiwillige zu finden, Genehmigungen für die Durchfahrt privater Abschnitte. Alles schwierig, wenn man nicht gemocht wird.


Würde ich so unterschreiben,
ist denke ich aber ein Spiegelbild der Gesellschaft, schau dich um , selbst Sportvereine haben Nachwuchssorgen, warum, weil die meisten Kids nicht mehr bereit sind sich für etwas zu quälen......
Mein Junior schwimmt recht erfolgreich ,der ist 17, aber es kommt nichts hinterher... sobald die Kids in die Wettkampfgruppe aufsteigen können/dürfen, tut das Training natürlich  weh und schon sind sie weg. auch haben die Eltern keinen Bock für nen Wettkampf nach Timbuktu zu fahren.
Für meine Frau und mich war es halt klar ,wenn Junior bei den Süddeutschen oder Deutschen an den Start ging, war hat das Wochenende oder für die Deutschen, ne Woche verplant .


----------



## ritzel007 (6. April 2022)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Naja, ich kenn da schon noch ein paar wo es nicht gerade mit S0 getan ist


Das ist aber eben nicht der Standard. Harz und Sauerland sind eher langweilig, Albstadt ist enttäuschend und selbst die Dolomiti Superbike hat nur zwei fahrtechnisch interessante Abschnitte auf der langen Strecke.


----------



## ghostmuc (6. April 2022)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> Das ist aber eben nicht der Standard. Harz und Sauerland sind eher langweilig, Albstadt ist enttäuschend und selbst die Dolomiti Superbike hat nur zwei fahrtechnisch interessante Abschnitte auf der langen Strecke.


Naja, wenn ich Marathon fahren will dann will dann macht man das aufgrund der körperlichen und mentalen Anforderung auf der Langstrecke und in den Bergen. Dürfen auch gern einfache Trails dabei sein und paar auch mal paar Meter schieben. Aber kein ewiges rumstöpseln auf verblockten Trails. Schau dir mal die großen an, bis hin zu den Swiss oder Cape Epics. Selbst da sieht man so gut wie niemanden schieben.

Das die Preise gestiegen sind liegt vielleicht auch daran das alle Preise gestiegen sind. Jede Firma, jede "Amtshandlung" und jeder Klowagen ist halt die letzten Jahre teurer geworden. Ich glaube nicht das besonders bei den kleinen da irgendein Verein als großer fianzieller Gewinner raus geht.

Und bei den großen gibts halt oft ein Trikot dazu. ZB Ischgl, 60 Euro Startpreis inkl. Trikot. Wenn man schaut was ein Trikot so im Kauf kostet.... + eine perfekte Orga mit wirklich viel was einem geboten wird.


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. April 2022)

Für mich ist es auch eher das Quälen.  



RacingRalfi schrieb:


> st denke ich aber ein Spiegelbild der Gesellschaft, schau dich um , selbst Sportvereine haben Nachwuchssorgen, warum, weil die meisten Kids nicht mehr bereit sind sich für etwas zu quälen......



kann ich jetzt von hier gar nicht so berichten. Bei uns ist Skifahren groß. Schon in den Grundschulklassen meiner Kinder sind die Kinder so richtig im Leistungssport. Fängt wegen der Technik früh an. Und die großen Skiclubs hier haben wirklich keine Nachwuchssorgen. Aber eigentlich auch in den anderen Vereinen, sehe das ja über meine Kinder, die sind gerade in der Ausprobierphase. Mal sehen, wo die landen. Hauptsache sie haben Spaß an Bewegung.

Die haben halt auch viel mehr Möglichkeiten, was es nicht alles gibt. Und vieles ist auch außerhalb von Vereinen. Ist hier aber mit den Bergen vielleicht auch anders.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (6. April 2022)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> Das ist aber eben nicht der Standard. Harz und Sauerland sind eher langweilig, Albstadt ist enttäuschend und selbst die Dolomiti Superbike hat nur zwei fahrtechnisch interessante Abschnitte auf der langen Strecke.


Wurde ja schon geschrieben, aber Marathon ist halt Quälen + Ausdauersport. Ich will nach dreistelligen KM bei über 200W Schnitt auch keine techn. anspruchsvollen Passagen mehr fahren, da zerlegt es mich dann nur weil die Konzentration fehlt.
Und ich mache sowas auch lieber als ein Rennen auf Trails. Die fahr ich lieber mit moderatem Tempo und versuche das technisch sauber zu machen.
Also in Veranstaltungen daher Marathon, Trail / Enduro nur ohne jeglichen "Zwang", sagen wir besser Druck . Aber da ist jeder anders.

Hab auch schon eben Leute sagen hören, dass der Stoneman Miriquidi zB zuwenig Trails hat. Aber das ist halt keine hauptsächliche Trailrunde. Nach 8h im Sattel bei ner Goldfahrt hab ich da im Trailcenter Rabenberg mitm Hardtail ohne absenkbare Stütze und Klickpedale auch einen Trail schlichtweg runter geschoben. Ist mir in so einer Situation halt zu gefährlich, da mit nem Sturz aus Erschöpfung / fehlender Konzentration die ganze Aktion zu torpedieren / den Tag zu ruinieren.

Wenns natürlich auf drei Tage mitm Trailbike fährst sinds aber wohl zuwenige Trails, ja. Aber für mich sind Stonemans eher Marathon.


----------



## slowbeat (7. April 2022)

Das Ding ist, dass der MTB Breitensport halt nicht zwangsläufig etwas mit Wettbewerb zu tun hat.
Hier in Hessen gibt es eine ausgeprägte CTF-Kultur, die einfach viel angenehmer ist als das Gehetze bei einem Rennen.
Vor C konnte man in der CTF Saison teilweise jedes Wochenende woanders ne geile 50-70km Runde abspulen, die vielleicht technisch nicht anspruschsvoll war, aber stets mit Hingabe organisiert. Dazu Verpflegung unterwegs und am Ende Kuchen und Bratwurst. Unkosten so 5-10€. Organisiert von lokalen Radvereinen.
Jeder fährt seinen Schnitt für sich selbst, man sieht mal was neues oder trifft halt auch auf stets die selben Leute. Keine Zeitnahme, kein Stress, einfach Radeln. 

Bin mal mit nem Kumpel Eppsteintrails gefahren. Was wurden wir blöd angeschaut, als wir bei der Verpflegung absteigen wollten. Sind dann mit Banane und Trinkflasche n Stück weiter gefahren und haben trotzdem gepflegt sitzend mit schöner Aussicht gefuttert. Wofür denn son Stress? Am Ende waren die Streckenposten froh uns zu sehen weil sie hinter uns abbauen durften. Wir waren tatsächlich die Langsamsten auf der Langstrecke. Haben aber zwischendurch noch die Familie meines Kollegens getroffen und paar Minuten mit denen geschwatzt


----------



## Bul Biker (7. April 2022)

Es kommen wohl viele Faktoren dazu.
Die Kombination aus weniger Anmeldung und mangelnden ehrenamtlichen Helfern wird für einige kaum mehr zu stemmen sein. Wenn man überhaupt eine Genehmigung bekommt siehe Ultra (vorige Jahre) und Woidman.

Angebote wie Stoneman tragen sicher auch dazu bei sich den Wettkampfstress zu ersparen und sind für viele eine Alternative. Kann man einfach ohne fixe Anmeldung machen wann man möchte.

Bleibt jedenfalls interessant wie sich die Sache die nächsten Jahre entwickelt.


----------



## DerandereJan (7. April 2022)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Hier in Hessen gibt es eine ausgeprägte CTF-Kultur, die einfach viel angenehmer ist als das Gehetze bei einem Rennen.


Die CTFs kann ich auch nur empfehlen!

Ich denke, quälen ist einfach nicht mehr "in". Zu wenig Braap, zu wenig Shred.


----------



## prince67 (7. April 2022)

Ein Grund für die weniger Anmeldungen wird auch sein: Wenn man mal raus aus dem Trott ist (wegen Corona), ist es schwer wieder reinzukommen. Es ist doch so, dass man sich oft schon gleich nach einer Veranstaltung wieder für das nächste Jahr mit den Kumpels verabredet hat. Da hatte man sozusagen einen gewissen " Druck" sich wieder anzumelden und zu fahren. Mancheiner braucht den Druck, um sich zu überwinden, um etwas zu unternehmen. Dieser Druck fehlt dieses Jahr.


----------



## Fort (7. April 2022)

Die RadsportVereine hatten schon in den 1990er Jahren zurückgehende Teilnehmerzahlen bei den RadTouristikFahrten ("Rennrad") zu verzeichnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmuc (7. April 2022)

prince67 schrieb:


> Ein Grund für die weniger Anmeldungen wird auch sein: Wenn man mal raus aus dem Trott ist (wegen Corona), ist es schwer wieder reinzukommen. Es ist doch so, dass man sich oft schon gleich nach einer Veranstaltung wieder für das nächste Jahr mit den Kumpels verabredet hat. Da hatte man sozusagen einen gewissen " Druck" sich wieder anzumelden und zu fahren. Mancheiner braucht den Druck, um sich zu überwinden, um etwas zu unternehmen. Dieser Druck fehlt dieses Jahr.


Also ich glaub die Leute die enthusiaschtisch Marathon fahren können es eher kaum erwarten das wieder Rennen stattfinden.
Geht zumindest mir so. Wobei ich keine Serie oder so fix fahre sondern mir die Rennen rauspicke die Spaß machen und in annehmbarer Entfernung liegen


----------



## reblaus_MSP (7. April 2022)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Also ich glaub die Leute die enthusiaschtisch Marathon fahren können es eher kaum erwarten das wieder Rennen stattfinden.
> Geht zumindest mir so. Wobei ich keine Serie oder so fix fahre sondern mir die Rennen rauspicke die Spaß machen und in annehmbarer Entfernung liegen


Das sind dann aber die die ganz vorne mitfahren. Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde bricht am ehesten das "langsamste Drittel" weg. Zudem werden die Marathon-Fans auch immer älter und irgendwann geht es halt nicht mehr. Bei den Rennen wo ich war war der Altersschnitt immer sehr hoch, 20 Jährige Fahrer findet man eigentlich garnicht.


----------



## Edith L. (8. April 2022)

reblaus_MSP schrieb:


> .........Zudem werden die Marathon-Fans auch immer älter und irgendwann geht es halt nicht mehr. Bei den Rennen wo ich war war der Altersschnitt immer sehr hoch, 20 Jährige Fahrer findet man eigentlich garnicht.



Das kommt noch dazu, dass es sich hinter den Boomern ausdünnt.


----------



## Tchalee (8. April 2022)

Ich (37) bin noch recht neu in der Renngeschichte. War einmal in Titisee beim Trail Hype am Start und einmal bei der Alb Gold Trophy in Münsingen. Das Problem liegt mMn auch daran das heute einfach mehr als Forstwege erwartet wird. In Titisee bin ich % im Feld viel viel schlechter ins Ziel gekommen als in Münsingen. Hatte aber das x-fache an Spaß. Die Strecke ist einfach abwechslungsreich und hat einen soliden Trail Anteil. 
Münsingen ist direkt 30 Minuten von mir hier entfernt. Bietet aber eigentlich ein Gravel rennen. 
Dieses Jahr finden glaube ich beide am 03.10. statt und ich werde definitiv nach Titisee fahren obwohl ich ne Übernachtung und sonstige Mehrkosten einpreisen muss.

Es liegt einfach an den Veranstaltern auch die "Jungen" zu locken. Und mit Schotterrennen wird das halt nicht passieren.... und ja Naturschutz etc pp... ich weiß ich weiß aber der selbst mein Heimrennen (Gruibingen) Fahre ich genau aus diesem Grund nicht!


----------



## Jierdan (8. April 2022)

Soll mir recht sein. Als der Albstadtmarathon ~3000 Teilnehmer erreicht hatte konnte man nurnoch mit dem Strom schwimmen, da ging weder nach vorne noch nach hinten irgendwas. Schlicht kein Platz.


----------



## StelioKontos (8. April 2022)

reblaus_MSP schrieb:


> Das sind dann aber die die ganz vorne mitfahren. Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde bricht am ehesten das "langsamste Drittel" weg. Zudem werden die Marathon-Fans auch immer älter und irgendwann geht es halt nicht mehr. Bei den Rennen wo ich war war der Altersschnitt immer sehr hoch, 20 Jährige Fahrer findet man eigentlich garnicht.


Da hätte ich mal ne Frage an die ganzen alten Hasen hier, die Marathonrennen fahren. Wie seid ihr damals zum Sport gekommen?  Habt ihr den Mountainbike-Sport direkt mit der Intention Marathons zu fahren angefangen oder kam das Interesse an den Rennen erst später? Ich denke mal es ist bei den meisten eher letzteres der fall.

Ich habe nämlich das Gefühl, dass es bei der Definition von Mountainbiken einen Generationsunterschied gibt. Für mich und die meisten anderen Mountainbikern in meinem Alter so zwischen 20 und 30 geht es beim Mountainbiken um Trails fahren, da sieht ne Tour so aus, das man vom einen Trail ohne Umwege möglichst schnell zum nächsten fährt und so viele Trails wie möglich mit nimmt.
Wir haben im Ort auch ne MTB-Gruppe vom Sportverein, deren Altersdurchschnitt inzwischen ü40 ist. Da sehen die Touren anders aus, da sind Trails eher mal was, das man zur Abwechslung mitnimmt.
(Ausnahmen gibt's natürlich in beiden Gruppen)

Entsprechend ist das Interesse bei mir und Freunden auch eher gering ernsthaft Marathons zu fahren. Ist für uns einfach nicht der Sport den wir machen. Und nur mal so zum Spaß mitfahren, was mich eigentlich schon mal reizen würden, will auch keiner mit seinem 17kg Enduro und schlecht rollenden Reifen. Entsprechend suchen sportlich ambitionierte jüngere Fahrer anderswo ihre Herausforderung, was man am Altersdurchschnitt bei Endurorennen sieht. Dort sind genug 20 Jährige dabei.


----------



## ghostmuc (8. April 2022)

StelioKontos schrieb:


> Da hätte ich mal ne Frage an die ganzen alten Hasen hier, die Marathonrennen fahren. Wie seid ihr damals zum Sport gekommen?  Habt ihr den Mountainbike-Sport direkt mit der Intention Marathons zu fahren angefangen oder kam das Interesse an den Rennen erst später? Ich denke mal es ist bei den meisten eher letzteres der fall.
> 
> Ich habe nämlich das Gefühl, dass es bei der Definition von Mountainbiken einen Generationsunterschied gibt. Für mich und die meisten anderen Mountainbikern in meinem Alter so zwischen 20 und 30 geht es beim Mountainbiken um Trails fahren, da sieht ne Tour so aus, das man vom einen Trail ohne Umwege möglichst schnell zum nächsten fährt und so viele Trails wie möglich mit nimmt.
> Wir haben im Ort auch ne MTB-Gruppe vom Sportverein, deren Altersdurchschnitt inzwischen ü40 ist. Da sehen die Touren anders aus, da sind Trails eher mal was, das man zur Abwechslung mitnimmt.
> ...


Bin in meiner Jugend Motocross gefahren, dann aufgrund von Knieverletzung jahrelang gar keinen Sport und viele "Entbehrungen" nachgeholt denen man aufgrund von Leistungssport entsagen "musste"

Dann nach etlichen Jahren zum MTB gekommen und da war das Rennfieber wieder da. Zuerst eigentlich XC ambitioniert, musste aber einsehen das ich da jenseits der 40 irgendwie raus war.

Also Marathon, was genau meins ist. Stundenlanges fahren am Limit, scheint mein Körper wie gemacht dafür.
Bei manchen ewig langen Anstieg fragt ich mich schon oft `warum ?´. Wenn die letzten Meter in Sicht sind und man im Wiegetritt die Kuppe erreicht weiß man warm


----------



## sinusalba (8. April 2022)

Als es bei uns losging, so Mitte der 80er stand der "neue" Sport noch in Verbindung mit " seine Umwelt neu zu erfahren " im buchstäblichen Sinne, viele standen zwar Straßenrennen interessiert gegenüber, uns war km kloppen einfach zu wenig. 
Das damals sehr populäre "Querfeldein" heute Cross kam uns da schon näher, und schwupps wurden aus Cross ,mit einigen Modifikationen MTB draus und in Folge natürlich die ersten Rennen,und heute...?
Finde es interessant zu lesen wie die jetzige Generation das so sieht.


----------



## ritzel007 (8. April 2022)

StelioKontos schrieb:


> Da hätte ich mal ne Frage an die ganzen alten Hasen hier, die Marathonrennen fahren. Wie seid ihr damals zum Sport gekommen?  Habt ihr den Mountainbike-Sport direkt mit der Intention Marathons zu fahren angefangen oder kam das Interesse an den Rennen erst später? Ich denke mal es ist bei den meisten eher letzteres der fall.


Ich fahre seit 40 Jahren Rennen. Früher nur Straße und Cyclocross. Mein erstes Mountainbike hatte ich mir 1985 gekauft. Da das eher wie ein Hollandrad fuhr hatte ich das bald wieder verkauft und einige Jahre MTB Pause eingelegt bis die Bikes mehr konnten. Dann fing folgerichtig das Biken wieder an und als Rennfahrer fuhr man eben Marathons. Vor ca. 10 Jahren haben meine Frau und ich dann festgestellt dass gemeinsam biken am Besten bergab funktioniert und das ist dann irgendwie eskaliert. Jetzt findet man uns bevorzugt im Bikepark und auf Endurorennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StelioKontos (8. April 2022)

sinusalba schrieb:


> Als es bei uns losging, so Mitte der 80er stand der "neue" Sport noch in Verbindung mit " seine Umwelt neu zu erfahren " im buchstäblichen Sinne, viele standen zwar Straßenrennen interessiert gegenüber, uns war km kloppen einfach zu wenig.
> Das damals sehr populäre "Querfeldein" heute Cross kam uns da schon näher, und schwupps wurden aus Cross ,mit einigen Modifikationen MTB draus und in Folge natürlich die ersten Rennen,und heute...?
> Finde es interessant zu lesen wie die jetzige Generation das so sieht.


Interessant. Im Grunde war es bei euch damals ähnlich wie bei uns heute. Nur hat sich der Sport soweit weiterentwickelt, dass für viele Marathons im Vergleich zum sonst Möglichen auch nur noch "reines Kilometerkloppen" sind.


----------



## sinusalba (8. April 2022)

Das Problem mit vermeintlich sinkendem Interesse an Marathon sind tatsächlich die immer wieder neu entstehenden Bikegruppen,da wirds schnell zu speziell,und die Mopedfraktion ist da quasi der Sargnagel...


----------



## ghostmuc (8. April 2022)

sinusalba schrieb:


> Das Problem mit vermeintlich sinkendem Interesse an Marathon sind tatsächlich die immer wieder neu entstehenden Bikegruppen,da wirds schnell zu speziell,und die Mopedfraktion ist da quasi der Sargnagel...


Sehe ich eher andersrum. Viele Marathons, besonders in touristischen Regionen, bieten ja auch eigene E-Bike Wertungen.
Auch wenn der sportliche Sinn für uns zweifelhaft ist und sie auch mal auf der Strecke nerven, zumindest von zwei hab ich gehört das sie das machen müssen um auch ein Event für die Touristen zu haben ohne das sie den Marathon gar nicht genemigt kriegen würden. Und zusätzliche Einnahmen bringen sie dem Veranstalter auch


----------



## reblaus_MSP (8. April 2022)

StelioKontos schrieb:


> Da hätte ich mal ne Frage an die ganzen alten Hasen hier, die Marathonrennen fahren. Wie seid ihr damals zum Sport gekommen?  Habt ihr den Mountainbike-Sport direkt mit der Intention Marathons zu fahren angefangen oder kam das Interesse an den Rennen erst später? Ich denke mal es ist bei den meisten eher letzteres der fall.
> 
> Ich habe nämlich das Gefühl, dass es bei der Definition von Mountainbiken einen Generationsunterschied gibt. Für mich und die meisten anderen Mountainbikern in meinem Alter so zwischen 20 und 30 geht es beim Mountainbiken um Trails fahren, da sieht ne Tour so aus, das man vom einen Trail ohne Umwege möglichst schnell zum nächsten fährt und so viele Trails wie möglich mit nimmt.
> Wir haben im Ort auch ne MTB-Gruppe vom Sportverein, deren Altersdurchschnitt inzwischen ü40 ist. Da sehen die Touren anders aus, da sind Trails eher mal was, das man zur Abwechslung mitnimmt.
> ...


Ich bin schon zwei Jahre Rennrad gefahren als ich 2014 mit 24 mein erstes, ganz günstiges, MTB gekauft habe. Erstmal um zu gucken ob das überhaupt was für mich ist, dann irgendwann habe ich erfahren dass es diese "Trails" gibt  und das Interesse am Sport grundsätzlich wurde mehr und mehr. 2016 bin ich dann den ersten Kurzstrecken-Marathon gefahren, 20km entfernt und seitdem fahre ich jedes Jahr 2-3 Marathons mit Mittelfeldplätzen.
Das Interesse am Profi-Rennsport kam dann auch dazu und ich habe in 3-4 Jahren oft ein neues Mountainbike gebraucht um jetzt die beiden richtigen zuhaben für das was ich fahren will. Marathon-Fully für schnelle Feierabendrunden und mal einen Marathon. Und ein Enduro, das daheim sehr viel rumsteht, für Urlaube oder schwerere Trailtouren.

Die Jugendlichen sehen im Web Fabio Wibmer, Danny MacAskill oder Bikepark-Videos noch und nöcher. Warum sollten die sich ein leichtes Hardtail kaufen und Berge hochheizen wenn es Lifte gibt.


----------



## ettan (9. April 2022)

Es stimmt schon, dass wie der/die Vorredner bemerkte(-n) viele "mit dem Messer zwischen den Zähnen fahren" und viele Hobbyfahrer abgeschreckt werden. Verbunden mit immer mehr technischen Strecken und rabiaten Verhalten ist es z.T. zum abgewöhnen.

Marathon bedeutet für mich auch lange durchhalten, kämpfen und am Ziel ankommen. Warum soll ich da in möglichst technisch anspruchsvollem Gelände zu Mitte oder Ende des Marathons rumgurken und mich auch noch zwangsweise hinlegen oder verletzen....? Am besten noch mit ein paar "mittleren" Möchtegern "Hobby Pros" die im Mittelfeld in den technischen Passagen ohne Rücksicht an einem Vorbeifliegen... Bergauf kackens dann aber sprichwörtlich wieder ab.

Nebenbei:

Es ist auch zu bemerken, dass weniger bei verletzten Bikern angehalten wird, nach dem Motto "die hinter mir werden schon was machen" oder "es wird schon jemand was gesagt haben zu den Posten".

Weils auf die paar Minuten dann ankommt.....

Wenn dann noch Corona alles unsicher macht und Hotels die extrem teuer werden und nur noch mehrere Tage Aufenthalt anbieten, lässt es der Laie halt.... Mir geht es zumindest so.

Zudem fallen immer mehr kleinere regionale Marathons weg, Tegernsee, Achensee, Woidman, Oberstorf, Kempten....

Auch zu bemerken: In Süddeutschland (vor allem südliches Bayern) die " versuchte Vermeidung" (neutral ausgedrückt) von Radveranstaltungen durch Forst- und Jagdverbände.

Normalerweise sind die sich ja selten untereinander grün, da sinds vereint:
Radfahrer -> Der ist das ultimative Böse.

Mal schauen aber ich rechne eher mit wenigen, sehr großen Veranstaltungen. Die kleinen sterben aus.

Wenn Behörden Auflagen ins unendliche treiben, Versicherungen extreme Auflagen stellen, es "regional" nicht gewünscht ist, der Tourismus das Maß verliert und alles bis zum kaum mehr akzeptablen Maß verteuert ist das das ende kleiner und mittlerer Veranstaltungen.


----------



## ghostmuc (9. April 2022)

Naja, wenn man sich bei einem Rennen anmeldet sollte man auch damit rechnen das da Rennen gefahren wird. Und wenn es wie bei etlichen auch Punkte für irgendwelche Serien gibt und da halt auch 
 Profis oder sehr ambitionierte Fahrer am Start sind dann fahren die halt entsprechend.
Klar, Bodycheck sollte nicht sein, aber wenn jemand schreit das er vorbei will weil er schneller ist, dann ist sollte man das akzeptieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tischgrill (9. April 2022)

45 J., MTB seit 1989, ca. 160 Marathons seit 2000.

Die Gesellschaft an sich wird halt gemütlicher, "Was reissen" ist halt nicht mehr so. Umfragen bestätigen auch im Arbeitsleben, da ist mehr Work-Life-Balance gefragt und es gilt eher das Motto Freizeit gegen Gehaltsverzicht. Das überträgt sich dann auch aufs Private.
Dazu kommt bei den einstigen Ambitionierten, dass Corona da ziemlich Luft rausgelassen hat, somit Traningsziele gefehlt haben, und forciert durch Lockdown, Quarantäne und HomeOffice die Gemütlichkeit Einzug gehalten hat, von der so manche bis heute nicht mehr richtig rauskommen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. April 2022)

Aber man muss ja nicht gleich schreien, wenn man vorbei will. Geht auch sanfter  
Ist halt schon immer blöd, wenn man als schnellerer Langstreckler dann je nach Streckenführung auf die langsameren Kurz/Mittelstreckler auffährt. Und in den nun 20 Jahren MTB Marathons bei mir habe ich schon oft solche Spezialisten erlebt, wo ich mir dann schon gedacht habe, was bist Du für ein Idiot. Fremdschämen hoch drei. Höhepunkt war Idiot, der einen Jungen an der VP angeschrien hat, da er beim Reichen die Trinkflasche fallen hat lassen. Das war so bisher der Tiefpunkt in meinen Erfahrungen.

Ansonsten, fahre Rennen seit den 1980ern. Angefangen als Schüler A auf der Straße und dann in den 90ern im Winter natürlich MTB. Gab damals recht viele XC Veranstaltungen für Jugend und Junioren. Straße war damals schon schwierig mit Genehmigungen. Und im Wald durfte man sich noch bewegen, es gab noch nicht so die Angst vor dem ökologischen Kollaps nach so einem Event. Und ich finde nicht, dass die Menschen sich heute weniger quälen wollen, wie früher. Man war damals auch schon Exot. Radrennsport spielt halt in D keine Rolle mehr. Und es gibt insgesamt viel mehr Möglichkeiten, spaltet sich alles mehr auf. Wie schon geschrieben, wenn ich mir alleine anschaue, wie der Zugspitz Ultramarathon in den letzten Jahren explodiert ist. Was sind das jetzt? 100km Laufen mit >5000hm oder so.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (10. April 2022)

Hi Stefan




__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Mir hat mal ein Veranstalter gesagt, dass ihnen insbesondere das letzte Drittel über die Jahre weggebrochen ist. Die fahren jetzt nämlich alle EBike, haben oft gar kein normales Bike mehr. Sportliches Ziel "Marathon bestehen" ist nicht mehr so.



Ja, so in der Art konnte ich es hier in der Gegend auch schon vor Corona besonders bei großen, fahrtechnisch nicht allzu anspruchsvollen, Marathons beobachten. 

Ganz auffällig war es - sogar schon vor rund 10 Jahren - bei Cross Cuntry, und dort ganz besonders im Funbereich.



__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Trailrunning Veranstaltungen dagegen boomen im Alpenraum, da ist viel gekommen. Haben den Vorteil, dass das auch viele Frauen machen. Dadurch ist der Markt schon mal größer.
> 
> Im bayerischen Alpenraum haben wir ja mittlerweile eigentlich auch fast alles verloren. Hier im Landkreis auch. Einerseits die niedrigen Teilnehmerzahlen (war in O'gau z.B. mit ein Grund) und der Genehmigungswahnsinn. Deswegen auch mehr Trailrunningveranstaltungen, ist einfacher. Und was auch dazu kommt, die nicht-bikende lokale Bevölkerung mag keine Radfahrer mehr. Freiwillige zu finden, Genehmigungen für die Durchfahrt privater Abschnitte. Alles schwierig, wenn man nicht gemocht wird.



Das wußte ich bisher nicht, dass die Akzeptanz von Radfahrern im Alpenraum viel schlechter als früher geworden ist. 
Ist natürlich dann schon eine sehr ungünstige Entwicklung für Rennen. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## ettan (10. April 2022)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man sich bei einem Rennen anmeldet sollte man auch damit rechnen das da Rennen gefahren wird. Und wenn es wie bei etlichen auch Punkte für irgendwelche Serien gibt und da halt auch
> Profis oder sehr ambitionierte Fahrer am Start sind dann fahren die halt entsprechend.
> Klar, Bodycheck sollte nicht sein, aber wenn jemand schreit das er vorbei will weil er schneller ist, dann ist sollte man das akzeptieren


Es geht nicht um "schreien oder zügiges" Vorbeifahren. Sondern einfach ohne "Rücksicht auf Verluste" vorbeischießen. Ob der Fahrer dann "schreit" oder in irgend einer anderen Weise gestikuliert ist ja egal. Auch stellt sich die Frage in genau diesen Segmenten "zügig" überholen "zu müssen". Ginge das nicht ein paar Minuten ober- oder Unterhalb des Abschnitts?


These: Da oft die Kondition nicht ausreicht weil es vermutlich wieder bergauf geht (provokant gesagt). Genau diese Spezies von Fahrern kann weder auf der Geraden schnell fahren weils Konditionell einfach zu schlecht sind, oder bergauf nix reissen.

Zweitens, warum ist er dann nicht vorne im schnellen Feld? Da "stackst" auch nicht Otto Normal Biker das Segment runter, sondern die Pros fahren zügig und ohne Konkurrenz.

Warum: Weils Ausdauer haben, fahren können und nicht nur runter schnell sind.....
Ein Pro ist auch nicht so behämmert und überholt am schwierigsten Trail. Er kennt die Strecke, weiss wann er Gas geben kann und tut das auch.

Letztlich ist ein Marathon im sportlichen Sinne auf die Voraussicht und ein klein wenig der Geist im Sinne von "Hirn einschalten" und Rücksicht ALLER angewiesen.

Wenn ich schon in der Mitte eines Marathons "rumeirere" muss ich nicht an den kritischsten Punkten überholen.....

Das trifft garantiert nicht für alle zu, aber diese Spezies von Sonntagsprofis vermiest vielen Anderen das Rennen.


----------



## Tischgrill (10. April 2022)

Kann ich unterschreiben. Es ist oft stundenlang besonders bei sehr welligem Profil immer das gleiche Wechselspiel. Bergab lasse ich immer Spielraum, fahre 80% meiner Möglichkeiten und werde dabei fast immer von einem überholt, der bergab 120% gibt, habe da genug Stürze und Beinahe-Stürze gesehen. Bergauf hat man sie wieder einge- und dann überholt und bei der nächsten Abfahrt das gleiche Schauspiel wieder, teils über Stunden.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. April 2022)

Hab mich eben für nen kleinen MTB-Marathon in Gesserthausen angemeldet, ich bin Anmeldung Nummer drei für Langstrecke....

Hoffentlich kommt da noch was, wäre echt schade sonst.
Ich selber fahre immer "entspannt", Gas gebe ich bergauf und in der Ebene, aber Trailstücke fahre ich sehr locker runter, liegt auch am beinharten Hardtail mit lang ausgezogener Stütze. Keine Lust mir durch nen Sturz das Wochenende zu versauen 







Erfahrungen hab ich aber bisher mit so "richtig" Rennen nur beim Rennrad, da aber auch bei Duathlons, keine reinen Radfahrten. Die sind aber sehr positiv. Da haben sich schonmal nach 10km Gegenwind die ich für mich vorne weg gefahren bin Leute vor mich geschoben damit ich auch mal Windschatten hab.

Dabei juckt mich nur, wieviel Watt ich denn im Schnitt hatte, das Tempo, das dabei rauskommt ist mir relativ egal 

Beim MTB-Marathon werde ich halt schauen, dass ich beim Downhill keinem im Weg stehe....


----------



## Tischgrill (10. April 2022)

Richtig so, ich habe drei Schlüsselbeinbrüche mit drei OPs durch. und dazu ca. 4 Radhelme zerstört. Meine Zeit der Risikofreude ist durch soweit.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. April 2022)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Richtig so, ich habe drei Schlüsselbeinbrüche mit drei OPs durch. und dazu ca. 4 Radhelme zerstört. Meine Zeit der Risikofreude ist durch soweit.


Guter Kumpel von mir sitzt gerade wieder fürn paar Wochen mit gebrochenem Schlüsselbein zuhause.... kann ich echt darauf verzichten auf sowas. Werde dieses Jahr 40, habs ohne größere Verletzungen geschafft, dabei bleibe ich


----------



## Tischgrill (10. April 2022)

Kurioserweise ist alles im Training (Wildsau hat Vorderrad gerammt) oder beim Radpendeln (frontal mit anderem Radler ohne Licht zusammengeknallt) passiert. Beim Rennen erstaunlicherweise noch nix ausser Umplumser bei Niedrigst-Tempo im wadentiefen Schlamm oder bergauf durch übermotivierte Betreuer anderer Fahrer umgeworfen worden.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. April 2022)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Kurioserweise ist alles im Training (Wildsau hat Vorderrad gerammt) oder beim Radpendeln (frontal mit anderem Radler ohne Licht zusammengeknallt) passiert.


Wow... also vor allem mit der Wildsau....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tischgrill (10. April 2022)

Jupp, im Dunkeln auffer Landstrasse im Dezember beim Heimrollen bergab bei 40kmh. Mental schon daheim gewesen, kommt aus dem Gebüsch ein dunkler Bollen und kickt quasi das Rad unter mir weg mit einer Urgewalt. Direkt hinter mir ein Auto und mich von der Strasse gerollt aus Angst überfahren zu werden noch bevor alles zum Stilkstand gekommen ist.
Bevor ich noch von dem Sturz schreibe, wo ich beinahe vom Hals ab querschnittsgelähmt worden wäre, kommen wir lieber back to Topic...


----------



## Deleted 54516 (10. April 2022)

ettan schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um "schreien oder zügiges" Vorbeifahren. Sondern einfach ohne "Rücksicht auf Verluste" vorbeischießen. Ob der Fahrer dann "schreit" oder in irgend einer anderen Weise gestikuliert ist ja egal. Auch stellt sich die Frage in genau diesen Segmenten "zügig" überholen "zu müssen". Ginge das nicht ein paar Minuten ober- oder Unterhalb des Abschnitts?
> 
> 
> These: Da oft die Kondition nicht ausreicht weil es vermutlich wieder bergauf geht (provokant gesagt). Genau diese Spezies von Fahrern kann weder auf der Geraden schnell fahren weils Konditionell einfach zu schlecht sind, oder bergauf nix reissen.
> ...


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele 👍


----------



## Deleted 54516 (10. April 2022)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Kann ich unterschreiben. Es ist oft stundenlang besonders bei sehr welligem Profil immer das gleiche Wechselspiel. Bergab lasse ich immer Spielraum, fahre 80% meiner Möglichkeiten und werde dabei fast immer von einem überholt, der bergab 120% gibt, habe da genug Stürze und Beinahe-Stürze gesehen. Bergauf hat man sie wieder einge- und dann überholt und bei der nächsten Abfahrt das gleiche Schauspiel wieder, teils über Stunden.


Du fährst halt mit Hirn im Gegensatz zu manch anderem „ Pro „ 😂


----------



## Tischgrill (10. April 2022)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Du fährst halt mit Hirn im Gegensatz zu manch anderem „ Pro „ 😂


Danke... Besonders viele Wochenend-Pro's gibt es im Mittelfeld. Beispiel, war mal auf einer kürzeren Strecke recht gut unterwegs bis zu einem Defekt. Und schob mein kaputtes Rad den Berg runter fast schon in der Botanik um ja niemand zu stören. So, und zu der Zeit war auch grad die Spitze der Langstrecke nach einer Zusatzschleife dort unterwegs und alle (richtigen) Pro's haben an mir problem- und wortlos vorbeikacheln können. Auch weil ich mich de facto am alleräussersten Rand aufhielt so gut es ging. Tja, dann kam irgendwann das Mittelfeld...und das Geschrei ging los, keine Ahnung wieso. Ruhe kehrte dann erst wieder ein, als das letzte Drittel des Feldes gemütlich durchfuhr.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (10. April 2022)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Danke... Besonders viele Wochenend-Pro's gibt es im Mittelfeld. Beispiel, war mal auf einer kürzeren Strecke recht gut unterwegs bis zu einem Defekt. Und schob mein kaputtes Rad den Berg runter fast schon in der Botanik um ja niemand zu stören. So, und zu der Zeit war auch grad die Spitze der Langstrecke nach einer Zusatzschleife dort unterwegs und alle (richtigen) Pro's haben an mir problem- und wortlos vorbeikacheln können. Auch weil ich mich de facto am alleräussersten Rand aufhielt so gut es ging. Tja, dann kam irgendwann das Mittelfeld...und das Geschrei ging los, keine Ahnung wieso. Ruhe kehrte dann erst wieder ein, als das letzte Drittel des Feldes gemütlich durchfuhr.


Kenn ich,
die besten sind aber die, die morgens am Frühstück im Hotel oder der Pension sitzen, sich selbst geiseln, beim Start wie von der Tarantel gestochen losschiessen, und nach 25 KM stehen sie dann rechts mit Krämpfen ........
einer der Gründe warum ich auf gechillte RtF´s umgestiegen bin.
Wobei, ich muss sagen bei Marathons ala 3 LänderGiro ,Maratona ,Arlberg Giro, gehts irgendwie gechillter zu. ist aber nur mein subjektives Empfinden.
Kann aber auch daran liegen dass sich in meiner AK ( 50+ ) sich KEINER mehr was beweisen muss.


----------



## ghostmuc (10. April 2022)

Ja, immer das beste, die Leute die am Start auf Teufel komm raus losgasen weil sie denken ein Marathon wird auf dem ersten Kilometer durchs Dorf entschieden


----------



## dino113 (10. April 2022)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Hab mich eben für nen kleinen MTB-Marathon in Gesserthausen angemeldet, ich bin Anmeldung Nummer drei für Langstrecke....
> 
> Hoffentlich kommt da noch was, wäre echt schade sonst.
> Ich selber fahre immer "entspannt", Gas gebe ich bergauf und in der Ebene, aber Trailstücke fahre ich sehr locker runter, liegt auch am beinharten Hardtail mit lang ausgezogener Stütze. Keine Lust mir durch nen Sturz das Wochenende zu versauen
> ...


Danke für den Tipp. Wenn nicht ich starte, am Wochenende drauf geht es auf einen AX, werde ich mit meinen Kids am Sonntag da sein.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (10. April 2022)

Hi prince67




prince67 schrieb:


> Ein Grund für die weniger Anmeldungen wird auch sein: Wenn man mal raus aus dem Trott ist (wegen Corona), ist es schwer wieder reinzukommen. Es ist doch so, dass man sich oft schon gleich nach einer Veranstaltung wieder für das nächste Jahr mit den Kumpels verabredet hat. Da hatte man sozusagen einen gewissen " Druck" sich wieder anzumelden und zu fahren.



Ist durchaus möglich.



prince67 schrieb:


> Mancheiner braucht den Druck, um sich zu überwinden, um etwas zu unternehmen. Dieser Druck fehlt dieses Jahr.



Komischerweise ist das bei mir anders. 

Nur vor dem 1. Race, denn da wäre ich wohl niemals mitgefahren,  wenn mich nicht ein relativ neuer Arbeitskollege 2 Monate lang immerwiedermal gefragt hätte, ob ich nicht doch mitfahren möchte.
Und er hat auch gemeint, dass ich das bestimmt schaffe, hat mich stark motiviert, usw. War echt super, dass er das gemacht hat. 
Anfangs hatte ich noch gemeint, dass das eher nichts für mich wäre usw. Aber mit der Zeit ließ ich mich überzeugen - zum Glück. 

War im Herbst 2004 - und seitdem waren es deutlich mehr als 100 Races bei mir.  

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## LittleBoomer (11. April 2022)

Womit soll ich denn fahren? Lieferzeit für mein neues Rad ist erst im November. Und mit dem vom letzten Jahr geht absolut nicht. Ist doch   total veraltet und von der Geo her unfahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maf_80 (11. April 2022)

Ich denke es liegt nicht nur an den fehlenden Teilnehmern sondern auch den fehlenden Helfern. Der Veranstalter der Schönbuch Trophy sucht immer noch nach Helfern.
Nach einer Meniskus OP ist die Veranstaltung genau richtig um wieder zu starten außerdem versucht der Veranstalter einen recht hohen Trail-Anteil zu realisieren. Nicht übermäßig herausfordernd aber für so eine Veranstaltung genau richtig.


----------



## Zaskaringelb (12. April 2022)

Das mit dem Anschreien beim Überholen/knifflige Stellen vorbeidrängen beim Marathon kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen, wo ist der Sinn? Ich nehme als Marathonrennen mal die typischen ca. 100km und >2000Hm, da wird doch anders gefahren als in einem 45min CC Rennen, jedenfalls habe ich das seit 30 Jahren und Hunderten Rennen nicht anders erlebt.
Soll nicht heißen das es nicht doch Peppos gibt, das sind aber eher Einzelfälle, oder ist das im Mittelfeld oder hinteren Teil anders? Nach 20min Warmfahren bzw. dem ersten Anstieg(en) hat sich das doch selektiert.
Es ist doch logisch überhaupt nicht möglich das während eines Marathons jemand bei Km 20, 40, 60 etc. auffallend langsamer ist. Der /die ist nach dieser Distanz neben Dir? Dann ist er/sie nach 1-2-3 Stunden gleichschnell, da kann doch niemand im Weg sein?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (12. April 2022)

Zaskaringelb schrieb:


> Es ist doch logisch überhaupt nicht möglich das während eines Marathons jemand bei Km 20, 40, 60 etc. auffallend langsamer ist. Der /die ist nach dieser Distanz neben Dir? Dann ist er/sie nach 1-2-3 Stunden gleichschnell, da kann doch niemand im Weg sein?


Naja wenn die Distanz über mehrere Runden läuft kann dann schon mach 60km ein überambitionierter Fahrer an einem der sehr gemütlich fährt vorbei rauschen


----------



## me72 (12. April 2022)

Zaskaringelb schrieb:


> Es ist doch logisch überhaupt nicht möglich das während eines Marathons jemand bei Km 20, 40, 60 etc. auffallend langsamer ist. Der /die ist nach dieser Distanz neben Dir? Dann ist er/sie nach 1-2-3 Stunden gleichschnell, da kann doch niemand im Weg sein?


Wurde doch oben bereits geschrieben:
machen sind berg hoch schneller, andere eben berg ab. So trifft man sich dann an jedem Anstieg und bei jeder Abfahrt eben wieder.


----------



## Zaskaringelb (12. April 2022)

Titelthema Teilnehmerzahlen, ist vielleicht eine Übersättigung da oder der Hype vorbei? Bei Laufmarathons ist es doch auch so das es wenige Megatermine gibt bei denen alle dabei sein wollen, klingt halt besser und wichtiger wenn man nach Berlin fährt anstatt in Freiburg zu laufen (der Freiburger ist auch schwerer), einige normal große Laufmarathons haben von 5-10 Tausend runter auf 1000 Teilnehmer hingenommen. Ist doch bei Biketerminen genau so. Wenn dann noch Leute wegen Corona nicht fahren oder helfen wird´s halt nix.

In meinem Umfeld inkl. 2 Radvereinen erlebe ich das viele Leute satt sind immer wieder die gleichen Events/Marathons abzugrasen. Der wilde Marathon Kern der 90er/00er Jahre ist jetzt 50+ und will nicht mehr so oft fahren. Die Leute welche in den letzten 10 Jahren ans Radfahren kamen sind eher Wettkampfscheu bzw. oft wenig begabter Freizeitfahrer. 

In den 90er/00ern: Hauptklasse bei Rennen voll, Senioren oder Masters quasi nicht vertreten.
Heute: Ü40 und Ü50 mit großen Teilnehmerzahlen, die jungen Klassen dünner besetzt.

Vielleicht einfach ein Generationending?


----------



## Zaskaringelb (12. April 2022)

me72 schrieb:


> Wurde doch oben bereits geschrieben:
> machen sind berg hoch schneller, andere eben berg ab. So trifft man sich dann an jedem Anstieg und bei jeder Abfahrt eben wieder.


Das kann ich definitiv und aus der Erfahrung nicht glauben, nicht bei einem Marathon. Bergauf wird extrem mehr Zeit gut gemacht, wer fit ist wird nach 1-2-3 Stunden deutlich weiter sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2Burgen (12. April 2022)

Ich bin in den 90'ern in den 00'ern auch noch mit viel Begeisterung Marathons gefahren. Aber damals war der Trailanteil (z.B. am Gardasee) noch recht hoch, das ist immer weniger geworden.

Inzwischen fahre ich auch Enduro und fahre dann lieber mit Freunden, oder auch mal allein, Touren mit möglichst hohem Trailanteil. Die dürfen dann aber auch mal 3000 hm haben.

Vorteil für mich ist, man ist flexibler was Datum und Zeit betrifft, kann sich die Strecken nach seinem Gusto aussuchen und es ist nicht so ein Stress am Start und am Ziel. Auf der Straße handhabe ich es genauso.

Ich denke, dass sich die Marathons für die Meisten wirklich überholt haben und nicht mehr de Zeitgeist der Jüngeren Leite treffen. So will ich mal bei einem Endurorennen mitfahren aber die Anmeldungen sind nach Minuten ausgebucht. So wie früher bei den Marathons...


----------



## LittleBoomer (12. April 2022)

Bin zwar noch nie einen MTB-Marathon gefahren aber Marathon gelaufen.
Vermutlich hat die schwindende Zahl auch was mit dem Kosten zu tun. Auch wenn die Kosten für den Veranstalter gestiegen sind, so ist der 'Freizeit-Marathonist' doch nicht mehr so großzügig.

Ich habs mal für meine 3 Lauf-Marathons rausgekramt:
Anmeldegebühr 1994: 30DM, Laufschuhe 120 DM, meißt habe ich das Vorjahresmodell für unter 100 DM bekommen.
Anmeldegebühr 1995 35DM
Anmeldegebühr 1997 37DM
Dann bin ich bis 2012 keine mehr gelaufen. Wollte aber wieder
Anmeldegebühr: 75 Euro ! 
Die Anmeldegebühr für dieses Jahr soll die 100Euro Marke knacken
Laufschuhe kosten 120 Euro, ich bekomme das Vorjahresmodell für unter 100Euro
Verhältnis 1994: 1:4
Verhältnis 2022: 1:1


Ich habe mich gefragt, was es mir bringt, mit 5000 Menschen zu einer nicht zu meinem Biorythmus passenden Uhrzeit im Pulk zu laufen, auch wenns pisst und schneit, danach kalt duschen zu dürfen und eine Woche lang fix und alle zu sein.
Zudem muss ich um einen Startplaz zu ergattern nachts um 0:00 ins Internet und Geduld mitbringen...
--> Es bringt mir nichts. Habe ich keine Lust zu. Was zum Angeben ist es auch nicht mehr, denn gefühlt ist ja schon jeder der eine solche Leistung zu würdigen weiß auch schon einen Marathon gelaufen.
Und was ich leisten (laufen) kann, kann ich auch so ausprobieren.

Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich mal überlegt bei so einer Schnitzeljagd (Sölden?) mitzufahren. Aber ich habe die Anmeldung verpasst und die war wohl nach wenigen Minuten 'ausverkauft'. Das ist ja gut so für den Veranstalter. Aber mir ist das schlichtweg zu blöd. Vorallem wenn man dann auch noch mit einem oder gar mehreren Freunden zusammen fahren möchte. Der eine bekommt ein Ticket, der andere nicht.

Statt Massen an Mitradlern genieße ich die Ruhe oder auch das Gepräch mit einem Mitfahrer
Statt vorgegebener Strecke genieße ich die Möglichkeit je nach Tagesform und Lust und Laune zu fahren wo ich will
Statt hoher Startgebühren verbrasse ich die Kohle nach der Tour im Biergarten oder kaufe 'Radsachen'

Nein, um Rad zu fahren brauche ich keine (Massen-) Veranstaltung. 
Das ist ja gerade das schöne an dieser Individualsportart.


----------



## ghostmuc (12. April 2022)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Ich habe mich gefragt, was es mir bringt, mit 5000 Menschen zu einer nicht zu meinem Biorythmus passenden Uhrzeit im Pulk zu laufen, auch wenns pisst und schneit, danach kalt duschen zu dürfen und eine Woche lang fix und alle zu sein.
> Zudem muss ich um einen Startplaz zu ergattern nachts um 0:00 ins Internet und Geduld mitbringen...


Mei, da kannst ewig weiter machen. Was bringt es anderen auf einer Wiese hinter einem Ball herzulaufen, was bringt es anderen auf zwei Brettern den Berg runterzurutschen, mit einem Schläger einen Filzball über ein Netzt zu kloppen... Ganz einfach, es macht denjenigen einfach Spaß.
Und das ist doch die legitimste Begründung


----------



## 2Burgen (12. April 2022)

Ich würde auch niemanden verurteilen der gerne an solchen Veranstaltungen teilnimmt. Aber LittleBoomer und ich empfinden scheinbar ähnlich und viele andere Leute auch.


----------



## smak (12. April 2022)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Mei, da kannst ewig weiter machen. Was bringt es anderen auf einer Wiese hinter einem Ball herzulaufen, was bringt es anderen auf zwei Brettern den Berg runterzurutschen, mit einem Schläger einen Filzball über ein Netzt zu kloppen... Ganz einfach, es macht denjenigen einfach Spaß.
> Und das ist doch die legitimste Begründung


Schön zusammengefasst. Leider hat die Menschheit trotz Corona nicht kapiert, dass Egoismus nichts legitimiert.


----------



## ghostmuc (12. April 2022)

smak schrieb:


> Schön zusammengefasst. Leider hat die Menschheit trotz Corona nicht kapiert, dass Egoismus nichts legitimiert.


Ja, ein Fußballspiel ist schon ein grundlegender Unterschied zu anderen Sportarten.


----------



## aka (12. April 2022)

maf_80 schrieb:


> Ich denke es liegt nicht nur an den fehlenden Teilnehmern sondern auch den fehlenden Helfern. Der Veranstalter der Schönbuch Trophy sucht immer noch nach Helfern.



Die Trophy wird von einem kommerziellen Veranstalter durchgefuehrt, und der ruft amtliche Startgelder auf.
Lokale Vereine sind soweit ich weiss als (Mit-)Veranstalter keine dabei.
Die Teilnehmer sind i.d.R. nicht in Radsportvereinen organsiert sondern Individualsportler die ansonsten nichts mit Vereinsmeierei am Hut haben.
Warum soll man sich da einen Tag lang die Beine in den Bauch stellen und helfen? Da geh ich doch lieber radfahren...


----------



## GlockeGT (12. April 2022)

Ein was Gutes haben die mMn(deutlich!) sinkenden Starterzahlen dann aber doch.

Ich bin in der Ergebnissliste viel weiter vorn.


----------



## LittleBoomer (13. April 2022)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Mei, da kannst ewig weiter machen. Was bringt es anderen auf einer Wiese hinter einem Ball herzulaufen, was bringt es anderen auf zwei Brettern den Berg runterzurutschen, mit einem Schläger einen Filzball über ein Netzt zu kloppen... Ganz einfach, es macht denjenigen einfach Spaß.
> Und das ist doch die legitimste Begründung


nein, nein, nicht falsch verstehen. Es steht jedem frei zu tun was er möchte. Das darf jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich verurteile das nicht.
Ich wollte nur mitteilen, warum eine Veranstaltungs-Teilnahme nichts (mehr) für mich ist - im Gegensatz zu früher. Denn das war ja die Ausgangsfrage des TE - falls ich diese richtitg verstanden habe.

Und im Gegensatz zu den von Dir aufgeführten Sportarten, bin ich beim Radln nicht auf andere angewiesen.
Ich habe bis zu meinem 22 Lebensjahr immer auch Mannschaftssport betrieben. Ja, dass vermisse ich tatsächlich. Aber beim Radln brauche ich keine 'Masse'.


----------



## Mike-from-Mars (19. April 2022)

StelioKontos schrieb:


> Da hätte ich mal ne Frage an die ganzen alten Hasen hier, die Marathonrennen fahren. Wie seid ihr damals zum Sport gekommen?  Habt ihr den Mountainbike-Sport direkt mit der Intention Marathons zu fahren angefangen oder kam das Interesse an den Rennen erst später? Ich denke mal es ist bei den meisten eher letzteres der fall.
> 
> Ich habe nämlich das Gefühl, dass es bei der Definition von Mountainbiken einen Generationsunterschied gibt. Für mich und die meisten anderen Mountainbikern in meinem Alter so zwischen 20 und 30 geht es beim Mountainbiken um Trails fahren, da sieht ne Tour so aus, das man vom einen Trail ohne Umwege möglichst schnell zum nächsten fährt und so viele Trails wie möglich mit nimmt.
> Wir haben im Ort auch ne MTB-Gruppe vom Sportverein, deren Altersdurchschnitt inzwischen ü40 ist. Da sehen die Touren anders aus, da sind Trails eher mal was, das man zur Abwechslung mitnimmt.
> ...


Also ich bin Marathons gefahren weil ich Rennen fahren wollte, XC mir vom Training nicht gepasst hat und ich lieber Mann gegen Mann gefahren bin als gegen die Uhr. Ich möchte die Mischung aus Tempobolzen wie bei der Albgold Trophy und Trails wie Neustadt, Bad Wildbad und den Sellaronda Hero. Am Schluss hab ich mir nur noch die Marathons mit hohem Trailanteil ausgesucht weil es mir Spaß gemacht hat und Mountainbike für mich anfängt wo der Schotterweg endet 🙂...auch auf der Langstrecke. Da ich nun berufsbedingt nicht mehr so fit bin bin bin ich nun entspannter auf dem Enduro unterwegs...wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte weiter zu trainieren wie früher hätte ich Marathons aber bevorzugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuttiX (21. April 2022)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> 1. steigen mir die Preise ins unermässliche
> 2. musst bei vielen Marathons, wenn du ein Hotel möchtest mittlerweile 2-3 Übernachtungen buchen
> 3. mir kommt es so vor dass bei vielen Marathons, selbst der "Hobbyracer"mittlerweile mit dem "Messer zwischen den Zähnen" fährt !



Fahre noch nicht so lange wie Marathons, kann jedoch Deine Einschätzungen absolut unterstreichen. Gerade preislich langt man mitunter kräftig hin. Vor Jahren gabs als halbwegs Gegenwert noch ein paar nützliche Geschenke. Jetzt ist es ein Buff Tuch und 3 Kabelbinder für die Startnummer, 0815 Verpflegung. Macht zusammen EUR 50,-. 

Dazu kommen viele "hoch ambitionierte Hobbyracer" was einigen Veranstaltungen, gefühlt den Spass und die Lockerheit nimmt.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (27. April 2022)

Hi LuttiX


Ja, das sind gewisse Probleme, bzw. ungünstige "Entwicklungen".



LuttiX schrieb:


> Fahre noch nicht so lange wie Marathons, kann jedoch Deine Einschätzungen absolut unterstreichen. Gerade preislich langt man mitunter kräftig hin. Vor Jahren gabs als halbwegs Gegenwert noch ein paar nützliche Geschenke. Jetzt ist es ein Buff Tuch und 3 Kabelbinder für die Startnummer, 0815 Verpflegung. Macht zusammen EUR 50,-.
> 
> Dazu kommen viele "hoch ambitionierte Hobbyracer" was einigen Veranstaltungen, gefühlt den Spass und die Lockerheit nimmt.




Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Tchalee (29. April 2022)

Was halt auch ein Problem ist. Viele denken einfach es wäre noch 2010. In der Preis/Lohn Entwicklung ist das ganze nicht mal arg viel teurer geworden. Zudem sind durch eBikes viele neue Kunden auf den Markt gekommen bzw heute kaufen sich einfach auch 20Jährige direkt ein eBike anstatt den Sport anders zu entdecken. 
Somit verschiebt sich der Wettberwerb auch. Weg vom Klassischen Marathon hin zum Enduro. 
Wenn man aber nun ein Enduro Rennen wie im EWS Format anbieten würde. Wo uphill einfach auch relativ sportlich gefahren werden muss - da sonst die Zeit zum nächsten Start nicht reichen würde ... 


Fakt ist es gibt einfach spassigere möglichkeiten sein Rad zu bewegen als Forststraßen Marathons. Glaube auch das viele gewillt sind 50-60€ Anmeldung zu bezahlen ... Siehe Heubach. Das Enduro Rennen war sehr schnell rappel voll wobei es auch 300 xcm starter gab. Und bei der Schönbuchtrophy sieht es ja auch nicht schlecht aus (am gleichen Wochenende wie Albstadt die dazu noch das UCI XCO im angebot haben wenn man bisschen mehr programm will)


----------



## Tischgrill (29. April 2022)

Tchalee schrieb:


> Was halt auch ein Problem ist. Viele denken einfach es wäre noch 2010. In der Preis/Lohn Entwicklung ist das ganze nicht mal arg viel teurer geworden. Zudem sind durch eBikes viele neue Kunden auf den Markt gekommen bzw heute kaufen sich einfach auch 20Jährige direkt ein eBike anstatt den Sport anders zu entdecken.
> Somit verschiebt sich der Wettberwerb auch. Weg vom Klassischen Marathon hin zum Enduro.
> Wenn man aber nun ein Enduro Rennen wie im EWS Format anbieten würde. Wo uphill einfach auch relativ sportlich gefahren werden muss - da sonst die Zeit zum nächsten Start nicht reichen würde ...
> 
> ...


Ja, also ich akzeptiere auch tendenziell steigende Gebühren da ich oft nur froh bin, dass es Rennen XY überhaupt (noch) gibt. Und wenn ich sehe, was da an brandaktuellem, kostbarem Highend-Material an der Startlinie steht, denke ich mir, sooo arm sind wir doch noch nicht...


----------



## Deleted 54516 (30. April 2022)

Tchalee schrieb:


> Was halt auch ein Problem ist. Viele denken einfach es wäre noch 2010. In der Preis/Lohn Entwicklung ist das ganze nicht mal arg viel teurer geworden. Zudem sind durch eBikes viele neue Kunden auf den Markt gekommen bzw heute kaufen sich einfach auch 20Jährige direkt ein eBike anstatt den Sport anders zu entdecken.
> Somit verschiebt sich der Wettberwerb auch. Weg vom Klassischen Marathon hin zum Enduro.
> Wenn man aber nun ein Enduro Rennen wie im EWS Format anbieten würde. Wo uphill einfach auch relativ sportlich gefahren werden muss - da sonst die Zeit zum nächsten Start nicht reichen würde ...
> 
> ...


Naja,
wer an was den Spaß hat, legt ja jeder erstmal selber fest.....!
Es gibt halt immer noch Leute ( ok, vorwiegend die ältere Generation, meiner Meinung nach ) die Spass darin finden sich auf nem " ForststraßenMarathon " zu geiseln.....!
Nur brauch ich nicht das hundertste Trikot oder Buff etc......
Und Endurorennen mit Marathon zu vergleichen hinkt halt, weil jeder andere Vorlieben hat.
Hinzu kommt, dass man sich in jungen Jahren nicht die Gedanken zwecks Unfall etc. macht.
werde dieses Jahr 50, wir haben uns vor 25 Jahren auch schon in den 601er geschmissen, war halt ein " Musst do " am Gardasee.....!
Können würde ich es heute vielleicht auch noch, aber dann kommen halt die Gedanken in puncto Unfall,Familie etc.,deswegen Marathon ( was auch Gefahren birgt aber nicht i dem Maße ) !
Somit setzt man sich heute eben auf die Marathonfeile und radelt über den Ledrosee auf den Tremalzo und über Pregasina wieder runter.
Nur kenn ich es halt mittlerweile von vielen RR Veranstaltungen ( BodenseeRadmarathon ), da zahlst auf der 150km strecke deine 45,-- ( Inch Verpflegung und Fähre ) und wenn du ein Trikot etc. möchtest , dann kaufst das eben selbst.
beim SURM in Alpirsbach genauso.....!


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. April 2022)

Wieviel tausend Teilnehmer hat jedes Jahr der Ötztaler? Und das nur auf Straße, noch schlimmer, wie Forstwege. Das Angebot scheint wohl trotzdem noch genügend Leute zur Teilnahme zu motivieren. 

Ich fahre jedes Jahr die Langstrecke bei der Tour des Stations im Wallis. Straße. Macht mir genauso viel Spaß, wie die jährliche Teilnahme auf der Langstrecke bei der Salzkammergut Trophy. Aber vermutlich ist die manchen auch wieder zu wenig technisch und damit langweilig. Sei's drum, für mich jedes Mal schöne Ziele, wo ich das Jahr über darauf hinarbeiten kann. Mir macht's Spaß. Würde aber nie auf die Idee kommen, zu erwarten, dass es anderen Leuten deswegen genauso Spaß machen MUSS. Die Teilnehmerzahlen bei den beiden Events lassen aber darauf schließen, dass es wohl noch viele Leute gibt, denen einfach ein möglichst schnelles Fahren von A nach B über eine lange und mit Höhenmetern gespickte Strecke als Motivation ausreicht. Und es ist jetzt da auch nicht so, dass da nur "alte" Menschen teilnehmen.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (30. April 2022)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Wieviel tausend Teilnehmer hat jedes Jahr der Ötztaler? Und das nur auf Straße, noch schlimmer, wie Forstwege. Das Angebot scheint wohl trotzdem noch genügend Leute zur Teilnahme zu motivieren.
> 
> Ich fahre jedes Jahr die Langstrecke bei der Tour des Stations im Wallis. Straße. Macht mir genauso viel Spaß, wie die jährliche Teilnahme auf der Langstrecke bei der Salzkammergut Trophy. Aber vermutlich ist die manchen auch wieder zu wenig technisch und damit langweilig. Sei's drum, für mich jedes Mal schöne Ziele, wo ich das Jahr über darauf hinarbeiten kann. Mir macht's Spaß. Würde aber nie auf die Idee kommen, zu erwarten, dass es anderen Leuten deswegen genauso Spaß machen MUSS. Die Teilnehmerzahlen bei den beiden Events lassen aber darauf schließen, dass es wohl noch viele Leute gibt, denen einfach ein möglichst schnelles Fahren von A nach B über eine lange und mit Höhenmetern gespickte Strecke als Motivation ausreicht. Und es ist jetzt da auch nicht so, dass da nur "alte" Menschen teilnehmen.


Bin da bei dir.
ok das mit den „ alten „ nehm ich zurück 😂
dieses Jahr Tannheimer , ArlbergGiro und zum Schluss BodenseeRadmarathon !


----------



## ghostmuc (30. April 2022)

Tchalee schrieb:


> Fakt ist es gibt einfach spassigere möglichkeiten sein Rad zu bewegen als Forststraßen Marathons.


is halt Geschmackssache.
Bin heute ne private Marathontrainingsrunde gefahren und weil mir auf den Trails zu viel los war von 65km 63 nur auf Forststraßen gefahren. Und was soll ich sagen, ich hatte damit wie schon oft tierisch Spaß


----------



## Tischgrill (30. April 2022)

Die Trails sind halt seit dem derzeitigen neuen Radgattungs-Boom knüppelvoll, daher weiche ich auch öfters auf Forstwegrunden aus, dafür macht dann das höhere Durchschnittstempo auch Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tchalee (1. Mai 2022)

Beruflich bedingt (Gastro) fahre ich eigentlich immer zwischen 14 und 18 Uhr unter der Woche und nach 17 Uhr am Wochenende... noch selten knüppelvolle trails gesehen  Aber mal Spaß bei Seite. 
Fahre erst in der zweiten jahreshälfte Veranstaltungen dieses Jahr und bin echt gespannt ob sich bis dahin etwas tut. Hier bei uns im Süden schaut es eigentlich ganz gut aus. Sowohl wie viele Veranstaltungen es gibt. Als auch die Teilnehmerzahlen.


----------



## ragazza (2. Mai 2022)

meine Freundin und ich hatten uns schon zwei Jahre vor Corona von den Marathons verabschiedet. Ich fuhr in meinem Leben um die 100 Veranstaltungen, meine Freundin das Dreifache. Meistens absolvierten wir die Langstrecken. 
Es gab für den Abschied einige Gründe, manche persönlich (wir gehen auf die 60 zu, häufige Verletzungen, einfach satt damit). 
Die Startgelder haben sich teilweise vervielfacht, ich führte ne Excel darüber. 
Die Strecken werden immer mehr entschärft, ich nenne dies verlangweilt. Viele Strecken sind ja bereits vollständig mit nem Gravel machbar. Ich will artgerechtes MTB fahren, dazu gehören auch mal ein paar kniffelige Abfahrten und Trails.  
Was mich auch aufstößt ist die überall eingeführte E-Bike-Klasse. Für mich absolut unverständlich, mit Motorsportlern will ich nicht unterwegs sein. 
Auch- man muss es leider sagen- ist Doping selbst in der Hobby-Klasse weiter verbreitet als man denkt.
Im vorderen Drittel durchfuhren wir die Verpflegungsstationen sowieso ohne Stop, wir hatten sogar meist die eigenen Trinkflaschen auf derStrecke bereit gestellt. Von üppiger Verpflegung, mit der versucht wurde das üppige Startgeld schön zu reden, hatten wir also auch nichts.
Manch kleines Rennen, veranstaltet von engagierten Vereinsmitgliedern, vermisse ich schon etwas. Sie werden, zumindest im legalen Kalender, verschwinden.
Leider wurden wir auch mal Opfer eines Diebstahls: im Laderaum unseres Busses wurden wir von einem Mann abgelenkt, während sein Komplize das Fahrerhaus ausräumte. Leider hatten wir es zu spät bemerkt. Lehrgeld!
Seit wir den Rennsport aufgegeben haben fahren wir sogar mehr km und Stunden als vorher. Wir sitzen einfach weit weniger im Auto


----------



## ghostmuc (3. Mai 2022)

Das mit der E-Bike Klasse machen zumindest einige Veranstalter nicht ganz freiwillig. Ich weiß von zwei Rennen die nur genehmigt wurden wenn es eine E-Bike Klasse gibt. Touristische Regionen wollen ihren Gästen ja auch was bieten, und da bietet sich so ein E-Bike Rennen natürlich an.
Auch wenn sie sich dann im Rennen toll vorkommen wenn sie alle anderen aufwärts überholen, )um dann später im Weg rumzustehen)


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (8. Mai 2022)

Streckenbriefing zur Schönbuch Trophy 2019: "Wir bieten seit diesem Jahr auch eine E-Bike Kategorie an." _raunen geht durch den Saal_ "Keine Sorge, die Fahren ohne Wertung." Kurze Pause, dann: "Bitte prügelt sie nicht sofort vom Rad runter."


----------



## luigiskalar (9. Mai 2022)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Streckenbriefing zur Schönbuch Trophy 2019: "Wir bieten seit diesem Jahr auch eine E-Bike Kategorie an." _raunen geht durch den Saal_ "Keine Sorge, die Fahren ohne Wertung." Kurze Pause, dann: "Bitte prügelt sie nicht sofort vom Rad runter."


ich war leider nicht beim Briefing, aber als mich ein E-Biker dann am Berg überholt hat, hab ich mich schon gefragt warum man mit dem E-Bike bei sowas mitmacht.


----------



## dopero (9. Mai 2022)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> ...
> Auch wenn sie sich dann im Rennen toll vorkommen wenn sie alle anderen aufwärts überholen, )um dann später im Weg rumzustehen)


Alle Neulinge bei solchen Veranstaltungen, egal mit welchen Rad, sorgen doch immer aus Unwissenheit oder mangelnder Kondition für solche Situationen. Motorlose stehen eher sogar bergauf und bergab "im Weg herum".



Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Streckenbriefing zur Schönbuch Trophy 2019: "Wir bieten seit diesem Jahr auch eine E-Bike Kategorie an." _raunen geht durch den Saal_ "Keine Sorge, die Fahren ohne Wertung." Kurze Pause, dann: "Bitte prügelt sie nicht sofort vom Rad runter."


Die Ansage und die Reaktion darauf zeigt aber doch, wie Konservativ und Engstirnig die Beteiligten an solchen Veranstaltungen sind. Ich möchte bei so einer Grundeinstellung auch als motorloser Fahrer nicht an so einem Rennen teilnehmen.
Und da stellt man sich dann tatsächlich die Frage, warum die Teilnehmerzahlen sinken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maf_80 (9. Mai 2022)

luigiskalar schrieb:


> ich war leider nicht beim Briefing, aber als mich ein E-Biker dann am Berg überholt hat, hab ich mich schon gefragt warum man mit dem E-Bike bei sowas mitmacht.


Da gebe ich dir Recht. Solange es aber nur einzelne Teilnehmer mit Motor sind bleibt eine ungewertete Teilnahme die einzige Chance MTB "Spaß"Rennen auch für diese Klientel zu öffnen. Evtl. helfen die Motorisierten in Zukunft auch solche Veranstaltungen am Leben zu halten. Ich bin auch ohne Motor unterwegs aber wir sollten hier nicht in die Diskussion des richtigen Einsatzes motorisierter Bergräder abschweifen 🙄.


----------



## McDreck (9. Mai 2022)

maf_80 schrieb:


> Evtl. helfen die Motorisierten in Zukunft auch solche Veranstaltungen am Leben zu halten.


Kann man das dann noch Leben nennen?


----------



## ghostmuc (9. Mai 2022)

Ich finde es grundsätzlich auch nix schlimmes an E-Bike Klassen. Schließlich helfen sie ja auch die Veranstaltungen zu finanzieren.
Und auch sonst finde ich E-Biker nicht schlimm, auch wenn ich selbst keines möchte.
Mir ist jeder E-Biker lieber als ein Mountainbike Gegner. Und "wir" Mountainbiker sind es ja die ganz oft nach Toleranz schreien, dann sollte man das auch in den eigenen Reihen schaffen.


----------



## luigiskalar (9. Mai 2022)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Ich finde es grundsätzlich auch nix schlimmes an E-Bike Klassen. Schließlich helfen sie ja auch die Veranstaltungen zu finanzieren.
> Und auch sonst finde ich E-Biker nicht schlimm, auch wenn ich selbst keines möchte.
> Mir ist jeder E-Biker lieber als ein Mountainbike Gegner. Und "wir" Mountainbiker sind es ja die ganz oft nach Toleranz schreien, dann sollte man das auch in den eigenen Reihen schaffen.


ich hab rein gar nichts gegen E-Bike Fahrer, find ich eigentlich auch eine klasse Sache.
Aber ich finde, man sollte zumindest den Start von E-Bikes und normalen Bikes trennen.

Fand es einfach komisch zu sehen, dass da einer um ein rum fährt.
Die ersten Anstiege hat er mich immer überholt und bei der Abfahrt bin ich wieder an Ihm vorbeigefahren.

Jeder soll fahren was er will.


----------



## maf_80 (9. Mai 2022)

luigiskalar schrieb:


> ich hab rein gar nichts gegen E-Bike Fahrer, find ich eigentlich auch eine klasse Sache.
> Aber ich finde, man sollte zumindest den Start von E-Bikes und normalen Bikes trennen.
> 
> Fand es einfach komisch zu sehen, dass da einer um ein rum fährt.
> ...


Ja aber das geht mir auch so mit den nicht motorisierten Teilnehmern. Wenn es technisch wird sind viele überfordert. Das trifft vor allem auf Neulinge und die Kollegen die hauptsächlich auf dem Rennrad unterwegs sind zu. Ob technisch oder nicht kann man ja mit der Wahl der Veranstaltung ganz gut steuern. Es wurde ja schon diskutiert dass technische Strecken auch die Verletzungsgefahr steigern und diese daher nicht von allen gewünscht sind...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (9. Mai 2022)

Ich war bei einem lokalen XC-Rennen das wie 1995(?) zu nahezu 100% auf zweispurigen Schotterwegen ablief.

Die wundern sich auch warum immer weniger Starter kommen aka "rückläufige Meldezahlen".

Mich wundert das nicht nachdem ich da auch ne Stunde Rennradfahren auf Schotter war und mich gefragt hab wo das "Mountainbiken" bleibt.

Für die Jugend ist das doch auch nichts, was soll man da lernen dabei? Außer treten.


----------



## Bul Biker (9. Mai 2022)

JohSch schrieb:


> Ich war bei einem lokalen XC-Rennen das wie 1995(?) zu nahezu 100% auf zweispurigen Schotterwegen ablief.
> 
> Die wundern sich auch warum immer weniger Starter kommen aka "rückläufige Meldezahlen".
> 
> Mich wundert das nicht nachdem ich da auch ne Stunde Rennradfahren auf Schotter war und mich gefragt hab wo das "Mountainbiken" bleibt.



Wobei hier nur die Herren rückläufig sind. Ist halt hauptsächlich für den Nachwuchs, dort sind die Teilnehmerzahlen ganz ordentlich. Je jünger, desto mehr. Je älter die Kids werden umso weniger sind sie vertreten. U19 ist dann ganz spärlich.

Wenn du ein technisches Rennen möchtest, fahr in Altenstadt.


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Mai 2022)

Bul Biker schrieb:


> Ist halt hauptsächlich für den Nachwuchs, dort sind die Teilnehmerzahlen ganz ordentlich. Je jünger, desto mehr. Je älter die Kids werden umso weniger sind sie vertreten. U19 ist dann ganz spärlich.



Fällt mir hier auch auf. Bei den Kindern hat es überraschend viele. Auch gibt es hier so einen Kids XCO Cup, der wohl recht gut läuft. Nur dünnt es sich dann bei der Jugend ziemlich aus.

Letztens unterhalb der Benediktenwand Gruppen von kleinen Mädchen und Jungs am Trail geübt. Der Verein ist da sehr aktiv, glaube ich. Potential wäre wohl schon da.


----------



## Zaskaringelb (10. Mai 2022)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Ja, also ich akzeptiere auch tendenziell steigende Gebühren da ich oft nur froh bin, dass es Rennen XY überhaupt (noch) gibt. Und wenn ich sehe, was da an brandaktuellem, kostbarem Highend-Material an der Startlinie steht, denke ich mir, sooo arm sind wir doch noch nicht...


Wir sind im Zeitalter von Fremdfinanzierung bzw. Jobbike.


----------



## larres (16. Mai 2022)

LuttiX schrieb:


> Fahre noch nicht so lange wie Marathons, kann jedoch Deine Einschätzungen absolut unterstreichen. Gerade preislich langt man mitunter kräftig hin. Vor Jahren gabs als halbwegs Gegenwert noch ein paar nützliche Geschenke. Jetzt ist es ein Buff Tuch und 3 Kabelbinder für die Startnummer, 0815 Verpflegung. Macht zusammen EUR 50,-.
> 
> Dazu kommen viele "hoch ambitionierte Hobbyracer" was einigen Veranstaltungen, gefühlt den Spass und die Lockerheit nimmt.


Wenn es mal 50€ wären.
Hatte überlegt den Ortler Bikemarathon mitzufahren 80€ normale Startgebühr und Nachmeldung vor Ort 111€ 
Danke tschüsss...

Und hoch ambitionierte gibt es leider jede Menge; anscheinend sind die auch voll mit Amphetaminen, so aggressiv wie die einen teilweise angehen, wenn denen was nicht passt.
Hatte ich vor Jahren mal, da hatte ich schon einen PM am Rad. Jeden Berg ist da so ein älterer Herr wie bekloppt hoch geballert und ich immer mein Tempo laut PM. Hab den natürlich jedes Mal überholt. Fing der auf einmal an zu pöbeln, was das denn solle...warum ich immer so unstetig fahren würde... 🤣 Im Ziel hab ich dann gesehen, dass der Sen 3 gewonnen hatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tischgrill (16. Mai 2022)

111€ geht ja noch. Nachmeldung beim Grand Raid Langstrecke willst nicht wissen.

Dann wegen dem Verhalten auf der Strecke:
Würde mich freuen, dass manche Hochambitionierte realisieren, dass auch P1 AK meist nur ein 10€‐Gutschein für Friseursalon Gaby und eine Blechmedaille mit sich bringt. 
Und diejenigen, die es eher als Tour auf abgesperrter Strecke betrachten, sollten sich fragen, ob sie sich zu einer Veranstaltung mit Zeitnahme, Transponder und Ergebnisliste wieder anmelden sollten. 
Bisschen die Sichtweise von jeder Seite anzueignen wäre gut.


----------



## Bul Biker (16. Mai 2022)

Beim Hero Dolomites 160€. Da hört der Spaß auf


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (16. Mai 2022)

Mein nächster Bike Marathon 25€ Gebühr. Bin gespannt, was dafür geboten wird.


----------



## larres (16. Mai 2022)

Bin dieses Jahr schon 2x Randonnees in Belgien gefahren.
Anspruch bei diesen CTF, 27x höher als bei jedem deutschen Mittelgebirgsmarathon, ausgeschilderte Strecke, teilweise abgesichert mit Streckenposten und 7€ Startgebühr.  Natürlich viele Touris auf der Strecke, aber geht ja um nix. Kann ich nur empfehlen und gefühlt ist aktuell jedes WE etwas bei uns im Aachener Grenzgebiet.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (16. Mai 2022)

Hi larres


Wenn ich den richtigen Marathon vermute, den LuttiX meint, dann ist das ein kurzer Marathon, den ich auch mitgefahren bin. 



larres schrieb:


> Wenn es mal 50€ wären.
> Hatte überlegt den Ortler Bikemarathon mitzufahren 80€ normale Startgebühr und Nachmeldung vor Ort 111€
> Danke tschüsss...



Ja, viele größere Marathons kosten 65-80 €. Aber, dass bei dem einen für die Nachmeldung 31 € dazu kommen, finde ich enorm heftig. 



larres schrieb:


> Und hoch ambitionierte gibt es leider jede Menge; anscheinend sind die auch voll mit Amphetaminen, so aggressiv wie die einen teilweise angehen, wenn denen was nicht passt.
> 
> Hatte ich vor Jahren mal, da hatte ich schon einen PM am Rad. Jeden Berg ist da so ein älterer Herr wie bekloppt hoch geballert und ich immer mein Tempo laut PM. Hab den natürlich jedes Mal überholt. Fing der auf einmal an zu pöbeln, was das denn solle...warum ich immer so unstetig fahren würde... 🤣




Das erinnert mich daran als ich vor einigen Jahren im Allgäu bei einem Kurzmarathon mitgefahren bin. 
Und am Berg auf 3 m breitem Weg halt nicht ganz rhythmisch gefahren bin: Da meinte einer: "Tu doch nich immer so plötzlich beschleunigen".  Dabei habe ich ihn immer mit schönem Abstand überholt, und ihn überhaupt nicht gestört.
Aber irgendwie meinte er wohl, dass jeder ganz genau gleichmäßig fahren müßte. 

Und hier im Mittelschwarzwald hat sich mal einer so halblaut beschwert, dass ich bergauf immerwieder überholen würde. 
Tja er war eben ein rasanter Abfahrer, und ich habe mich extra immer ganz rechts gehalten auf den Abfahrten, damit er mich überholen kann. Aber bergauf war er eben nicht so schnell, sodass ich ihn wieder überholt habe. Irgendwann kam ein längerer Anstieg. 

Aber bei den allermeisten Races ist es kein Problem.  Wobei ich sagen muß, dass ich meist Kurzstreckenmarathons zwischen 15 Km und 50 Km fahre. 

Könnte sein, dass es bei den Mittel - und Langstrecken mehr "besondere Racer" gibt. 



larres schrieb:


> Im Ziel hab ich dann gesehen, dass der Sen 3 gewonnen hatte...



Ok.


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (16. Mai 2022)

Bul Biker schrieb:


> Beim Hero Dolomites 160€. Da hört der Spaß auf



Das ist herb !


----------



## Robby2107 (2. Juni 2022)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Und diejenigen, die es eher als Tour auf abgesperrter Strecke betrachten, sollten sich fragen, ob sie sich zu einer Veranstaltung mit Zeitnahme, Transponder und Ergebnisliste wieder anmelden sollten.


Ein bisschen anmaßend, oder nicht?! 
Wenn ich bei einem Marathon mitfahre, dann habe ich 3 Hauptziele:

Spaß haben
heil im Ziel ankommen
nicht als Letzter ankommen

Sind zugegeben sehr niedrig gesteckte Ziele, aber auch nur weil mir bewußt ist, daß ich bei den Rennen keinen Blumentopf gewinnen werde. Darum geht es mir(!) auch gar nicht. Den Rest mache ich auf der Strecke mit den anderen Fahrern aus.
Zudem schwankt die Performance des gesamten Starterfeld doch recht stark bei den unterschiedlichen Rennen. Erst vor wenigen Wochen bei der Schönbuch-Trophy von einigen auch sehr guten Fahrern angemerkt, daß das Level da extrem hoch war. 



Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Tja er war eben ein rasanter Abfahrer, und ich habe mich extra immer ganz rechts gehalten auf den Abfahrten, damit er mich überholen kann. Aber bergauf war er eben nicht so schnell, sodass ich ihn wieder überholt habe. Irgendwann kam ein längerer Anstieg.



Das macht es doch aber auch ein wenig aus. Überholen und überholt werden, ständig im Wettstreit mit dem Gegner. Verstehe da die Aggression nicht dabei. 
Kenne das aber auch ganz gut, da ich im Uphill auch ehern Land verliere, daß ich in den Abfahrt wieder wett mache. Der Marathon in Bad Wildbad war da super, da die Abfahrt schön technisch waren.


----------



## Tischgrill (2. Juni 2022)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Ein bisschen anmaßend, oder nicht?!
> Wenn ich bei einem Marathon mitfahre, dann habe ich 3 Hauptziele:
> 
> Spaß haben
> ...


Mitfahren ohne Ambitionen und den Status "Wettkampf" trotzdem akzeptieren ist das eine, sich aber beschweren, dass sie von anderen mit Laktat in den Beinen überholt werden, ist das andere.


----------



## renegade5569 (2. Juni 2022)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Ein bisschen anmaßend, oder nicht?!
> Wenn ich bei einem Marathon mitfahre, dann habe ich 3 Hauptziele:
> 
> Spaß haben
> ...


Habe ich vor zig Jahren auch mal ohne Training mitgemacht. 

Bin vorvorletzter geworden,


Robby2107 schrieb:


> da die Abfahrt schön technisch war


Egal, dabei sein ist alles. Wollte nicht so lange auf die Freunde warten, die die langen Strecken gefahren sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ettan (2. Juni 2022)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Mitfahren ohne Ambitionen und den Status "Wettkampf" trotzdem akzeptieren ist das eine, sich aber beschweren, dass sie von anderen mit Laktat in den Beinen überholt werden, ist das andere.



Ich denke auch die langsam fahrenden haben durchaus ihre Daseinsberechtigung beim Marathon. Wer sich an denen stört oder erregt sollt sich eher Gedanken machen warum er bei den „langsamen fahren muss „🙈

Schade denn so werden es immer weniger Teilnehmer und auch Hobbyfahrer werden abgeschreckt.

Die Folgen sind wohl auch ein Grund für sinkende Teilnehmerzahlen. Von daher lieber vorne fahren und um Teilnahme werben, sonst darf man vielleicht selbst in ein paar Jahren nur noch mitm E-Bike fahren und die „richtigen„ Pros auf ausgewählten Großveranstaltungen fahren.


----------



## Tischgrill (2. Juni 2022)

ettan schrieb:


> Ich denke auch die langsam fahrenden haben durchaus ihre Daseinsberechtigung beim Marathon. Wer sich an denen stört oder erregt sollt sich eher Gedanken machen warum er bei den „langsamen fahren muss „🙈
> 
> Schade denn so werden es immer weniger Teilnehmer und auch Hobbyfahrer werden abgeschreckt.
> 
> Die Folgen sind wohl auch ein Grund für sinkende Teilnehmerzahlen. Von daher lieber vorne fahren und um Teilnahme werben, sonst darf man vielleicht selbst in ein paar Jahren nur noch mitm E-Bike fahren und die „richtigen„ Pros auf ausgewählten Großveranstaltungen fahren.


Was genau ist "denn so'?
Edit, ist auch egal meine du meine Worte für dich passend auslegen willst, jedenfalls habe ich zu meinem Abschluss zu dem Thema zu sagen, dass ich auf den Veranstaltungen mit 99,9999% aller Teilnehmer null Probleme habe, weil sich auch 99,9999% der Leute zu 100% korrekt verhalten.


----------



## Deleted 603449 (2. Juni 2022)

ettan schrieb:


> Ich denke auch die langsam fahrenden haben durchaus ihre Daseinsberechtigung beim Marathon. Wer sich an denen stört oder erregt sollt sich eher Gedanken machen warum er bei den „langsamen fahren muss „🙈
> 
> Schade denn so werden es immer weniger Teilnehmer und auch Hobbyfahrer werden abgeschreckt.
> 
> Die Folgen sind wohl auch ein Grund für sinkende Teilnehmerzahlen. Von daher lieber vorne fahren und um Teilnahme werben, sonst darf man vielleicht selbst in ein paar Jahren nur noch mitm E-Bike fahren und die „richtigen„ Pros auf ausgewählten Großveranstaltungen fahren.



ich denke auch, daß die immer extremere Leistung den ambitionierten Hobbyathleten abschreckt.
Auch die Teilnahme von Profis schreckt mich eher ab, ich möchte mich unter Gleichgesinnten messen.
Irgendwo muß das ja auch noch Spaß machen und nicht alles auf 100% Wettkampf ausgelegt sein.

Unser Radverein vor Ort hatte mal ein “Rennen“ für Kinder organisiert. War eine schöne Sache, bis auf ein paar die dann mit ihren Superleicht Racebikes angetreten sind und natürlich alle Pokale gewonnen haben. Sei’s gegönnt, aber der Spaß blieb auf der Strecke.

Bin vor vielen Jahren in den 80ern beim RAAM mitgefahren. Das war Anfangs so ein Ding von und für Verrückte. Irgendwann sind dann die Extremsportler eingestiegen die mit solchen Extremen Touren ihr Geld verdienen. Und wenn Du als Hobbyfahrer weißt, das du Null Chance mehr hast irgendwo vorne mitzufahren, dann sucht man sich halt was neues in einer geschlossenen Gruppe. Und überläßt den Profis solche Rennen.
Anfangs war ein Fahrer zusammen mit 2 Betreuern unterwegs, mittlerweile sind da bis zu 11 Betreuer am Start.
2019 war ich zusammen mit der Frau eines Kumpels sein Team beim alternative „RAAM“ organisiert von ehemaligen Teilnehmern.

Mittlerweile gibt es viele solch geschlossene „Veranstaltungen“


----------



## StelioKontos (2. Juni 2022)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die sinkenden Teilnehmerzahlen daran liegen, dass zu viele "Profis" mitmachen und man keine Chancen hat. Fahre zwar kein Marathon, dafür aber Enduro Rennen und hier hat man als Normalo auch keine Chancen vorne mitzufahren. Die meisten werden sich andere Ziele setzten. Am Anfang ist das Ziel nicht Letzter zu werden, bei späteren Rennen werden die Ziele dann halt Mittelfeld, oberes Drittel etc. Somit misst man sich wieder mit Gleichgesinnten. Beim Marathon wird das nicht anders sein.


----------



## Lefty88 (7. Juni 2022)

Der Reiz nur Vollgas ne Strecke x zu ballern ist doch schon lange dahin...
Heute ist das Angebot so breit gefächert, dass der MTB Sport viele Facetten bekommen hat. Die einen wollen nimmer bergauf treten und gehen mit nem Enduro gar nirgendwo mehr hin wenns keinen Lift gibt...
Die Räder werden immer (hoch)wertiger, wer will denn da an nem verregneten Sonntag wo es um nichts und wieder nichts geht sein 10K S-Works etc. schrotten? Zudem liegt zB bei mir der Reiz auch in der Technik, dem Schrauben, dem just4fun ballern am Feierabend, oder Wochenende, dann wenn ich will, wo ich will und wie ich will. Und wenn ich 100Km Sonntags reißen will, dann mach ich das, wenns nach Feierabend die sportlichen 20km zur Eisdiele sind, dann genauso.
Das dir einer der übereifrigen Hobbypiloten mit seinem verschranzten Daily cruiser am Renntag schon im Startpulk in die Karosse fährt, nein danke 
Klar ist ein Bike ein Bike zum fahren und genauso wirds auch gehandhabt, dennoch kenne ich einige die auf dieses unnötige Freizeitgeballer zwecks Materialmord keinen Bock mehr haben. Denn 95% der Leute zahlen das Material am Ende -> selbst...

Wie viele Porsche GT3 Fahrer sind denn tatsächlich auf der Nordschleife unterwegs...? Eben 

Zudem sind die Startgebühren teilweise einfach nicht gerechtfertigt, sry.


----------



## Patrice_F (9. Juni 2022)

Seh das Ganze etwas differenzierter. Wenn man als guter Abfahrer Zeit gutmachen will, dann soll der vordere aus dem Weg gehen, egal ob der Abfahrer jetzt im Uphill auch stark ist oder eben nicht. Wenn das nach 2 mal zurufen nicht funktioniert, wird entsprechend überholt. Sollte mich jemand beim bergauffahren überholen, fahre ich auch zur Seite. Die starken Bergauf- und schlechten Bergabfahrer sollten sich auch mal fragen, was sie machen würden, wenn es im uphill nur ein schmaler Weg wäre und der vordere, langsamere Fahrer partout kein Platz macht. Ich glaube kaum, dass diejenigen dann einfach akzeptieren, dass sie jetzt 20min hinter dem langsamen Bergauffahrer „gefangen“ sind…

Kollege so erlebt am Sellaronda Hero. Bergauf sind die sehr stark gefahren, bergab war aber wirklich jenseits von schlecht. Der hat dann entsprechend im uphill viele Plätze verloren, im Downhill aber über 200 Leute überholt. Platz wurde da nur sehr widerwillig gemacht, sogar auf Passagen, auf denen geschoben (!) wurde. Im Gegenteil, die Überholten haben sich regelmässig mit Schimpfwörter bemerkbar gemacht…

Von dem her, den Fächer mal aufmachen und bergab den Schnelleren auch Platz machen.

Fahre im Juli erstmalig die Bike Kategorie am Gigathlon. Da gibts ne technische Abfahrt vom Septimerpass. Bin da dann schon gespannt wie das dort zu und hergehen wird…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjanbi (20. Juni 2022)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Fahre im Juli erstmalig die Bike Kategorie am Gigathlon. Da gibts ne technische Abfahrt vom Septimerpass. Bin da dann schon gespannt wie das dort zu und hergehen wird…


Mit Deiner Attitude (nach zwei Mal bemerkbar machen gibt es kein Pardon mehr) solltest Du im Sinne der anderen Teilnehmer vielleicht besser zu hause bleiben.
Im Übrigen besteht der Unterschied zwischen Platzmachen im Downhill und Uphill in der signifikant anderen Geschwindigkeit und der damit verbundenen Kritikalität. Und diejenigen, die sich beim Überholen lautstark beschweren fühlen sich in den meisten Fällen vermutlich einfach gefährdet; in den meisten Fällen wahrscheinlich auch zu Recht.


----------



## corfrimor (20. Juni 2022)

Ich weiß schon, Rattspocht ist 'ne ernste Sache   


Aber dennoch ist die oberste Regel: 





Viel Spaß allseits


----------



## neo-bahamuth (20. Juni 2022)

Inzwischen gibts mehr Anmeldungen für die Langstrecke in Obergessertshausen beim Fullgaz 2022.1 https://www.fullgazrace.de/  Habe gerade gesehen, dass meine inzwischen Siegchancen deutlich gesunken sind (mehr als drei Anmeldungen und Leute, die in Marathons eher Weltspitze sind) aber gut, ist ja seine lokale Strecke


----------



## SaschmanXXX (20. Juni 2022)

Ich denke die Ursachen sind vielgestaltig, Zeiten ändern sich . Altbewährte Formate funktionieren nicht mehr so, man nennt das gekodakt  . Die junge Generation will Spaß, also Trails Trails Trails (will ich auch ). Das muss man ihnen eben bieten. Das haben Nauders und Co . verstanden. Marathons funktionieren auch noch, aber eben für andere Generationen/Zielgruppen. Bin am Samstag seit 2019 das erste Mal wieder den Hero 86 gefahren. War eine Anmeldung von 2020. Habe lange überlegt, ob ich es tun soll. Heute sage ich mir...ich habe es gebraucht und es war das was ich unbewusst vermisst habe. Gleichwohl fahre ich seit letztem Jahr eigentlich nur noch Enduro, aber so ein Marathon hat was. Und ja ich bin auch nur Mittelfeld uphill und fahre downhill auch überholend, aber sicher und ohne Gefährdung anderer! Wem das nicht passt ,kann eben kein Race fahren. Und ich habe beim Hero niemanden erlebt, der rabiat oder unkollegial gefahren ist.


----------



## Patrice_F (20. Juni 2022)

bjanbi schrieb:


> Mit Deiner Attitude (nach zwei Mal bemerkbar machen gibt es kein Pardon mehr) solltest Du im Sinne der anderen Teilnehmer vielleicht besser zu hause bleiben.
> Im Übrigen besteht der Unterschied zwischen Platzmachen im Downhill und Uphill in der signifikant anderen Geschwindigkeit und der damit verbundenen Kritikalität. Und diejenigen, die sich beim Überholen lautstark beschweren fühlen sich in den meisten Fällen vermutlich einfach gefährdet; in den meisten Fällen wahrscheinlich auch zu Recht.


Ne, Platz machen kann man genauso im Downhill. Wenn man es macht, kann auch sicher überholt werden. Es ist immer noch ein Rennen und wenn man etwas fair ist, lässt man im Amateurbereich den schnelleren passieren - ist zumindest im Enduro so…

Du bist wohl einer von denen hier bei min 15:30: 




Da frag ich mich dann, ob man nicht den falschen Sport ausgesucht hat. Soviel zum Thema “besser zu hause bleiben“…


----------



## SaschmanXXX (20. Juni 2022)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Ne, Platz machen kann man genauso im Downhill. Wenn man es macht, kann auch sicher überholt werden. Es ist immer noch ein Rennen und wenn man etwas fair ist, lässt man im Amateurbereich den schnelleren passieren - ist zumindest im Enduro so…
> 
> Du bist wohl einer von denen hier bei min 15:30:
> 
> ...


Der Trail wird nächstes WE übrigens bei der Enduro World Series in Canazei gefahren .......


----------



## Patrice_F (20. Juni 2022)

Denkste schieben die dann auch?


----------



## StelioKontos (20. Juni 2022)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Ne, Platz machen kann man genauso im Downhill. Wenn man es macht, kann auch sicher überholt werden. Es ist immer noch ein Rennen und wenn man etwas fair ist, lässt man im Amateurbereich den schnelleren passieren - ist zumindest im Enduro so…
> 
> Du bist wohl einer von denen hier bei min 15:30:
> 
> ...


Ist das die Chickenline, auf der es sich hier staut? Bei 15:57 gehts links weg und ein Typ fährt da runter. Am Schluss von dem Stück kommt es anscheinend links neben dran aus dem Wald wieder raus. Dann ists ja nur halb so schlimm.


----------



## SaschmanXXX (20. Juni 2022)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Denkste schieben die dann auch?


Klaro, die haben letztes Wochenende dort überall Schilder aufgestellt..."Achtung Schiebepassage und keinesfalls Überholen". Hintergrund ist, dass sich einige nicht "Überholt-werden-wollende" dort aus Protest festgeklebt haben


----------



## SaschmanXXX (20. Juni 2022)

StelioKontos schrieb:


> Ist das die Chickenline, auf der es sich hier staut? Bei 15:57 gehts links weg und ein Typ fährt da runter. Am Schluss von dem Stück kommt es anscheinend links neben dran aus dem Wald wieder raus. Dann ists ja nur halb so schlimm.


Da ist nur ein Steilstück am Ende, was auf der Chickenline umfahren werden kann. 2018 musste ich auch die Chickenline wählen, weil es so schlammig war, das man nicht fahren konnte ohne irgendeinen Steilstückrunterschieber (trotz chickenline) nicht zu gefährden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjanbi (20. Juni 2022)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Du bist wohl einer von denen hier bei min 15:30:


Haha, ne bin ich nicht. Ich habe auch nicht von mir gesprochen, wollte nur auf Deine wenig soziale Einstellung hinweisen.
Und ohne jetzt angeben zu wollen, sondern nur um Dir etwas Wind aus Deinen Segeln zu nehmen, erlaube ich mir jetzt die Feststellung, dass ich schon einmal die 211km Langstrecke im Salzkammergut gewonnen und bei der Cross Country DM auf dem Podest gestanden habe.


----------



## Patrice_F (20. Juni 2022)

Das mag ich dir gönnen, da nimmst du mir auch null Wind aus dem Segel.

Alles was ich sage ist, dass man den Fächer mal bissl aufmachen sollte. Meines Erachtens ist ebenso wenig sozial, wenn man abwärts nicht Platz macht. Wenn du ja mal gewonnen hast, müsstest du ja wissen, dass eine Medaille immer zwei Seiten hat


----------



## StelioKontos (20. Juni 2022)

SaschmanXXX schrieb:


> Da ist nur ein Steilstück am Ende, was auf der Chickenline umfahren werden kann. 2018 musste ich auch die Chickenline wählen, weil es so schlammig war, das man nicht fahren konnte ohne irgendeinen Steilstückrunterschieber (trotz chickenline) nicht zu gefährden.





SaschmanXXX schrieb:


> Ich denke die Ursachen sind vielgestaltig, Zeiten ändern sich . Altbewährte Formate funktionieren nicht mehr so, man nennt das gekodakt  . Die junge Generation will Spaß, also Trails Trails Trails (will ich auch ). Das muss man ihnen eben bieten. Das haben Nauders und Co . verstanden. Marathons funktionieren auch noch, aber eben für andere Generationen/Zielgruppen. Bin am Samstag seit 2019 das erste Mal wieder den Hero 86 gefahren. War eine Anmeldung von 2020. Habe lange überlegt, ob ich es tun soll. Heute sage ich mir...ich habe es gebraucht und es war das was ich unbewusst vermisst habe. Gleichwohl fahre ich seit letztem Jahr eigentlich nur noch Enduro, aber so ein Marathon hat was. Und ja ich bin auch nur Mittelfeld uphill und fahre downhill auch überholend, aber sicher und ohne Gefährdung anderer! Wem das nicht passt ,kann eben kein Race fahren. Und ich habe beim Hero niemanden erlebt, der rabiat oder unkollegial gefahren ist.


Wie sind dort Trails bei dem Marathon, von der Schwierigkeit im Vergleich zu Nauders oder so? Wenn dort auch EWS ist, könnten ja ein paar interessante dabei sein. Hätte eigentlich auch mal Lust auf nen Marathon, hab leider das Gefühl die meisten sind nur Forstautobahn geballer. 
Der Trail-Hype bei Titisee-Neustadt hört sich gar nicht so schlecht an und ist nicht so weit weg, dass ich dort übernachten müsste. Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit dem? Ich hab leider auch mal gehört, dass dort im Downhill viel Stau ist und geschoben wird?


----------



## SaschmanXXX (20. Juni 2022)

StelioKontos schrieb:


> Wie sind dort Trails bei dem Marathon, von der Schwierigkeit im Vergleich zu Nauders oder so? Wenn dort auch EWS ist, könnten ja ein paar interessante dabei sein. Hätte eigentlich auch mal Lust auf nen Marathon, hab leider das Gefühl die meisten sind nur Forstautobahn geballer.
> Der Trail-Hype bei Titisee-Neustadt hört sich gar nicht so schlecht an und ist nicht so weit weg, dass ich dort übernachten müsste. Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit dem? Ich hab leider auch mal gehört, dass dort im Downhill viel Stau ist und geschoben wird?


Also ich finde, und das haben auch andere bereits gesagt, dass die Trails beim HERO anspruchsvoll sind. Man muss dabei auch sehen, dass man auf der großen Runde die schwierigeren Trails nach der 40 min Schiebestrecke Ornella hat und schon etwas abgespannt ist. Dieses Jahr waren nur 2150 Teilnehmer und es gab zumindest bei Start aus den vorderen Startblöcken keine Staus auf den Trails. Verglichen mit Nauders würde ich sagen dass die meisten Trails eine Mischung aus blau und rot sind. Wurzeln, Stufen und Flow, wobei ich aber in Nauders auch nicht verstehe, warum der Heideralmtrail schwarz sein soll, da ich den genau so einstufe wie den unteren Schöneben und der ist rot .Glaube es gibt nur ganz wenige Marathons, die so traillastig wie der Hero sind.


----------



## Toni172 (27. Juni 2022)

Bul Biker schrieb:


> Wobei hier nur die Herren rückläufig sind. Ist halt hauptsächlich für den Nachwuchs, dort sind die Teilnehmerzahlen ganz ordentlich. Je jünger, desto mehr. Je älter die Kids werden umso weniger sind sie vertreten. U19 ist dann ganz spärlich.
> 
> Wenn du ein technisches Rennen möchtest, fahr in Altenstadt.


Die Rückläufigkeit in den älteren Jugendklassen hat man in allen Leistungssportbereichen (auch z.B. Fußball, Handball etc.) Wenn man da vorne mitfahren/mitspielen möchte geht es dann nur über Training und Disziplin. Da dünnt sich das Feld ganz schnell aus. (Freundin/Freund, Party, keine Lust auf 4-5x Training die Woche)


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (27. Juni 2022)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Die Rückläufigkeit in den älteren Jugendklassen hat man in allen Leistungssportbereichen (auch z.B. Fußball, Handball etc.) Wenn man da vorne mitfahren/mitspielen möchte geht es dann nur über Training und Disziplin. Da dünnt sich das Feld ganz schnell aus. (Freundin/Freund, Party, keine Lust auf 4-5x Training die Woche)



Hi Toni


Ja, hier bei mir im Dorf ist z.B. einer der auf Spitzenniveau MTB fährt. Jetzt ist er U23, aber in der U17 und U19 Klasse ist er oft ganz alleine seine Trainingseinheiten gefahren, also ohne Freundin oder Teamkollege. 

Dazu sind wohl wirklich nur die bereit, die echt ganz "angefressen", bzw. megabegeistert vom Spitzensport sind, denke ich mal. 

Man muß wohl nahezu alles dem Bikesport unterordnen, was schon extrem krass ist gerade in gewissen Altersbereichen. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Toni172 (28. Juni 2022)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Toni
> 
> 
> Ja, hier bei mir im Dorf ist z.B. einer der auf Spitzenniveau MTB fährt. Jetzt ist er U23, aber in der U17 und U19 Klasse ist er oft ganz alleine seine Trainingseinheiten gefahren, also ohne Freundin oder Teamkollege.
> ...


Das hast Du aber in jeder Sportart. Mein Sohn spielt Handball in der U17 und da haben die 4-5 Trainings die Woche plus ein Spiel wenn die Runde wieder startet. Demnächst dann Saisonvorbereitung und Testturniere. Da bleibt wenig Zeit für andere Sachen. 
Der Vorteil am Handball ist der Mannschaftssport. Da sind irgendwann die Mannschaftskollegen die Freunde und man trainiert auch nicht allein.


----------



## Bul Biker (28. Juni 2022)

Den Schwund hat man in allen Sportarten. Bei Sportarten wie Fußball gibt es aber trotzdem oft noch eine 2. Manschaft die weniger leistungsorientierte Jugendliche aufnimmt. Beim Radsport ist es in den Jugenklassen meiner Meinung so, dass auch bei kleineren regionalen Rennen ein ordentliches Trainingspensum da sein muss um hier auch etwas Spaß daran zu haben.

Und bei den Marathons im Erwachsenenbereich denke ich konzentriert es sich auch mehr auf die Leistung. Für reine Hobbyfahrer wird es da auch schwerer dann Spaß zu finden und suchen sich andere Angebote. Stoneman, etc.


----------



## Zaskaringelb (29. Juni 2022)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Die Rückläufigkeit in den älteren Jugendklassen hat man in allen Leistungssportbereichen (auch z.B. Fußball, Handball etc.) Wenn man da vorne mitfahren/mitspielen möchte geht es dann nur über Training und Disziplin. Da dünnt sich das Feld ganz schnell aus. (Freundin/Freund, Party, keine Lust auf 4-5x Training die Woche)


Es machen nur die wenigen weiter, die spitze in der jeweiligen Sportart sind. Die anderen haben kein Interesse, nur mitmachen will keiner mehr. Ist sicher auch ein Generation Insta Dingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (29. Juni 2022)

Zaskaringelb schrieb:


> Es machen nur die wenigen weiter, die spitze in der jeweiligen Sportart sind. Die anderen haben kein Interesse, nur mitmachen will keiner mehr. Ist sicher auch ein Generation Insta Dingen.


und das Niveau, bei denen die halbwegs weitermachen, ist ja auch gerne irre hoch (egal in welcher Sportart). Dh, so "einfach Hobby" mit ein bisschen Wettkampfgedanken gibts gar nicht so viel. Das wechselt so ~U13, wo auf einmal ein Riesenloch zwischen Lizenfahrern und nicht-Lizenzern ist. Dann gehen einige im besten Fall zum Bergabradsport, was ja auch deutlich cooler ist.
zum Thema: ich finde einer der Hauptpunkte wurde gar nicht angesprochen: die meisten Marathonstrecken sind langweilig wie doof. Bin bis 2008 ca 7-8 lange Marathons pro Jahr gefahren und fahre seit 2-3 Jahren wieder XC Rennen. Mit Ausnahme von Christalp / Grand Raid und ein paar weiteren eher alpin sind die meisten Marathons "ein besseres Zwift" (was ich auch nicht mache  ). Man versucht halt den Spagat zwischen "für alle" und auch für ambitionierte Fahrer und leider ist das meist nur über die hm/strecke ambitioniert und bergab fürchterlich langweilig.
Das fällt umso mehr auf, wenn man XC Rennen fährt, auch als alte Vollhobbylusche sehr spaßig, 45-60 min allout, 10eu und in der Regel technisch kurzweilig


----------



## StelioKontos (29. Juni 2022)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> zum Thema: ich finde einer der Hauptpunkte wurde gar nicht angesprochen: die meisten Marathonstrecken sind langweilig wie doof. Bin bis 2008 ca 7-8 lange Marathons pro Jahr gefahren und fahre seit 2-3 Jahren wieder XC Rennen.


Doch schon ein paar mal.
Verfolge den Thread schon länger. Zusammenfassend kann man sagen, dass es so 4 Thesen für die sinkenden Zahlen gibt, welche häufiger genannt werden:

Zu kompetitives Umfeld (Aggressives Fahren, keine Chancen auf gute Platzierungen, nur noch Profis)
Langweilig (Nur Forstautobahn)
Zu teuer
Die junge Generation sind alles faule Säcke, damals war alles viel besser!!!!
Ich denke es ist eine Kombination aus 1 und 2

Klar die Sportler, die kompetitiv drauf sind haben ihren reiz am Rennen, aber für die, die nur zum Spaß bei einem Rennen mitmachen gibt es (inzwischen mehr als früher) spaßigere Alternativen (Enduro Rennen, die haben trotz fauler Jugend komischerweise weder Probleme mit Nachwuchs, noch damit voll ausverkauft zu sein).

Durch den fehlenden technischen Anspruch/Spaß fehlt der Fraktion, die sich gerne bei langen Ausdauerleistungen quält, das alleinstellungsmerkmal zu den alternativen:
Marathon Laufen, Triathlon, Straßenrennen... Haben die auch Probleme mit rückläufigen Zahlen?

Wer fängt überhaupt noch mit der Absicht Marathon zu fahren mit MTB an? Oder mit der Absicht vollgas Ausdauertraining zu machen? Da kann man genau so gut die anderen Sportarten betreiben.

Wenn ich mir hier die Kaufberatungsthreads anschaue, sucht doch fast jeder Neuling ein Trailbike/Enduro. Der Rest würde zum Großteil auch, hat aber nicht das Budget dafür und endet deshalb beim "XC"-Hardtail, oder sucht nur was für entspannte Touren zum Badesee.

Dazu kommt noch, wie überall, der demografische Wandel. Es gibt einfach weniger Nachwuchs als früher.

TLDR: Eine wachsende Zahl von Sportarten kämpft um einen zurückgehenden Nachwuchs. MTB-Marathons stechen da nicht raus und werden sowohl für Biker, als auch Ausdauersportler, im vergleich zu Alternativen einfach unattraktiver.

Das Rumgehacke auf der "Jugend" von irgendwelchen alten Säcken ist doch einfach nur lächerlich. Früher gabs auch genug faule Leute...


----------



## Zaskaringelb (29. Juni 2022)

StelioKontos schrieb:


> Marathon Laufen, Triathlon, Straßenrennen... Haben die auch Probleme mit rückläufigen Zahlen?


Ich habe hier (Rheinland) eine großes Umfeld an Veranstaltern, die kennen das auch. Im Triathlon sind schon einige Veranstaltungen ganz weg (auch vor Corona), beim Marathon sind die Starterzahlen von 10.000 über 8, 5, 3 auf 1000 runter. Da waren die 00er Jahre der Boom.
Ist wohl auch ein Generationending. Vor ca. 25 Jahren waren die Hauptklassen voll, also alles unter 35 Jahren. Nur wenige versprengte 50+ waren zu sehen, wir haben dann immer gesagt wie super das ist was die Alten noch machen und ob wir das auch mal schaffen.
Heute sind die 25-jährigen von damals 50+ und wundern sich das die Masters Klassen z.B. beim Lauf oder CX so voll sind und es kaum junge Starter gibt. CX habe ich mal als Beispiel genommen weil das im Moment boomt und das was angeboten wird.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (29. Juni 2022)

StelioKontos schrieb:


> Doch schon ein paar mal.
> Verfolge den Thread schon länger. Zusammenfassend kann man sagen, dass es so 4 Thesen für die sinkenden Zahlen gibt, welche häufiger genannt werden:
> 
> Zu kompetitives Umfeld (Aggressives Fahren, keine Chancen auf gute Platzierungen, nur noch Profis)
> ...


Wollte ja eigentlich sogar das Gegenteil ausdrücken, die Jungs, die es ernst nehmen, sind auch richtig gut. Hatten wir es heute von, früher hat man oft mehrere Sportarten gemacht, heute ist 4-5 mal Training und Wettkampf Trumpf. Breitensport scheint leider echt rückläufig zu sein. Zu Aggro gute Frage, bei den ganzen Überambitionierten gerade im Marathon gut möglich. Ich brüll einfach Dauer „liiiiiiinks“ um dann den vor mir nach links fahrenden umzuholzen (SCHERZ!)
Wir haben richtig viel Zulauf glücklicher Weise  und die meisten haben sogar Bock auf XC Rennen oder halt die Enduro One. Ein bergab mäßig begabter ballert  sogar in den kurzen Marathons rum, verrücktes Kind 🤣


----------



## Castroper (29. Juni 2022)

Also das mit dem Aggro kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen….ich starte meist im ersten Block…da ist alles ganz human, bis aufs Tempo 🥵


----------



## IRONworkX (29. Juni 2022)

Oder es stellt sich langsam raus, dass Marathon in Deutschland doch nur ein Krümel vom MTB Kuchen ist. Dazu noch einer, der nur wenigen schmeckt. Unentspannt, langweilig, fad, alt, muffig. Viele Mountainbiker hätten sicher Bock so ein Marathon mit zu fahren, würde das Format hier, wie in anderen Ländern üblich, Spass machen. Sportlicher Anspruch soll meiner Meinung nach schon sein, aber sinnfreies quälen gehört auf die Straße, da gibt es noch Abgase und Hass gratis. Es sollte hoch wie runter begeistern, dann holt man sicher mehr Biker ab. Und wenn wer nach 70km und 1500hm keinen Saft für den letzten Dowhnhill hat, muss er halt langsam fahren, mehr trainieren oder Rennrad faaahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (30. Juni 2022)

Ich selbst fahre auch mehrere Rennen pro Jahr und bekomme gerade mit wie Veranstalltungen aufgrund fehlender Teilnehmerzahlen abgesagt werden. Ob dies nun RR Kriterien, Marathons oder 24h Rennen sind spielt dabei keine Rolle.
Die echten Athleten haben während Corona einfach die Trainingsmotivation verloren oder durch Corona teilweise auch ihr Leistungsvermögen.
In meinen Augen boomt der Radsport jedoch weiterhin, E-Bike, Gravel, Bikepacking explodiert. Während die etablierten Marathons die Nachmeldefrist schon zwei mal verlängert haben um Leute anzulocken, sind Bikepackingevents oder Grill&Chill Gravel Festivals in kurzer Zeit ausverkauft.

Das Rennformat Marathon ist halt scheinbar nicht mehr Zeitgemäß, kleine Dorfrennen sind ausgestorben und man braucht meist schon für einen 45KM Marathon mehrere hundert Teilnehmer um das Event zu finanzieren. 

Ich glaube auch nicht das es diesen Marathons an den echten"Athleten" fehlt sondern eher an den Jedermännern welche die Startblöcke füllen und das Event finanzieren.

Grundsätzlich ist aber Deutshcland halt auch kein Land, welchens den Breiten- bzw den Radsport besonders fördert.


----------



## LuttiX (30. Juni 2022)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Das Rennformat Marathon ist halt scheinbar nicht mehr Zeitgemäß, kleine Dorfrennen sind ausgestorben und man braucht meist schon für einen 45KM Marathon mehrere hundert Teilnehmer um das Event zu finanzieren.


 
Das ist sicherlich definitiv ein Thema. Andere Geschichte wird auch sein, dass Genehmigungen aufgrund von Umweltschutz, Durchfahrtserlaubnissen (->Privatgrund), etc. immer schwerer sind zu bekommen.   

Bin ja schon happy, dass der Black Forest Ultra in 2 Wochen nun seine Genehmigung bekommen hat u. stattfinden kann. Aber auch diese "Kult-Veranstaltung" hat mit sinkenden Teilnehmerzahlen zu kämpfen.


----------



## Laktathunter (30. Juni 2022)

LuttiX schrieb:


> Das ist sicherlich definitiv ein Thema. Andere Geschichte wird auch sein, dass Genehmigungen aufgrund von Umweltschutz, Durchfahrtserlaubnissen (->Privatgrund), etc. immer schwerer sind zu bekommen.
> 
> Bin ja schon happy, dass der Black Forest Ultra in 2 Wochen nun seine Genehmigung bekommen hat u. stattfinden kann. Aber auch diese "Kult-Veranstaltung" hat mit sinkenden Teilnehmerzahlen zu kämpfen.


Aber genau da finde ich mich selbst wieder,

das Drama um den Auerhahn, das findne neines neuen Orgateam, Coronabsage, immer mehr Teilnehmer und Menschenmassen auf den ohnehin super langweiligen Strecken, steigende Startgebühren...
Ich bin in Kirchzarten schon 10 mal gestartet in einem Zeitraum von gut 20 Jahren und obwohl ich wirklich eingefleischter Racer bin und aus der Gegend komme ist dies das Rennen welches ich am wenigsten fahren möchte.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (30. Juni 2022)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Aber genau da finde ich mich selbst wieder,
> 
> das Drama um den Auerhahn, das findne neines neuen Orgateam, Coronabsage, immer mehr Teilnehmer und Menschenmassen auf den ohnehin super langweiligen Strecken, steigende Startgebühren...
> Ich bin in Kirchzarten schon 10 mal gestartet in einem Zeitraum von gut 20 Jahren und obwohl ich wirklich eingefleischter Racer bin und aus der Gegend komme ist dies das Rennen welches ich am wenigsten fahren möchte.


bei uns war es der Luchs... Rennen von Mitte Juni auf Ende September. Zum Kotzen! Nette Trails in die Strecke? Da könnte man eine glückliche Schnecke stören... selbst als Semi-Ök ist das echt eine völlig falsche Priosetzung. Als Veranstalter (gerne mal alles Freiwillige) hast du auch gerne mit der deutschen "ich sag euch was alles nicht geht" Mentalität zu kämpfen.
Kirchzarten bin ich früher auch oft gefahren, Paradebeispiel für hat für mich nix mit MTB zu tun... Kräbbelbikestrecke


----------



## Laktathunter (30. Juni 2022)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> bei uns war es der Luchs... Rennen von Mitte Juni auf Ende September. Zum Kotzen! Nette Trails in die Strecke? Da könnte man eine glückliche Schnecke stören... selbst als Semi-Ök ist das echt eine völlig falsche Priosetzung. Als Veranstalter (gerne mal alles Freiwillige) hast du auch gerne mit der deutschen "ich sag euch was alles nicht geht" Mentalität zu kämpfen.
> Kirchzarten bin ich früher auch oft gefahren, Paradebeispiel für hat für mich nix mit MTB zu tun... Kräbbelbikestrecke


naja ich reise nun extra nach Belgien um dort richtig Gräbbelbike zu fahren..dazu taugt der Ultrabike nämlich auch nicht. Ich will jetzt aber auch nicht auf dem Ultra rumhacken. Da hatte ich meine sportlichen Anfänge und auch tolle Momente aber ich, wie auch das Event haben sich die letzten 10 Jahre verändert sodas es nun einfach nicht mehr passt.


----------



## LuttiX (30. Juni 2022)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> Kirchzarten bin ich früher auch oft gefahren, Paradebeispiel für hat für mich nix mit MTB zu tun... Kräbbelbikestrecke



War die Streckenführung "früher" anspruchsvoller? 

Womöglich hat sich Dein Interesse halt auch mehr in Richtung technisch XC Ballern entwickelt. Dann sind natürlich die üblichen Marathonstrecken, technisch gesehen, eher langweilig (was ich durchaus nachvollziehen kann!).


----------



## Ingokognito (30. Juni 2022)

Anspuchsvolle / interessante / technische Strecken sind sicher auch organisatorisch schwieriger, stelle ich mir vor.

Jagt man 500 Leute im Rennmodus über eine technische Schlüsselstelle, muss man halt damit rechnen mindestens einen mit dem Sanka abzutransportieren.


----------



## Laktathunter (30. Juni 2022)

Ingokognito schrieb:


> Anspuchsvolle / interessante / technische Strecken sind sicher auch organisatorisch schwieriger, stelle ich mir vor.
> 
> Jagt man 500 Leute im Rennmodus über eine technische Schlüsselstelle, muss man halt damit rechnen mindestens einen mit dem Sanka abzutransportieren.


Da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz. In der Schweiz, Belgien , Frankreich findest geht's ja auch nur starten dann halt keine 500 oder 1000 Fahrer weil's ihnen zu anspruchsvoll ist und dann fehlt es halt wieder an Einnahmen im das Event zu finanzieren. Aber das ist wieder das deutsche Problem. Hier ein Elsass finden jedes Wochenende Sportveranstaltungen statt, organisiert von lokalen Verein mit familiären Flair un fahren Startgebühren von 30€. In D braucht's dann eben gleiche wieder eine Eventagentur, 1000 Teilnehmer und 60€ Startgeld.
Alle Event die hier von Verein organisiert würden, murgtal trophy, Sabine Spitz trophy ,usw sind alle wieder weg


----------



## mendel (30. Juni 2022)

Lustig hier: Einerseits wird diskutiert, warum denn immer weniger Leute bei Marathons starten, andererseits beschwert man sich, dass bei Marathons die Trails zu voll sind.....
Ich fahre immer mal wieder Dolomitisuperbike oder Kitzalpbike ( auch letztes Wochenende) mit, und kann die hier beschriebenen aggressiven Verhaltensweisen nicht beobachten.
Klar ist es am Start immer hektisch, aber wie soll es anders sein, wenn sich mehrere hundert Fahrer gleichzeitig auf den Weg machen.
aber nach dem ersten langen Anstieg hat sich das Feld doch schon so entzerrt, dass es Platz für alle geben sollte. Noch dazu, wenn man sich bewusst ist, dass bei mehreren Stunden Fahrzeit nicht jede Sekunde zählt.

Schön find ich auch den Kollegen weiter oben, der auf große Runde und deutschen Meisterschaften siegreich sein kann, und sich dann beschwert, dass in den Trails zu viele Leute rumstehen. Bei der Leistungsfähigkeit dürften da vielleicht noch 5-10 Leute bei ihm sein. Und die sind bestimmt auch keine schlechten Abfahrer.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (30. Juni 2022)

LuttiX schrieb:


> War die Streckenführung "früher" anspruchsvoller?
> 
> Womöglich hat sich Dein Interesse halt auch mehr in Richtung technisch XC Ballern entwickelt. Dann sind natürlich die üblichen Marathonstrecken, technisch gesehen, eher langweilig (was ich durchaus nachvollziehen kann!).


war früher ne langweilige und echt einfache Strecke, mein "Interesse" hat sich da kaum verändert, bloß damals gabs auch relativ wenig XC Rennen in der Nähe und 4h Auto ein Weg für 1h Rennen fand ich doof, daher dann halt die längstmögliche Distanz, wenn Mann schon irgendwo hin ist. Da heute der Junior auch fährt, ists ein Familienausflug wo beide 1h "Spaß" haben  #Weißenfelswirkommen

@Laktathunter will da auch nicht rumhacken, wie ja oben geschrieben, wir veranstalten ja selbst trotz aller Hindernisse in Deutschland = Nörgelland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (30. Juni 2022)

mendel schrieb:


> Lustig hier: Einerseits wird diskutiert, warum denn immer weniger Leute bei Marathons starten, andererseits beschwert man sich, dass bei Marathons die Trails zu voll sind.....
> Ich fahre immer mal wieder Dolomitisuperbike oder Kitzalpbike ( auch letztes Wochenende) mit, und kann die hier beschriebenen aggressiven Verhaltensweisen nicht beobachten.
> Klar ist es am Start immer hektisch, aber wie soll es anders sein, wenn sich mehrere hundert Fahrer gleichzeitig auf den Weg machen.
> aber nach dem ersten langen Anstieg hat sich das Feld doch schon so entzerrt, dass es Platz für alle geben sollte. Noch dazu, wenn man sich bewusst ist, dass bei mehreren Stunden Fahrzeit nicht jede Sekunde zählt.
> ...


glaube das Problem bei manchen Veranstaltungen sind die Runden, auf den dann alle zu verschiedenen Startzeiten in verschiedenen Rennen sind.
Also Vollhobbylusche hat mich das auch nie wirklich gestört, geht ja quasi um die goldene Ananas (war meist so erstes Drittel früher)... klar, wer von den Heldengeschichten Montags bei Insta/Facebook(Blog "lebt", und gerne auch Platz 2 AK postet (wenn nur 2 gestartet sind  ) sieht das vielleicht anders


----------



## mendel (30. Juni 2022)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> glaube das Problem bei manchen Veranstaltungen sind die Runden, auf den dann alle zu verschiedenen Startzeiten in verschiedenen Rennen sind.
> Also Vollhobbylusche hat mich das auch nie wirklich gestört, geht ja quasi um die goldene Ananas (war meist so erstes Drittel früher)... klar, wer von den Heldengeschichten Montags bei Insta/Facebook(Blog "lebt", und gerne auch Platz 2 AK postet (wenn nur 2 gestartet sind  ) sieht das vielleicht anders


Stimmt, das hatte ich nicht bedacht, dass die Profis von den größeren Runden dann auf die Normalos auflaufen. 
Hab es meist davor ins Ziel geschafft, und musste mir daher nicht vorführen lassen, wie langsam ich doch unterwegs bin 😉

Das ist sicher ein Punkt, wo Veranstalter mit besserer Planung auch Verbesserungen schaffen könnten.

Aber dieses Problem wird ja leider auch deutlich geringer, weil ja eben die Jedermänner immer mehr fehlen.

Am Wochenende beim Kitzalpbike wieder bemerkt. Die Leute mit Camelback, weiteren Trikots und unrasierten Wadeln fehlten fast komplett.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (30. Juni 2022)

mendel schrieb:


> Stimmt, das hatte ich nicht bedacht, dass die Profis von den größeren Runden dann auf die Normalos auflaufen.
> Hab es meist davor ins Ziel geschafft, und musste mir daher nicht vorführen lassen, wie langsam ich doch unterwegs bin 😉
> 
> Das ist sicher ein Punkt, wo Veranstalter mit besserer Planung auch Verbesserungen schaffen könnten.
> ...


und selbst sowas wie der Grand Raid Cristalp (sollte jeder mal gemacht haben) mit dem Punkt zu Punkt hat ja aufgrund der kürzeren Strecken hinten raus "Verkehr" vom Pas de Lona runter.
Und die neue erste Abfahrt (geile Murmelbahn) war gutes Beispiel für es gibt da wo ich rumeiere wenige, die gleiches Niveau hoch und runter haben (also runter halt deutlich langsamer, dafür hoch halbwegs flott). Hat man ganz vorne so nicht aber das ist ja ne andere Welt bei so Rennen... ist interessant, wenn man das bei Strava oder so nachher mal vergleicht. Ich war hoch wie runter ca 1/3 hinter den Pro Zeiten, runter bisserl näher dran. Leute, die mit mir ins Ziel kamen waren hoch näher dran und runter weiter weg. In Summe, da natürlich mehr hoch wie runter, kann man sich im MArathonformat "Abfahrtschwächen" ja auch eher erlauben, wenn man ein "derre Bergfloh" ist. 
Im XC verschwendest du dann halt jede Runde massig Körner zu jemand, der halt auch gut ums Eck kommt (möglichst wenig Kraft/Antreten).


----------



## Laktathunter (30. Juni 2022)

mendel schrieb:


> Stimmt, das hatte ich nicht bedacht, dass die Profis von den größeren Runden dann auf die Normalos auflaufen.
> Hab es meist davor ins Ziel geschafft, und musste mir daher nicht vorführen lassen, wie langsam ich doch unterwegs bin 😉
> 
> Das ist sicher ein Punkt, wo Veranstalter mit besserer Planung auch Verbesserungen schaffen könnten.
> ...


grundsätzlich will ich da aber auch in die Historie blicken. Die Marathons wurden extra als Breitensportevents erfunden während sich die Profis auf technischen XC Strecken gebattlet haben. Irgendwann haben dann diese Profis bemerckt, dass es im Marathon auch Geld  und Sponsorings zu verdienen gibt. Dann dürfen sie zwar gerne kommen sollten sich aber nicht über die Jedermänner aufregen.

Früher war ich langsam, jetzt bin ich etwas schneller und ich kann für mich sagen, ich habe in beiden Rollen keinerlei Konflikte.
Jeder bezahlt das gleiche Startgeld und jeder hat das Recht auf sein eigenes Rennen.

Bin ich langsamer, versuche ich Leute vorbei zu lassen wenn das geht. Bin ich schneller, kündige ich mich freundlich an. Und wenn der Trail oder der Fahrer es nicht erlaubt (weil er vielleicht selbst am limit ist) dann halte ich halt auch mal die Fresse, atme 30 Sekunden durch und dann ist der Trail auch meist vorbei und es geht wieder.
Ich hab sogar schon Teilnehmer mir beruhigt weil sie versucht haben panisch Platz zumachen wo es eigentlich nicht möglich war und diese haben sich dann später bedankt. Und wenn alle nicht gestresst sondern freudig ins Ziel kommen, dann füllen sich vielleicht auch die Teilnehmerfelder wieder.
Freude an dem Sport und Respekt gegenüber den andern und es funktioniert.
Wir schweifen leider auch vom Thema ab weil ich nicht glaube, dass diese Situation zu dem genannten Thema des Threads führt.


----------



## FirstGeneration (30. Juni 2022)

Sehr gut zusammengefasst, wie ich finde !


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (30. Juni 2022)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> grundsätzlich will ich da aber auch in die Historie blicken. Die Marathons wurden extra als Breitensportevents erfunden während sich die Profis auf technischen XC Strecken gebattlet haben. Irgendwann haben dann diese Profis bemerckt, dass es im Marathon auch Geld  und Sponsorings zu verdienen gibt. Dann dürfen sie zwar gerne kommen sollten sich aber nicht über die Jedermänner aufregen.
> 
> Früher war ich langsam, jetzt bin ich etwas schneller und ich kann für mich sagen, ich habe in beiden Rollen keinerlei Konflikte.
> Jeder bezahlt das gleiche Startgeld und jeder hat das Recht auf sein eigenes Rennen.
> ...


Punkt. 

Glaube auch Themen wie super schwer Strecken genehmigt und Freiwillige zu bekommen bei mehr anderen Attraktionen und evtl. auch weniger Freizeit/mehr Arbeit, die zu weniger Teilnehmern führen sind Hauptgründe


----------



## Edith L. (30. Juni 2022)

StelioKontos schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Wenn ich mir hier die Kaufberatungsthreads anschaue, sucht doch fast jeder Neuling ein Trailbike/Enduro. Der Rest würde zum Großteil auch, hat aber nicht das Budget dafür und endet deshalb beim "XC"-Hardtail, oder sucht nur was für entspannte Touren zum Badesee.
> 
> ...


Ein entscheidener Punkt. Die meisten Newbies wollen ein Trailbike, obwohl sie wahrscheinlich in der folgenden Zeit gar nicht in die Verlegenheit kommen werden, es auszukosten. Entspricht aber dem Zeitgeist und da liegt schon ein Teil des Problems.
Highligt: Neulich hat einer einem für nen 2,5 km Arbeitsweg nen Trialbike mit moderner Geometrie empfohlen und behauptete XC-Bikes braucht kein Mensch.

Der breite Unterbau fehlt einfach heute für die Herausforderung Marathon. Früher war das für die Masse, die MTB-Touren gefahren ist, ein Kräftemessen mit sich und anderen mit dem Ziel des Durch- und Ankommens ohne das der Hirsch dabei die Grätsche macht.
Es war allerdings schon früher oft so, dass RR'ler mangels spezieller fahrtechnischer Herausforderung für MTB'ler auf Maras gute Platzierungen erreichten. Die SID wurde einfach voll aufgepumpt, so dass die gar nicht mehr federn konnte und der Rest wurde mit den Oberschenkeln weggedrückt.

Der Zeitgeist hat sich beim MTB zu dem mittlerweile auf das Konsumieren des Sahnestücks reduziert, nämlich das spottige Abfahren von Trails. Das Bergauffahren stört dabei nur und ist, wenn überhaupt notwendiges Übel und ansonsten einfach nur lästig. Die nächste Stufe hierzu zündet dann das eMTB, wenn man nicht eh nur noch im Park ist.

Dass aber das "Glücksgefühl" der Abfahrt in Verbindung oder als Belohnung für die vorherige Schinderei bergauf oder sogar die mehr oder weniger lange Anfahrt (ohne Auto) u.a. insgesamt dann als beglückende Selbstbestätigung gesehen wurde, ist heute kaum bis gar nicht mehr zu vermitteln. Dafür muss man sich eben leider anstrengen wollen und auch Zeit opfern. Und zumindestens letztere ist in Anbetracht aller bequemen Verlockungen am Wenigsten in Zeiten des kurzweiligen Konsumes vorhanden.
Und wer fährt denn heute noch solche XC-Touren als Ausgangsbasis, um überhaupt erstmal in die Verlegenheit zu kommen über die Teilnahme an einem Marathon nachzudenken? Mit nem Trailbike keiner!


----------



## Edith L. (30. Juni 2022)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> grundsätzlich will ich da aber auch in die Historie blicken. Die Marathons wurden extra als Breitensportevents erfunden während sich die Profis auf technischen XC Strecken gebattlet haben. Irgendwann haben dann diese Profis bemerckt, dass es im Marathon auch Geld  und Sponsorings zu verdienen gibt. Dann dürfen sie zwar gerne kommen sollten sich aber nicht über die Jedermänner aufregen.



Richtig, kann ich mich auch noch dran erinnern.
Diese "Kommerzialisierung" und das Erscheinen der Profis war dann für viele aber auch ein Punkt aufzuhören, weil damit irgendwie der "Charme des Wilden" und auch die Aussicht schwand, soweit sie sowieso schon immer weit weit weg gelegen haben mag, vllt doch mal ne gute Platzierung zu bekommen und man im Vergleich zur Siegerzeit der Vorjahre sogar trotz Verbesserung der eigenen Zeit immer schlechter wurde.
Tauchten da bei den Maras nicht sogar Dopingsünder aus dem Straßenradsport in der Sperre auf, weil die UCI hierauf keinen Einfluss hatte?

Oh man, ich hab gerade Kopfkino, was einem früher an "schrägen" Vögeln just for fun bei diesen Veranstaltungen begegnet ist, unglaublich.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (30. Juni 2022)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Richtig, kann ich mich auch noch dran erinnern.
> Diese "Kommerzialisierung" und das Erscheinen der Profis war dann für viele aber auch ein Punkt aufzuhören, weil damit irgendwie der "Charme des Wilden" und auch die Aussicht schwand, soweit sie sowieso schon immer weit weit weg gelegen haben mag, vllt doch mal ne gute Platzierung zu bekommen und man im Vergleich zur Siegerzeit der Vorjahre sogar trotz Verbesserung der eigenen Zeit immer schlechter wurde.
> Tauchten da bei den Maras nicht sogar Dopingsünder aus dem Straßenradsport in der Sperre auf, weil die UCI hierauf keinen Einfluss hatte?
> 
> Oh man, ich hab gerade Kopfkino, was einem früher an "schrägen" Vögeln just for fun bei diesen Veranstaltungen begegnet ist, unglaublich.


in Schotten (glaub ich) gewann ein Holländer, dessen Nachname so ähnlich wie ein Brötchenhersteller klingt, der sich mal kurzerhand vertippt hatte und den Namen seines "Bruders" aus Versehen angegeben hatte
schwups... das erste Mal im Leben was per Suche gefunden






						Doper siegt unter falschem Namen beim Vulkan Bike Marathon in Schotten
					

Offenbar ist Dopingsünder Erwin Bakker unrechtmäßiger Sieger des Vulkan-Bike-Marathons in Schotten. Er startete dort unter dem Namen seines Bruders Jarno. Siggi Tröndle vom MTB-Club Teck wurde auf der Langdistanz von 88 Kilometern hinter »einem   → Den vollständigen Artikel "Doper siegt unter...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad raven (30. Juni 2022)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Dass aber das "Glücksgefühl" der Abfahrt in Verbindung oder als Belohnung für die vorherige Schinderei bergauf oder sogar die mehr oder weniger lange Anfahrt (ohne Auto) u.a. insgesamt dann als beglückende Selbstbestätigung gesehen wurde, ist heute kaum bis gar nicht mehr zu vermitteln. Dafür muss man sich eben leider anstrengen wollen und auch Zeit opfern. Und zumindestens letztere ist in Anbetracht aller bequemen Verlockungen am Wenigsten in Zeiten des kurzweiligen Konsumes vorhanden.
> Und wer fährt denn heute noch solche XC-Touren als Ausgangsbasis, um überhaupt erstmal in die Verlegenheit zu kommen über die Teilnahme an einem Marathon nachzudenken? Mit nem Trailbike keiner!


Ich war lange ein stiller Mitleser hier im Thread weil ich selber kein Marathon fahre sonder mich zur Gravity-Kategorie zähle auf die du dich beziehst.

Ich finde es nur etwas zu negativ dargestellt: Das Glücksgefühl auf der Abfahrt hat (bei mir) was mit dem Adrealinrausch zu tun. Ich bin noch nie ein Marathon gefahren, aber das was du als _beglückende Selbstbestätigung _bezeichnest kenne ich vllt vom GA Training und würde es am ehesten mit dem Runners-High vergleichen.

Für mich sind es einfach zwei (gleichberechtigte) Spielarten des Bikens. Aber große Lust irgendwo mitzufahren wo die anderen Spielarten oder andere Biker nicht so akzeptiert werden habe ich wenig.

Dedication und Zeitaufwand muss man immer reinstecken. Ob ich jetzt 6h im Park unterwegs bin, oder 6h auf dem Bike Strecke mache: es bleiben 6h.


----------



## StelioKontos (30. Juni 2022)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Highligt: Neulich hat einer einem für nen 2,5 km Arbeitsweg nen Trialbike mit moderner Geometrie empfohlen und behauptete XC-Bikes braucht kein Mensch.






oder zumindest einer von denen. Vielleicht bin ich Teil des Problems?

Jetzt aber im ernst, der hat ein Bike zum Trails fahren gesucht, mit dem er auch mal die 2,5km zur Arbeit fahren kann. Es hat sich nicht so angehöhrt, als ob er große sportliche Ambitionen für Rennen oder Uphillquälerei hat. Und da ist ein Trailbike einfach vielseitiger einsetzbar / macht mehr spaß.

Ansonsten gebe ich dir Recht, die meisten (mich eingeschlossen) fahren eben genau wegen den Abfahrten, berghoch wird sich trotzdem angestrengt. Nur nicht gezielt drauf trainiert.

Angefangen habe ich, da ich während dem Studium keine Zeit mehr für Vereinssport hatte, mit einem XC-Hardtail und gezieltem berghoch fahren als Fitnesstraining. Trails kannte ich gar nicht wirklich. War also nur Forstautobahngeballer. Das war für mich damals Mountainbiken, da alle im entfernten Bekanntenkreis auch nur so (und Marathons) gefahren sind.
Das ging so bis ich dann das erste mal mit einem Kumpel einen richtigen Mountainbiketrail gefahren bin. 2 Wochen Später hatte ich ein Trailhardtail, das war einfach viel geiler, und das XC wurde verkauft. Ein Jahr später, nach dem ersten mal Bikepark, kam kurz darauf dann ein Enduro. Auf die Quälerei hatte ich trotzdem irgendwie noch bock, darum wurde dann noch ein Rennrad angeschafft. Das wurde aber fast nur fürs erweiterte Pendeln + Training eingesetzt. Wegen Corona bedingten Homeoffice musste es dann aber einem Trailfully und Dirtjumper weichen, da ich bei der Entscheidung Trailrunde oder Rennradtour zu 90% nur noch die Trailrunde gewählt hab.
Ich werde nicht der einzige sein, dem es so geht. Es muss aber nicht allen so gehen. Hab auch schon einen Marathonfahrenden Kumpel auf Trailrunden mitgenommen, ist einfach nicht sein. Er geht dafür darin auf Berge hoch zu heizen. Menschen sind halt verschieden.
Da finde ich deine Aussage hier schon etwas arrogant:


Edith L. schrieb:


> Dass aber das "Glücksgefühl" der Abfahrt in Verbindung oder als Belohnung für die vorherige Schinderei bergauf oder sogar die mehr oder weniger lange Anfahrt (ohne Auto) u.a. insgesamt dann als beglückende Selbstbestätigung gesehen wurde, ist heute kaum bis gar nicht mehr zu vermitteln. Dafür muss man sich eben leider anstrengen wollen und auch Zeit opfern. Und zumindestens letztere ist in Anbetracht aller bequemen Verlockungen am Wenigsten in Zeiten des kurzweiligen Konsumes vorhanden.
> Und wer fährt denn heute noch solche XC-Touren als Ausgangsbasis, um überhaupt erstmal in die Verlegenheit zu kommen über die Teilnahme an einem Marathon nachzudenken? Mit nem Trailbike keiner!



Einen Marathon werde ich trotzdem vielleicht noch dieses Jahr, ansonsten nächsts mitmachen.
Mit einem Trail Fully.


----------



## ufp (30. Juni 2022)

mendel schrieb:


> Lustig hier: Einerseits wird diskutiert, warum denn immer weniger Leute bei Marathons starten, andererseits beschwert man sich, dass bei Marathons die Trails zu voll sind.....
> Ich fahre immer mal wieder Dolomitisuperbike oder Kitzalpbike ( auch letztes Wochenende) mit,


War der Kitzalp anspruchsvoll?


----------



## Edith L. (30. Juni 2022)

Man kann das nennen wie man will. Ich meine aber eher dieses zurückblickende "Jaaaa, geschafft" oder "Boah, was das ne Tortour!" und weniger diesen tragend schwebenden flow!

Fällt mir noch ein, dass man sich zum Mara-Training die Grundlage und Härte immer auf dem Rennrad geholt hat und auf dem MTB eigentlich nur noch die Technik und den Fun.
Hatte auch den Vorteil, dass die Kosten für Verschleissteile abstürzten.
Heute quält man sich im Winter bei Zwift, Rouvy etc.

Macht das mal grds. jemandem verständlich, der eigentlich "nur" MTB bzw Trail fahren will!
Das fängt schon damit an, dass aus deren Sicht Rennrad uncool ist und enganliegende Lycraklamotten voll "schw...." aussehen etc.

Aber vllt schweifen wir jetzt doch zu dolle ab.


----------



## ghostmuc (30. Juni 2022)

ufp schrieb:


> War der Kitzalp anspruchsvoll?


bin letztes Wochenende dort die Medium Plus gefahren, fand den Fleckalmtrail mit XC schon nicht ohne, vorllem nach dem Unwetter in der Nacht davor. Da is so dermaßen was runter gekommen, dachte der Trail wäre komplett unfahrbar.
Fand es auf jeden Fall ein top Rennen, für mich neben Ischgl Ironbike Lieblingsrennen.
Unfaires Verhalten hab ich keins erlebt. Musste den Fleckalm langsamer runter weil mein Dämpfer die Grätsche gemacht hat und ich mit geschätzt 90% Sag runter gerumpelt bin. Dementsprechend hab ich öfters ein "liinks" gehört, aber meißtens noch mit ein "Danke" danach.


----------



## mendel (1. Juli 2022)

ufp schrieb:


> War der Kitzalp anspruchsvoll?


Der Kitzalpbike gehört sicher nicht zu den langweiligen Forststraßenmarathons, von denen hier berichtet wurde. Ist schon so, dass man bergab sich nicht komplett erholen kann. 
Aber halt auch nix total verrücktes. Mit solider Fahrtechnik alles machbar.
Aber ja, verglichen mit anderen Marathons sowohl bergauf als auch bergab anspruchsvoll.

Aber wie ghostmuc schon gesagt hat, habe ich auch von keinen Konflikten untereinander mitbekommen, sondern eher von kameradschaftlichen Verhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. Juli 2022)

StelioKontos schrieb:


> Marathon Laufen, Triathlon, Straßenrennen... Haben die auch Probleme mit rückläufigen Zahlen?


ja..haben die bei Triathlon. Meine Mitteldistanz/Halbironman in Dänemark/Challenge Herning wurde eine Woche vor Start (11.06.) mangels Helfer und Angemeldete gecancelt.
Bin dann letztes Wochenende in Schleswig gestartet und hatte extrem viel Platz in der Wechselzone.
Ansonsten sind hier zwei Triathlons mangels Masse ausgefallen. Im Juli ist hier tote Hose deshalb.
Bei Laufen ist hier vieles auch ausgefallen...viele Veranstalter gehen nicht mehr das Risiko ein und finden auch keine Helfer mehr...
Strassenrennen finden kaum noch statt und wenn ja, dann auf privater Vereinsebene für insider.
Letztes Jahr gab es kaum eine CTF hier...RTF für dieses Jahr nur noch "eine"!!!
Von September bis Dezember 0 Veranstaltungen.

Es ist erbärmlich wenig los für den Breitensportler. Problem ist aber auch bei Triathlon, dass viele Schwimmhallen saniert werden müssen und die Vereine keine Bahnen mehr bekommen.

Ich zB bin in einem Radsportverein und war 20 Jahre nebenbei in einem Triaverein, den ich jetzt aufgrund der gestrichenen Schwimmzeiten in einen anderen Verein gewechselt habe...

Was ich mittlerweile mache, ist ins nahe Ausland auszuweichen. Dänemark bietet wesentlich mehr für den Breitensport.


----------



## LuttiX (1. Juli 2022)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Ich meine aber eher dieses zurückblickende "Jaaaa, geschafft" oder "Boah, was das ne Tortour!" und weniger diesen tragend schwebenden flow!



Genau dieses "Jaaaa geschaaaft" "was ne elendige Schinderei" bewegt mich dazu, Marathon zu fahren bzw. in der Freizeit eher Berge hoch als runter zu meistern. 

Zumal ich mich erst seit etwa 2016 regelmässig sportlich betätige, ist das nach wie vor eine gewisse "Erfüllung". Zu Beginn war ich mehr am hoch schieben als am treten ...


----------



## mad raven (1. Juli 2022)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Man kann das nennen wie man will. Ich meine aber eher dieses zurückblickende "Jaaaa, geschafft" oder "Boah, was das ne Tortour!" und weniger diesen tragend schwebenden flow!


Ich würde sagen (vemuten?) dazu gibt es auch ein Äquivalent: das Gefühl nachdem man ein Feature geschafft hat bei dem man vorher Muffensausen hatte.

Wobei ich das von dir Beschriebene Gefühl auch kenn, aber vom RR fahren


----------



## Alex_aw (1. Juli 2022)

Beim EBM in Seiffen ist auch schon im Gespräch, diesen nach 30 Jahren enden zu lassen, weil die Organisation die wenigen Teilnehmer nicht mehr rechtfertigt.

Schon traurig diese allgemeine Planungsunsicherheit, auf beiden Seiten.


----------



## mendel (1. Juli 2022)

Das Phänomen scheint in D besonders ausgeprägt zu sein.
Viele Marathons sind hier schon verschwunden. 
Hier im südbayerischen Raum fällt mir gar keine MTB-Marathon-Veranstaltung mehr ein.
Aber auch bei den oben genannten Kitzalp und Dolomitisuperbike waren früher gefühlt das halbe Starterfeld aus D, und jetzt kannst die fast mit der Lupe suchen.

Dolomiti ist kommendes Wochenende und da sind Stand jetzt über 2000 Gemeldete.
Klar hatten die auch schon über 4000, aber es lassen sich schon noch Massen bewegen mit so einer Veranstaltung.


----------



## dino113 (1. Juli 2022)

mendel schrieb:


> Hier im südbayerischen Raum fällt mir gar keine MTB-Marathon-Veranstaltung mehr ein.


Pfronten gibt es noch.

Tegernsee/Achensee, Oberstdorf und Kempten sind weg. Auerberg soll nächstes Jahr wieder stattfinden, wenn Corona das nicht wieder regelt.

Besonders viele Veranstaltungen gab es hier aber noch nie.


----------



## mendel (1. Juli 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Pfronten gibt es noch.
> 
> Tegernsee/Achensee, Oberstdorf und Kempten sind weg. Auerberg soll nächstes Jahr wieder stattfinden, wenn Corona das nicht wieder regelt.
> 
> Besonders viele Veranstaltungen gab es hier aber noch nie.


Garmisch gabs früher mal, Ruhpolding auch. 
Aber Hochburg war hier noch nie, das stimmt.


----------



## Laktathunter (1. Juli 2022)

Alex_aw schrieb:


> Beim EBM in Seiffen ist auch schon im Gespräch, diesen nach 30 Jahren enden zu lassen, weil die Organisation die wenigen Teilnehmer nicht mehr rechtfertigt.
> 
> Schon traurig diese allgemeine Planungsunsicherheit, auf beiden Seiten.


F__k da wollte ich nächstes Jahr zum EBM300


----------



## ettan (1. Juli 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Pfronten gibt es noch.
> 
> Tegernsee/Achensee, Oberstdorf und Kempten sind weg. Auerberg soll nächstes Jahr wieder stattfinden, wenn Corona das nicht wieder regelt.
> 
> Besonders viele Veranstaltungen gab es hier aber noch nie.


Thurmansbang gibt es noch bzw. gab es…..
Warum er dieses Jahr entfallen ist weiß ich nich, daher „vorsichtig„ noch ein potenzieller Marathon im Süden


----------



## Alex_aw (1. Juli 2022)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> F__k da wollte ich nächstes Jahr zum EBM300



Vielleicht geht's ja doch noch weiter.  Aber halt wohl alles sehr unsicher.

Aktuell wohl erst um die 350-400 Anmelunden,  im Gegensatz zu 1100-1200 zu Spitzenjahren.
Wäre sehr schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (2. Juli 2022)

Also beim diesjährigen Rothaus Hegau Bike Marathon waren in der Langstrecke echt wenig unterwegs, ca. 100 waren gemeldet, davon sind laut Ergebnisliste nur ca. 78 auch gestartet ... War überschaubar, aber dank Gluthitze hat man da nicht so dran gedacht.

Alter war ich platt danach ...


----------



## ufp (2. Juli 2022)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Also beim diesjährigen Rothaus Hegau Bike Marathon waren in der Langstrecke echt wenig unterwegs, ca. 100 waren gemeldet, davon sind laut Ergebnisliste nur ca. 78 auch gestartet ... War überschaubar, aber dank Gluthitze hat man da nicht so dran gedacht.
> 
> Alter war ich platt danach ...


Das wird sicher auch noch kommen, inrgend welche Vorschriften oder Regeln, dass man ab einer bestimmten Temperatur nicht mehr fahren oder eine Veranstaltung machen darf.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (2. Juli 2022)

Bitte nicht. Wo bleibt denn da der Spaß, sich gegenseitig leiden zu sehen?


----------



## dino113 (2. Juli 2022)

Auf Rettungsmission😎😎😎





Der Papa darf auch bald wieder 😁


----------



## Laktathunter (2. Juli 2022)

Ich denke es gibt mittlerweile eine Vielzahl von Fahrradevents und ich denke dass nicht weniger Menschen als früher aktiv sind. Vielleicht müssen Veranstalter wie auch Verwaltungsorgane einen Weg finden wie man solche Events mit Teilnehmerzahlen von 200 Personen durchführen kann. Ich sitze hier gerade im Elsass wo ein Xterra Triathlon durchgeführt wird. Das Event geht zwei Tage und gefühlt sind hier keine 200menschen aktiv...und es geht irgendwie trotzdem 🤔


----------



## Patrice_F (2. Juli 2022)

Mal ne andere Frage, was sind denn die technischten Marathons mit sehr hohem Trailanteil, die ihr kennt?

Transvesubienne mal ausgenommen, die ist mir zu weit weg.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (2. Juli 2022)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage, was sind denn die technischten Marathons mit sehr hohem Trailanteil, die ihr kennt?
> 
> Transvesubienne mal ausgenommen, die ist mir zu weit weg.


Grand Raid Cristalp in Verbier. Toll
Jetzt sogar mit ner Murmelbahn gleich am Anfang, war vorher schon gut
Riva war eigentlich auch ok


----------



## matsch (2. Juli 2022)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage, was sind denn die technischten Marathons mit sehr hohem Trailanteil, die ihr kennt?
> 
> Transvesubienne mal ausgenommen, die ist mir zu weit weg.


Da solltest du Veranstaltungen in Polen und Tschechien aufsuchen. Hier macht die Dropper im Marathon wirklich auch Sinn. Und es ist nicht wild als guter MTB Fahrer auch mal zu laufen.


----------



## me72 (3. Juli 2022)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage, was sind denn die technischten Marathons mit sehr hohem Trailanteil, die ihr kennt?
> 
> Transvesubienne mal ausgenommen, die ist mir zu weit weg.


Trail Hype in Neustadt Titisee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensRPS (4. Juli 2022)

eigentlich alle im Pfälzerwald:

Sigma Neustadt
Gäsbock
Wasgau Bike Marathon
Hölenberg in Spirkelbach


----------



## Toni172 (4. Juli 2022)

mendel schrieb:


> Das Phänomen scheint in D besonders ausgeprägt zu sein.
> Viele Marathons sind hier schon verschwunden.
> Hier im südbayerischen Raum fällt mir gar keine MTB-Marathon-Veranstaltung mehr ein.
> Aber auch bei den oben genannten Kitzalp und Dolomitisuperbike waren früher gefühlt das halbe Starterfeld aus D, und jetzt kannst die fast mit der Lupe suchen.
> ...


die waren schon mal bei 5000 Startern


----------



## mendel (4. Juli 2022)

Toni172 schrieb:


> die waren schon mal bei 5000 Startern


Sind ja über 4000 🤣.
Aber ich denke, dass die überproportional an ausländischen Startern verloren haben.

Ist schon irgendwie schade. Radfahren ist so in wie noch nie, aber die Marathons werden uns wegsterben.
Wird eher auf so Formate wie autofreie Pässe, wie Sella Ronda Bike Day oder Dolomitesbikeday hinauslaufen.


----------



## Toni172 (4. Juli 2022)

mendel schrieb:


> Ist schon irgendwie schade. Radfahren ist so in wie noch nie, aber die Marathons werden uns wegsterben.
> Wird eher auf so Formate wie autofreie Pässe, wie Sella Ronda Bike Day oder Dolomitesbikeday hinauslaufen.


ich hoffe mal nicht. Ich bin in der Form meines Lebens  _schnellnochwoanmelden_


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. Juli 2022)

mendel schrieb:


> Garmisch gabs früher mal, Ruhpolding auch.
> Aber Hochburg war hier noch nie, das stimmt.



Garmisch war einer der ersten großen Marathons in D, haben die Amis her gebracht. Das war riesig, die Strecke lustig. Dann hatten die Amis lange auch noch einen eigenen Marathon, wo wir mitmachen "durften". 

Auch Oberammergau war lange groß und v.a. früher sehr anspruchsvoll. Bin immer noch verwundert, was wir da alles runter sind.

Dann die schon genannten Rennen in Oberstdorf, Pfronten, Kempten, Kaufbeuren und Tegernsee. Letzteres hatte immer eine sehr gute Streckenführung früher. Dazu gab es dann immer wieder Rennen für kurze Zeit, oft von Vereinen organsiert. Zum Beispiel in Aichach. Oder Ruhpolding. Und andere kleinere Rennen. Dazu dann noch die Rennen in Tirol, da gibt es ja auch schon einige nicht mehr. Ach ja, sogar München hatte einen MTB Marathon (wobei da nicht viel MTB war, aber egal, Startnummer am Lenker ist Startnummer am Lenker)

Dann noch die 12h Rennen. Dießen und Weilheim (später dann Penzberg ... gibts auch nicht mehr wegen der Vögel).

Also ich weiß nicht, was eine Hochburg auszeichnet, aber hier war schon viel los. Man konnte die ganze Saison über fast durchgehend Rennen fahren. Hat halt vor so ein paar Jahren langsam angefangen zu sterben. Garmisch als erstes und dann nach und nach alle anderen. Jetzt gibts nur noch Pfronten. Und die paar großen in Tirol. Sonst ist alles tot.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (4. Juli 2022)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Garmisch war einer der ersten großen Marathons in D, haben die Amis her gebracht. Das war riesig, die Strecke lustig. Dann hatten die Amis lange auch noch einen eigenen Marathon, wo wir mitmachen "durften".
> 
> Auch Oberammergau war lange groß und v.a. früher sehr anspruchsvoll. Bin immer noch verwundert, was wir da alles runter sind.
> 
> ...


Garmisch hat bei mir alle Erinnerungen gelöscht… 2 Runden mit dem Drecksding am Schanzenhügel bei 49/99. Da wurde bei den Hobbies, die es 2mal schafften, ein Rahmen verlost. Hab’s natürlich nicht geschafft 🤣 war mein erster „langer“
Zweite Erinnerung die geblieben ist: Kollege Heymans (aus Namibia) hatte gewonnen. Ich dachte da kommt so ein dürrer (wie auch immer man das PC sagt) Farbiger auf die Bühne und da stand dann ein surfertyp mit langen blonden Haaren und Monster Zinken. Auf die Frage wie Training in Namibia war „there are Lions“ alles klar …
Keiler Bike in Wombach ist auch meist sehr spaßig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (4. Juli 2022)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Garmisch war einer der ersten großen Marathons in D, haben die Amis her gebracht. Das war riesig, die Strecke lustig.



Muss mich korrigieren, es gab sogar eine Weile zwei Marathons in Garmisch. Bike Festival und Garmisch Classics. Letztere einmal ums Wettersteinmassiv rum, die Klassikerrunde. Fahrtechnisch natürlich langweilig, aber darüber hat man sich 2003 nicht unbedingt so Gedanken gemacht.

Bike Festival wurde dann irgendwann eingestampft, da ~900 Teilnehmer nicht ausreichten, um das wirtschaftlich tragfähig zu machen. War 2006 oder so.

Trivia: erstes MTB Rennen auf europäischem Boden fand in Garmisch bzw Partenkirchen statt. 1980, Esterbergalm rauf. War glaube ich von den Amis.

So viel zu keine Hochburg


----------



## Catsoft (5. Juli 2022)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Muss mich korrigieren, es gab sogar eine Weile zwei Marathons in Garmisch. Bike Festival und Garmisch Classics. Letztere einmal ums Wettersteinmassiv rum, die Klassikerrunde. Fahrtechnisch natürlich langweilig, aber darüber hat man sich 2003 nicht unbedingt so Gedanken gemacht.
> 
> Bike Festival wurde dann irgendwann eingestampft, da ~900 Teilnehmer nicht ausreichten, um das wirtschaftlich tragfähig zu machen. War 2006 oder so.
> 
> ...


Hab gerade mal nachgesehen: 2003 die Garmisch Classics. War hölle heiß. Alleine bei Datasport habe ich 47 Marathons stehen. Aber das tu ich mir im Alter und bei dem Arbeitspensum nicht mehr an. Wartet ab bis ich in Rente bin


----------



## __Stefan__ (5. Juli 2022)

Hab noch einen vergessen, zwar im Bayerischen Wald, aber das ist ja auch südbayerischer Raum: BMW Geisskopf Marathon (Bischofsmais glaube ich). War auch größer. Dann irgendwann gestorben, weil sich BMW als Sponsor verabschiedet hat. 

Heute gäbe es ja den Woidman, nur wie schon in dem Thread hier angemerkt, scheint ja auch Probleme zu haben. Schade, hat mir echt gut gefallen. Klassisch, sympathischer Marathon.

Was mich aber schon überrascht hat, war in meiner Verzweiflung wenigstens doch noch ein paar Renn-km vor SKGT und TdS reinzubekommen, rüber ins Mühlviertel zum Granitmarathon. Einer der bekannteren Marathons in AT. Sehr gefällige Strecke. Ist jetzt wirklich nicht weit weg von der Grenze, die deutschen Teilnehmer konnte man an einer Hand abzählen. Passau und so ist ja jetzt echt nicht weit weg.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (5. Juli 2022)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal nachgesehen: 2003 die Garmisch Classics. War hölle heiß. Alleine bei Datasport habe ich 47 Marathons stehen. Aber das tu ich mir im Alter und bei dem Arbeitspensum nicht mehr an. Wartet ab bis ich in Rente bin


Bei mir war’s 2001, datasport speichert ja alles 🤣


----------



## ghostmuc (6. Juli 2022)

Denke die allgemeine finanzielle Lage spielt auch ne Rolle.
Nachdem seit meinem letzten Post die damaligen Spritpreise in Österreich angezogen haben und mittlerweile unser Niveau erreicht haben lass ich die ursprünglich geplanten Ironbike und M3 auch bleiben.
Anfahrt plus Startgebühr und was man so braucht, da wäre ich jeweils bei 200 - 250 Euro. Das rechtfertigt ein paar Stunden in den Bergen um die Wette fahren einfach nicht mehr


----------



## Patrice_F (7. Juli 2022)

Einige Formate, wie bspw. das Swiss Epic, erfreuen sich weiter grosser Beliebtheit. Ich behaupte, das hängt auch dort mit dem hohen Singletrailanteil zusammen.

Es ist einfach nicht mehr gleich reizvoll, mit den heutigen Bikes über Schotter- und Waldautobahnen abwärts zu fahren. Ich denke das ist ein grosser Punkt, weshalb sich bei klassischen Marathonrouten die Teilnehmerzahlen reduzieren.

Das Swiss Epic wäre ein absoluter Traum. Mal schauen, ob ich das mal machen werde, finanziell halt ziemlich belastend.

Gruss


----------



## Lucky_Houdala (7. Juli 2022)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Einige Formate, wie bspw. das Swiss Epic, erfreuen sich weiter grosser Beliebtheit. Ich behaupte, das hängt auch dort mit dem hohen Singletrailanteil zusammen.
> 
> Es ist einfach nicht mehr gleich reizvoll, mit den heutigen Bikes über Schotter- und Waldautobahnen abwärts zu fahren. Ich denke das ist ein grosser Punkt, weshalb sich bei klassischen Marathonrouten die Teilnehmerzahlen reduzieren.
> 
> ...



Das kann ich ja nachvollziehen, aber man muss natürlich sehen,dass es für Veranstalter wahrscheinlich auch nicht einfach ist, ein Event mit hohem Singletrailanteil abzusichern. Es ist bei Forstautobahnen halt viel einfacher, Rettungsfahrzeuge und Co. ranzubringen als auf Singletrails in den Bergen. Kleine Radvereine leisten das vermutlich nicht ohne Weiteres.


----------



## Ram970 (18. Juli 2022)

Cpt_Oranksch schrieb:


> Die Zahlen sind hoch wie nie. Ich z.B. meide immer noch Massenveranstaltungen.


*entfernt*


----------



## ghostmuc (18. Juli 2022)

Genau, bitte jetzt hier noch eine Diskussion über Corona Maßnahmen von noch einem "Experten" der noch irgendwelche Statistiken studiert hat


----------



## huzzel (18. Juli 2022)

Ich war am Wochenende in Külsheim beim 12 Stundenrennen. Erstmal dickes Lob an die Veranstalter! Ich fand es perfekt organisiert und es hat richtig Spaß gemacht.
Leider waren es nicht so viele Teilnehmer wie möglich gewesen wären. Ich weiß aber von Fällen, die nicht teilnehmen konnten, weil sich jetzt im Sommer alle Veranstaltungen stapeln, da viele wegen Corona nachgeholt werden und es so zu Terminüberschneidungen kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (18. Juli 2022)

Salzkammergut Trophy war auch wieder gut besucht. Letztes Jahr war es schwer zu sagen, wegen dem schlechten Wetter. Zudem gab es Impfpflicht, was wohl die traditionell starke Teilnehmergruppe aus CZ, SK, HU "abgeschreckt" hat. Hatten da ja noch Impfquoten von 30% oder so.  Ach ja, dieses Jahr  gab es schon viel Gehuste und Gerotze bei der Startnummernausgabe, dem Frühstücksraum oder dem Startblock. Also wenn man da nervöser ist  

Auch am WE war in Garmisch-Partenkirchen der Zugspitz Ultratrailrun. Fast 4000 Meldungen, wobei dann wohl viele krank waren und es dann 3200 Starter geworden sind. Also am sich nicht quälen wollen kann es per se nicht liegen.

Also so besondere große mit Veranstaltungen werden schon noch bleiben.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (18. Juli 2022)

War am Wochenende wieder an ner XC Strecke (Wombach) und stand freudestrahlen rum, wieder ne flotte Runde überlebt zu haben (Scherz) und kam dann ins Gespräch mit einem eher Marathoninteressierten, der meinte "des isch ja viel zu krass" und hat klar durchgegeben, dass es ja um den Berg (hochwärts) erzwingen geht und nicht um so krasse Downhills (wir standen an der U13 Strecke...). 
Mir war wieder einmal klar, dass, wenn man hoch wie runter gleichermaßen mag, Marathon vermutlich einfach die falsche Disziplin ist (mit den paar technischeren Ausnahmen). Und neben den meist Langweilerstrecken kommen ja Anfahrt(und Kosten), Startgebühr usw. dazu. 
Hätte zB am Wochenende spontan Zeit und könnte den Marathon in Wombach fahren (vermutlich auch eher eine schönere Strecke und das Orgateam ist top), aber 45eu inkl. der Nachmeldegebühren ist halt happig (und ja, ich weiß, wieiviel Aufwand das ist und wie blöd, wenn jeder auf den letzten Drücker kommt). Ich kann halt kaum länger als 2-3 Wochenenden voraus planen...


----------



## huzzel (18. Juli 2022)

See you in Wombach next Sonntag 🙂
Ich bin dabei und bei mir war es, dank Frühbucherrabatt, auch günstiger 😉


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (18. Juli 2022)

huzzel schrieb:


> See you in Wombach next Sonntag 🙂
> Ich bin dabei und bei mir war es, dank Frühbucherrabatt, auch günstiger 😉


und da ists auch günstig und die Leuts haben jeden cent verdient, ist ja ne MTB Hochburg. Ich versteh die Logik auch, passt leider nicht zu meinem Planhorizont.


----------



## JPS (18. Juli 2022)

huzzel schrieb:


> Ich war am Wochenende in Külsheim beim 12 Stundenrennen. Erstmal dickes Lob an die Veranstalter! Ich fand es perfekt organisiert und es hat richtig Spaß gemacht.
> Leider waren es nicht so viele Teilnehmer wie möglich gewesen wären. Ich weiß aber von Fällen, die nicht teilnehmen konnten, weil sich jetzt im Sommer alle Veranstaltungen stapeln, da viele wegen Corona nachgeholt werden und es so zu Terminüberschneidungen kommt.


Ich habe mich da am Samstag ebenfalls über die Strecke gekämpft und kann mich dem großen, dicken Lob für die Jungs und Mädels, die das 12h-Rennen auf die Beine stellen, nur anschließen.

Leider waren tatsächlich nur halb so viele Teilnehmer wie in den Vor-Corona Jahren am Start.
Auf machen Runden war ich, gefühlt, fast alleine auf der Strecke und habe nur 1 oder 2 andere gesehen.
Aber der Termin für das nächste Jahr steht schon wieder in meinem Kalender.

19. Külsheimer 12-Stunden-MTB-Rennen & 2. eMTB Weberei Pahl Cup am 15. Juli 2023.

Zu "kein Bock mehr zu Treten" ist mir nur aufgefallen, daß jetzt in Külsheim bei den Einzelstartern in der Gesamtwertung von den TOP 4 drei Fahrer aus der Ü50 Klasse vertreten sind. Der schnellste war aber Baujahr 1997 - es besteht also noch Hoffnung.
Gruß JPS


----------



## Laktathunter (19. Juli 2022)

JPS schrieb:


> Ich habe mich da am Samstag ebenfalls über die Strecke gekämpft und kann mich dem großen, dicken Lob für die Jungs und Mädels, die das 12h-Rennen auf die Beine stellen, nur anschließen.
> 
> Leider waren tatsächlich nur halb so viele Teilnehmer wie in den Vor-Corona Jahren am Start.
> Auf machen Runden war ich, gefühlt, fast alleine auf der Strecke und habe nur 1 oder 2 andere gesehen.
> ...


Ja der Mike war super und hat den Sieg verdient. Die Leute haben generel einfach keine Lust mehr auf dieses Leistungsorientirte Radfahren. Die Massen die sowieso nix reißen aber die großen Teilnehmerfelder gefüllt haben erst recht nicht, die RSV finden auch kaum Nachwuchs, mich zählte man mit 42 bei meinem lokalen Verein zum frischen Blut :-(
Diese ganzen Grill&Chill Gravelrides oder Bikepacking Adventure Trips erfreuen sich enormer Nachfrage.

Edit:

Noch krasser finde ich das man es nicht mal schaft genügend Damen für das Podium der zwie Altersklassen zu finden.


----------



## LuttiX (20. Juli 2022)

Auch beim Ultra Bike scheinen die Teilnehmerzahlen sehr rückläufig zu sein. Als Samstag gegen 11 Uhr Vorort war, war der Parkplatz hinter dem Stadion nicht wirklich üppig gefüllt. Und da war die Meute der Ultra+Marathon Teilnehmer:innen bereits unterwegs. 

Dennoch war auf der Strecke mitunter ne saugute Stimmung, reichlich Publikum. Top Wetter.


----------



## Ram970 (20. Juli 2022)

LuttiX schrieb:


> Auch beim Ultra Bike scheinen die Teilnehmerzahlen sehr rückläufig zu sein. Als Samstag gegen 11 Uhr Vorort war, war der Parkplatz hinter dem Stadion nicht wirklich üppig gefüllt. Und da war die Meute der Ultra+Marathon Teilnehmer:innen bereits unterwegs.
> 
> Dennoch war auf der Strecke mitunter ne saugute Stimmung, reichlich Publikum. Top Wetter.


Bis zum Renntag waren nur circa 2500 Teilnehmer gemeldet.
Wer sich bis zwei Wochen vorher oder am Renntag noch angemeldet hatte, der wurde mit über 80 € zur Kasse gebeten… ziemlich happig finde ich.

Albstadt hat dieses Jahr auch für die „Spätzünder“ einem ziemlich in die Tasche gelangt.
Weiß jemand wie viel in Albstadt Ebingen  am Start waren?

Da frage ich mich, wie das die Allgäuer in Pfronten machen…. 42 € am Tag des Rennens. Auf der Strecke und nach der Strecke eine top Verpflegung!

Müssen es denn immer vier Strecken oder mehr sein (siehe Ultrabike)? „Muss man es jedem Recht machen können“?
Ich finde die Jungs in Pfronten  machen das wirklich gut.
Es gibt eine kurze Strecke mit knapp über 800 Höhenmeter
Dann den Marathon mit 1900 Höhenmeter und 51 km
Und die extrem Strecke mit etwas über 70 km und um die 2500 Höhenmeter.

Die Streckenführung ist sehr ähnlich und dadurch auch kostengünstiger (DRK, Polizei, etc.) für die Veranstalter.


----------



## baloo (21. Juli 2022)

Ram970 schrieb:


> Bis zum Renntag waren nur circa 2500 Teilnehmer gemeldet.
> Wer sich bis zwei Wochen vorher oder am Renntag noch angemeldet hatte, der wurde mit über 80 € zur Kasse gebeten… ziemlich happig finde ich.


Die Veranstalter brauchen in diesen Zeiten Sicherheit und die hast du eben nur wenn du schon frühzeitig weisst wie viel TN du hast, darum hatten die "Ultras" gestaffelte Preise, um möglichst frühzeitig Planungssicherheit zu bekommen! Ich finde Sie haben das auch sehr gut wieder hinbekommen und vom Auerhuhn hab ich bis dato auch noch nichts schlechtes gehört   



Ram970 schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich, wie das die Allgäuer in Pfronten machen…. 42 € am Tag des Rennens. Auf der Strecke und nach der Strecke eine top Verpflegung!
> 
> Müssen es denn immer vier Strecken oder mehr sein (siehe Ultrabike)? „Muss man es jedem Recht machen können“?
> Ich finde die Jungs in Pfronten  machen das wirklich gut.
> ...


In Pfronten fährst du zumindest einen Teil der Strecke zweimal, zwar entgegen gesetzt aber da hast du den Aufwand nur einmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dino113 (21. Juli 2022)

Ram970 schrieb:


> Dann den Marathon mit 1900 Höhenmeter und 51 km


Gerade spontan  angemeldet. 
Letzter Marathon war in 2014. 
Fast direkt vor der Haustür und perfekt um mal wieder Rennfeeling zu erleben


----------



## ghostmuc (21. Juli 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Gerade spontan  angemeldet.
> Letzter Marathon war in 2014.
> Fast direkt vor der Haustür und perfekt um mal wieder Rennfeeling zu erleben


Pfronten auch dabei, zwar traillos, aber schönes Event


----------



## LuttiX (21. Juli 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Gerade spontan  angemeldet.
> Letzter Marathon war in 2014.
> Fast direkt vor der Haustür und perfekt um mal wieder Rennfeeling zu erleben



Vlt. spontan als Nachmelder für die KD.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (22. Juli 2022)

ufp schrieb:


> Das wird sicher auch noch kommen, inrgend welche Vorschriften oder Regeln, dass man ab einer bestimmten Temperatur nicht mehr fahren oder eine Veranstaltung machen darf.



Hi ufp


Oje, das wäre übel. Dann müßte man bei Hitze den Start vor verlegen.
 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (22. Juli 2022)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Also beim diesjährigen Rothaus Hegau Bike Marathon waren in der Langstrecke echt wenig unterwegs, ca. 100 waren gemeldet, davon sind laut Ergebnisliste nur ca. 78 auch gestartet ... War überschaubar, aber dank Gluthitze hat man da nicht so dran gedacht.
> 
> Alter war ich platt danach ...



Ja, es war schon sehr warm ! - wobei ich ja nur die 31 Km gefahren bin, und somit nicht so lange "gelitten" habe. 
Vor allem den etwas längeren Anstieg voll in der Sonne bevor man zum Pass auf 650 m Höhe kommt fand ich am heißesten. Aber die Abfahrt und das Flachstück danach waren schön mit dem starken Fahrtwind. Insgesamt fand ich es spaßig trotz der Hitze.  


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (22. Juli 2022)

Hi Schnitzelfreund




Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> Dh, so "einfach Hobby" mit ein bisschen Wettkampfgedanken gibts gar nicht so viel. Das wechselt so ~U13, wo auf einmal ein Riesenloch zwischen Lizenfahrern und nicht-Lizenzern ist.



Ja, das kann ich für meine Gegend im wesentlichen auch bestätigen. 

Wobei sogar bei U9 und U11 heute bei XC-Races hier in der Gegend kaum noch Kids dabei sind, die z.B. vom Körperbau her etwas unsportlicher sind.
Da gab es vor z.B. 10-15 Jahren noch etwas mehr Kinder, die aus Spass, oder einfach um dabei zu sein, mitgefahren sind, auch wenn sie nicht so athletisch gebaut waren.



Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> Dann gehen einige im besten Fall zum Bergabradsport, was ja auch deutlich cooler ist.



Ja, Enduro ist bestimmt mehr geworden als vor einigen Jahren.



Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> zum Thema: ich finde einer der Hauptpunkte wurde gar nicht angesprochen: die meisten Marathonstrecken sind langweilig wie doof. Bin bis 2008 ca 7-8 lange Marathons pro Jahr gefahren und fahre seit 2-3 Jahren wieder XC Rennen. Mit Ausnahme von Christalp / Grand Raid und ein paar weiteren eher alpin sind die meisten Marathons "ein besseres Zwift" (was ich auch nicht mache  ). Man versucht halt den Spagat zwischen "für alle" und auch für ambitionierte Fahrer und leider ist das meist nur über die hm/strecke ambitioniert und bergab fürchterlich langweilig.



Mhh... also ich fahre meist 5-7 Races pro Jahr, und ich finde, dass es am coolsten ist, 2-3 Races mit hohem Trailanteil zu fahren  und ein paar mit kaum/ oder nur geringem, und es dann als reines Tempobolzen, was ja auch Spass macht, zu sehen. 
1-2 Races stufe ich als Trainingsraces ein, was dann den "Leistungsgedanken" etwas senkt, zugunsten von deutlich mehr Spassfaktor. 



Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> Das fällt umso mehr auf, wenn man XC Rennen fährt, auch als alte Vollhobbylusche sehr spaßig, 45-60 min allout, 10eu und in der Regel technisch kurzweilig



Ja, ab und zu fahre ich auch ein XC-Race mit. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (22. Juli 2022)

Hi Laktathunter




Laktathunter schrieb:


> grundsätzlich will ich da aber auch in die Historie blicken. Die Marathons wurden extra als Breitensportevents erfunden während sich die Profis auf technischen XC Strecken gebattlet haben. Irgendwann haben dann diese Profis bemerckt, dass es im Marathon auch Geld  und Sponsorings zu verdienen gibt. Dann dürfen sie zwar gerne kommen sollten sich aber nicht über die Jedermänner aufregen.







Laktathunter schrieb:


> Früher war ich langsam, jetzt bin ich etwas schneller und ich kann für mich sagen, ich habe in beiden Rollen keinerlei Konflikte.
> Jeder bezahlt das gleiche Startgeld und jeder hat das Recht auf sein eigenes Rennen.



Das hast du schön gesagt. 



Laktathunter schrieb:


> Bin ich langsamer, versuche ich Leute vorbei zu lassen wenn das geht. Bin ich schneller, kündige ich mich freundlich an.



Ja, das versuche ich möglichst auch so zu machen.



Laktathunter schrieb:


> Und wenn der Trail oder der Fahrer es nicht erlaubt (weil er vielleicht selbst am limit ist) dann halte ich halt auch mal die Fresse, atme 30 Sekunden durch und dann ist der Trail auch meist vorbei und es geht wieder.



Ja, deshalb mag ich Races mit immerwieder kurzen Trailstücken, egal ob uphill-, flach - oder dwnhill am liebsten, da es keine so großen "Konflitksituationen" geben kann.  

Bezüglich netter Uphilltrails gefällt mir z.B. die Strecke der Murgtal-Trophy, aber auch einige andere ! Races gut.



Laktathunter schrieb:


> Ich hab sogar schon Teilnehmer mir beruhigt weil sie versucht haben panisch Platz zumachen wo es eigentlich nicht möglich war und diese haben sich dann später bedankt.



Ja, das ging mir bei einem 2 Std. Rennen auch mal so, als es um Überrundung ging, hätte einer auch fast panisch Platz machen wollen.



Laktathunter schrieb:


> Und wenn alle nicht gestresst sondern freudig ins Ziel kommen, dann füllen sich vielleicht auch die Teilnehmerfelder wieder.







Laktathunter schrieb:


> Freude an dem Sport und Respekt gegenüber den andern und es funktioniert.
> Wir schweifen leider auch vom Thema ab weil ich nicht glaube, dass diese Situation zu dem genannten Thema des Threads führt.



Aber du hast viele Dinge gesagt, die echt wichtig sind, finde ich.  


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (22. Juli 2022)

Hi Dino113


Besonders um den Feneberg Marathon und den Kempten Marathon finde ich es auch sehr schade. Wobei es um alle Veranstaltungen schade ist, die wgfallen.
Aber die beiden waren nicht sooo weit von mir entfernt - Achensee ist halt leider schon sehr weit von hier. Habe es schon ein paarmal halbernst überlegt, aber wegen der Entfernung wieder verworfen. 



dino113 schrieb:


> Pfronten gibt es noch.
> 
> Tegernsee/Achensee, Oberstdorf und Kempten sind weg. Auerberg soll nächstes Jahr wieder stattfinden, wenn Corona das nicht wieder regelt.
> 
> Besonders viele Veranstaltungen gab es hier aber noch nie.



Hoffentlich wird es, wenn endlich iwann Corona mal wirklich rum ist, auch wieder ein Stück besser mit den Teilnehmerzahlen.  


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (22. Juli 2022)

huzzel schrieb:


> See you in Wombach next Sonntag 🙂
> Ich bin dabei und bei mir war es, dank Frühbucherrabatt, auch günstiger 😉


Viel Spaß und Glück!!!
Bin die Tage zu viel XC gefahren, null Bock auf Marathon 🙈🤷🏼‍♂️🤣


----------



## Laktathunter (23. Juli 2022)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Dino113
> 
> 
> Besonders um den Feneberg Marathon und den Kempten Marathon finde ich es auch sehr schade. Wobei es um alle Veranstaltungen schade ist, die wgfallen.
> ...


Ne das wird nicht mehr kommen, ich hab nun mit etlichen Veranastalltern und Vereinen gesprochen. Es fehlt die Lust auf leistungsorientiertes Radfahren und es fehlen nicht nur Teilnehmer sondern auch Mitglieder die mithelfen.
Es kann halt auch nicht sein das man mittlerweile ne große Eventagentur braucht um ein Radrennen auszutragen. Es müssen wieder Rahmenbedingungen geschaffen werden die es den kleineren Vereinen erlaubt auch was auf die Beine zu stellen und sich das Event dann auch mit 100teilnehmern rechnet. Die Festivals darf dann gerne groß und von ner Eventagentur organisiert werden.


----------



## ettan (23. Juli 2022)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Pfronten auch dabei, zwar traillos, aber schönes Event


Wo ist Pfronten traillos auf der Marathon Strecke?

dafür hats heute einige dort flach gelegt


----------



## ghostmuc (23. Juli 2022)

ettan schrieb:


> Wo ist Pfronten traillos auf der Marathon Strecke?
> 
> dafür hats heute einige dort flach gelegt


Top Rennen, hat Laune gemacht.
Wobei ich es nicht unbedingt als Trails bezeichnen würde, zumindest keine typischen Singletrails. Eher breite, aber knifflige Abfahrten mit viel Geröll und ordentlichen Felsbrocken. Ja, da sind einige ordentlich ins Schleudern gekommen

Sehr cool fand ich das der Bürgermeister selbst Mountainbiker ist und zum Spaß mitgefahren ist


----------



## ettan (23. Juli 2022)

Ja voll.

untypisch für unsere Region 
Wetter war auch Top und nicht so heiß


----------



## ghostmuc (23. Juli 2022)

ettan schrieb:


> Ja voll.
> 
> untypisch für unsere Region
> Wetter war auch Top und nicht so heiß


Wetter war top, leichter Nieselregen und angenehme Temperaturen. Ganz froh das die Hitze weg war


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. Juli 2022)

Bin gestern beim Fullgaz Race 10.1 in Obergessertshausen die Langstrecke (92km, 2000hm) mitgefahren. Strecke war komplett ohne Trails und auch für Gravel geeignet, von den 28 Startern Langstrecke waren auch drei / vier Gravelbikes dabei. Highlight waren sicher die Teilnahme von


11905Schwarzbauer, LucaCanyon Cllctv1996HerrenGER403:08:47 222901Egger, GeorgSpeed Company Racing1995HerrenGER403:09:05 333902Baum, LukasSpeed Company Racing1995HerrenGER403:11:07 

die mit ihren Zeiten natürlich allen davon gefahren sind.








						Fullgazrace Marathon P2  - Georg E.'s 93.4 km bike ride
					

Georg E. rode 93.4 km on Jul 23, 2022.




					www.strava.com
				




Für mich wars super anstregend, hatte mir eigentlich 4:30h als Ziel gesetzt, war dann aber gut 10min drüber.
Dennoch wurde ich dann zu meiner Überraschung bei der Siegerehrung mit auf die Bühne gerufen, da in meiner Altersklasse Ü40 wohl nur 4-5 Starter waren und ich der dritte davon wurde (wenn auch mit guten Abstand zu Platz 1 und 2). Auf jeden Fall ist mir aufgefallen, dass meine Startnummer andere Markierungen hatte als die des restlichen Feldes (bis aus zwei Ausnahmen oder so), da sonst jeder mit Punktewertung fuhr.

Ich war also wohl einer der wenigen Jedermänner. Ansonsten alles Vereinsfahrer, Amateure wie Profis.
Aber gut, immerhin mal nen Pokal gewonnen, nächstes Jahr wieder  Hoffe die stellen noch Fotos online.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (24. Juli 2022)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Ne das wird nicht mehr kommen, ich hab nun mit etlichen Veranastalltern und Vereinen gesprochen.
> Es fehlt die Lust auf leistungsorientiertes Radfahren



Das ist so schade, dass einigen/vielen zurzeit die Lust fehlt 

Diejenige/n, die evtl. wegen der Corona-Zwangsrennpause aus dem Rennen fahren sozusagen "heraus gekommen" sind, könnten evtl. mal bei einem oder mehreren XC-Rennen zuschauen.  

Egal ob Nachwuchs - oder Erwachsenenrennen. 
Ich finde das kann schon ziemlich !! motivieren.   



Laktathunter schrieb:


> und es fehlen nicht nur Teilnehmer sondern auch Mitglieder die mithelfen.



Ok, das ist sehr schade. 



Laktathunter schrieb:


> Es kann halt auch nicht sein das man mittlerweile ne große Eventagentur braucht um ein Radrennen auszutragen. Es müssen wieder Rahmenbedingungen geschaffen werden die es den kleineren Vereinen erlaubt auch was auf die Beine zu stellen und sich das Event dann auch mit 100teilnehmern rechnet.



Ja, da stimme ich dir 100% zu.



Laktathunter schrieb:


> Die Festivals darf dann gerne groß und von ner Eventagentur organisiert werden.



Genau - große Festivals mit Megastimmung und sehr vielen Zuschauern / ganz verschiedenen Rennformaten sind auch wichtig. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky_Houdala (24. Juli 2022)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Ne das wird nicht mehr kommen, ich hab nun mit etlichen Veranastalltern und Vereinen gesprochen. Es fehlt die Lust auf leistungsorientiertes Radfahren und es fehlen nicht nur Teilnehmer sondern auch Mitglieder die mithelfen.
> Es kann halt auch nicht sein das man mittlerweile ne große Eventagentur braucht um ein Radrennen auszutragen. Es müssen wieder Rahmenbedingungen geschaffen werden die es den kleineren Vereinen erlaubt auch was auf die Beine zu stellen und sich das Event dann auch mit 100teilnehmern rechnet. Die Festivals darf dann gerne groß und von ner Eventagentur organisiert werden.



Ich war in den letzten vier Wochen bei drei Rennen am Start. Mein Eindruck aus dem jeweils letzten Startblock:

Es gibt schon noch paar Leute, die einfach mal unter Rennbedingungen ihr Bike ausfahren wollen. Viele gehen auch immer noch mit nicht gerade XC-konkurrenzfähigem Gerät oder alten Bikes an den Start, was bei mir auch teilweise der Fall ist (Hardtail mit Herstellerangabe 13,6kg und 3-fach-Schaltung...)

Ohne Team oder Verein scheint mir aber der Einstieg in den Marathonsport für Lieschen Müllers wie mich eher schwierig zu sein. Mehr als 40km über Srock und Stein (und da fängt es ja streckentechnisch erst an) sind eben etwas anstrengend. Und das machst dann mit deinem Freizeitbike vielleicht einmal im Jahr just for fun in deiner Gegend, aber nicht 300km entfernt.
Und wenn man was reißen will, muss man neben viel Training wohl inzwischen auch ordentlich ins Material investieren. 
Neben mir im Startblock stand beim Ultra Short Track ein Jugendlicher mit Lidl-Helm, runtergerocktem 26-Zoll-Scott Fully und Turnschuhen. Da war klar, dass die Kohle nicht da ist für mehr. Ob er den Weg in den Marathon-Sport finden kann ohne elterliches Sponsoring? Ich bezweifle das leider. Denn andere in seinem Alter haben sich auf dem Carbon-Bike auf der Rolle aufgewärmt.

E-Bikes ziehen natürlich aus der Jedermann-Fraktion ordentlich Leute ab. Da hilft wahrscheinlich nur, das Angebot entsprechend auszuweiten und auch E-Bike-Strecken anzubieten.


----------



## reblaus_MSP (24. Juli 2022)

Ich bin heute den Keiler-Bike-Marathon in Lohr/Wombach gefahren und dank dünnem Starterfeld unerwartet aufs Alterklassen-Podest gefahren. Gleichzeitig wurde auch die Deutsche Hochschulmeisterschaft ausgefahren was einige Teilnehmer zusätzlich anlockte die normal nicht da sind.

Letztes Jahr gingen ca. 400 Leute auf die 30/56km Runden, heuer waren es 230. 
Bei weniger Corona-Bedenken, bei lange guter Wettervorhersage und im Umkreis von 100km überhaupt keinen anderen vorhandenen Marathon. Eine E-Bike Konkurrenz ohne Wertung wurde auch angeboten.
Hoffentlich geht die Entwicklung nicht so weiter sonst war die heutige 26. Austragung eine der letzten.


----------



## ziag (25. Juli 2022)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Pass auf 650 m Höhe


Süß, da müsste ich runter zum Pass ;-)


----------



## huzzel (25. Juli 2022)

reblaus_MSP schrieb:


> Eine E-Bike Konkurrenz ohne Wertung wurde auch angeboten.


Stimmt, aber mit 7 Teilnehmern auch nicht gerade üppig vertreten.
Ich finde es auch sehr schade, dass dieses Jahr so wenige am Start waren. Mir has trotzdem richtig Spaß gemacht und nochmal GROSSES LOB an das Team vom Keiler Marathon!


----------



## Bul Biker (25. Juli 2022)

Bis vor Corona waren die Teilnehmerzahlen eigentlich noch gut bis sehr gut. Erstaunlich dass nun niemand mehr dazu Lust hat. 
Zeit zum Trainieren war ja eigentlich genug vorhanden, dies ging ja immer.


----------



## DerandereJan (25. Juli 2022)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Die meisten Newbies wollen ein Trailbike, obwohl sie wahrscheinlich in der folgenden Zeit gar nicht in die Verlegenheit kommen werden, es auszukosten. Entspricht aber dem Zeitgeist und da liegt schon ein Teil des Problems.





Edith L. schrieb:


> Der breite Unterbau fehlt einfach heute für die Herausforderung Marathon. Früher war das für die Masse, die MTB-Touren gefahren ist, ein Kräftemessen mit sich und anderen mit dem Ziel des Durch- und Ankommens ohne das der Hirsch dabei die Grätsche macht.





Edith L. schrieb:


> Es war allerdings schon früher oft so, dass RR'ler mangels spezieller fahrtechnischer Herausforderung für MTB'ler auf Maras gute Platzierungen erreichten. Die SID wurde einfach voll aufgepumpt, so dass die gar nicht mehr federn konnte und der Rest wurde mit den Oberschenkeln weggedrückt.





Edith L. schrieb:


> Der Zeitgeist hat sich beim MTB zu dem mittlerweile auf das Konsumieren des Sahnestücks reduziert, nämlich das spottige Abfahren von Trails. Das Bergauffahren stört dabei nur und ist, wenn überhaupt notwendiges Übel und ansonsten einfach nur lästig. Die nächste Stufe hierzu zündet dann das eMTB, wenn man nicht eh nur noch im Park ist.





Edith L. schrieb:


> Dass aber das "Glücksgefühl" der Abfahrt in Verbindung oder als Belohnung für die vorherige Schinderei bergauf oder sogar die mehr oder weniger lange Anfahrt (ohne Auto) u.a. insgesamt dann als beglückende Selbstbestätigung gesehen wurde, ist heute kaum bis gar nicht mehr zu vermitteln. Dafür muss man sich eben leider anstrengen wollen und auch Zeit opfern. Und zumindestens letztere ist in Anbetracht aller bequemen Verlockungen am Wenigsten in Zeiten des kurzweiligen Konsumes vorhanden.
> Und wer fährt denn heute noch solche XC-Touren als Ausgangsbasis, um überhaupt erstmal in die Verlegenheit zu kommen über die Teilnahme an einem Marathon nachzudenken? Mit nem Trailbike keiner!


Aiijaiijaiii, so viel Polemik ist man von dir gar nicht gewohnt.

Im gleichen Stil möchte ich die These in den Raum werfen

"Die meisten Marathonisti haben sich fahrtechnisch weiterentwickelt und sie suchen jetzt in den Endurorennen ihre Herausforderung, wo es eben nicht nur darum geht, wer sich selbst am Besten hassen kann...die Anderen beklagen sinkende Teilnehmerzahlen." 

Ich denke, die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo in der Mitte.. die Technik hat sich massiv weiterentwickelt, am Rad wie am Mensch, die alten Strecken sind dadurch einfach nur öde geworden.. der Zeitgeist hat sich verändert, man möchte auch "etwas Spaß bei der Tätigkeit haben", und letztlich ist auch die Genehmigungsfrage früher sicher einfacher zu beantworten gewesen.

Ich für meinen Teil fahre ab und zu gerne mit meinen 180mm einen Marathon mit, und auch in meinem Bekanntenkreis sind durchaus einige, denen das gefällt. Allerdings haben wir hier in der Pfalz auch den Luxus, dass die Marathons auf echten Trails stattfinden...


----------



## Ram970 (26. Juli 2022)

Ich habe letzte Woche am PFronten Marathon teilgenommen.
Bin hier die Marathon Strecke (50/1900) gefahren.
Erwartungsgemäß treffen sich hier im Prinzip nur ambitionierte Hobby und Lizenzfahrer. Weil hier auch die Abfahrten entsprechend „knackig“ sind.
Auch hier waren die Teilnehmerzahlen um circa 40 % gegenüber dem Vorjahr reduziert trotzdem haben die einheimischen hier einen super Job abgeliefert! Tolle Verpflegung sehr gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und das Wetter hat gut mitgespielt.


----------



## ghostmuc (26. Juli 2022)

Ram970 schrieb:


> Ich habe letzte Woche am PFronten Marathon teilgenommen.
> Bin hier die Marathon Strecke (50/1900) gefahren.
> Erwartungsgemäß treffen sich hier im Prinzip nur ambitionierte Hobby und Lizenzfahrer. Weil hier auch die Abfahrten entsprechend „knackig“ sind.
> Auch hier waren die Teilnehmerzahlen um circa 40 % gegenüber dem Vorjahr reduziert trotzdem haben die einheimischen hier einen super Job abgeliefert! Tolle Verpflegung sehr gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und das Wetter hat gut mitgespielt.


Bin da auch gefahren, selbe Strecke, zum wiederholten Mal.
Also in Pfronten ist normalerweise erwartungsgemäß eher ein großer Teil Touristen mit am Start, die dort Urlaub machen. Das Rennen wird ja touristisch auch ganz gut beworben.
Und die Abfahrten "knackig" ? Gut, teilweise einigermaßen steil mit viel losen Geröll und größeren Brocken die etwas knifflig waren, aber da gibt es schon noch einiges "knackiger"

Aber trotzdem ein sehr schönes Rennen mit perfekter Orga und drumrum


----------



## ettan (26. Juli 2022)

Ich finde Pfronten schon von den Abfahrten her fordernder als Achensee (gut den gibts nicht mehr), Wörgl, Salzkammergut (C-Strecke) oder Thurmansbang (der ist nur bei Regen schmierig). Die Marathonstrecken wohlemerkt, bei den Extremstrecken kenne ich mich nicht aus 

Aber ja, ich finde Pfronten landschaftlich TOP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dino113 (26. Juli 2022)

ettan schrieb:


> ich finde Pfronten landschaftlich TOP


Dann warst du wohl zu langsam unterwegs, wenn du die Landschaft genießen konntest 🤣

Die Abfahrten finde ich auch nicht unbedingt schwierig. 
War ja nur am Himmelreich verblockt und nur der obere Teil vom Breitberg. Wobei die Bedingungen das am Samstag nicht einfacher gemacht haben. 



ghostmuc schrieb:


> schönes Rennen mit perfekter Orga und drumrum


👍
War sehr gut organisiert. Kann man eigentlich als Lehrbeispiel sehen. 
Glaube, ich habe noch nie so viele Bergwachtler bei einem Rennen gesehen. Auch bei der Ortsdurchfahrt und vor gefährlichen Kurven war eine große Menge an Personal beteiligt. 
Dazu die stark organisierten Verpflegungsstellen. Und alle waren super drauf, inkl der Kids bei der Verpflegung am Edelsberg. 

Ich hoffe, dass der nächstes Jahr wieder stattfindet. Werde dann bei hoffentlich besserer Fitness die Extremrunde wieder in Angriff nehmen. 

Dann dürfen auch wieder die Teilnehmerzahlen steigen. 
Ich war davor 2012 das letzte mal am Start. Da waren es knapp 900 Teilnehmer. Dieses Mal leider nur etwas mehr als 350.


----------



## ghostmuc (26. Juli 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Dann warst du wohl zu langsam unterwegs, wenn du die Landschaft genießen konntest 🤣


Ich erzähl im Bekanntenkreis auch immer das man bei Marathonrennen die Landschaft genießen kann, und letztendlich schaut man dann die meiste Zeit auf die Strecke und den Werte am Garmin etc


----------



## carlgustav_1 (26. Juli 2022)

Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, heuer gibts halt im Vergleich zu Coronajahr 1 und 2 auch wieder viel "Freizeit-Konkurrenz" - Kurztrips, Festivals, Familienfeiern etc.pp. - und entsprechenden Nachholbedarf. Da verzichtet der ein oder andere dann auf die Marathon-Teilnahme. Das halte ich auch für einen Faktor...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (26. Juli 2022)

ziag schrieb:


> Süß, da müsste ich runter zum Pass ;-)



Hi Ziag


Ja, hier in der Gegend kann ich über 650 m Passhöhe auch lachen  - aber dort im Hegau ist es eben nicht so hoch.

Bei einem Bekannten von mir ist der Gipfel des Hausbergs 313 m hoch. 

So ist es eben je nach Gegend total verschieden. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (26. Juli 2022)

Hi ghostmuc




ghostmuc schrieb:


> Ich erzähl im Bekanntenkreis auch immer das man bei Marathonrennen die Landschaft genießen kann, und letztendlich schaut man dann die meiste Zeit auf die Strecke und den Werte am Garmin etc



 

Genau deshalb stufe ich ein paar meiner Races pro Jahr als reine Trainingsraces herunter.  

Dann klappt das mit dem Landschaft genießen gut. 

Und wenn man es taktisch günstig legt, bringt es einem Rennerfahrung und hartes Training fürs nächste "echte" Rennen.  


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## daniel77 (27. Juli 2022)

LuttiX schrieb:


> Auch beim Ultra Bike scheinen die Teilnehmerzahlen sehr rückläufig zu sein. Als Samstag gegen 11 Uhr Vorort war, war der Parkplatz hinter dem Stadion nicht wirklich üppig gefüllt. Und da war die Meute der Ultra+Marathon Teilnehmer:innen bereits unterwegs.
> 
> Dennoch war auf der Strecke mitunter ne saugute Stimmung, reichlich Publikum. Top Wetter.


die Verlegung von Ende Juni auf Anfang Juli war wegen der Schulferien beider Basel nicht so ideal überlegt. Sind wahrscheinlich viele Schweizer Teilnehmer (einschliesslich mir) wegen der Überschneidung weggefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NunAuchDa (27. Juli 2022)

Ich selbst würde gern mal einen Marathon, just for fun, mitfahren.
Problem ist eher das die jahreszeitlich blöd gelegen sind. Im Sommer steht immer ein Alpencross an und somit scheidet ein Marathon im Juli und August für mich aus.


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. Juli 2022)

weil's mich interessiert hat, sagt aber natürlich nichts über die Kausalitäten aus.

In den letzten Jahren hatte es ~350-450 Teilnehmer aus CH. Dieses Jahr nur 161 (über alle Strecken/Wettbewerbe)

Wenn ich mir aber die Ergebnisse der Vorjahre ansehe, dann fällt auf, das die Teilnehmer aus CH zum großen Teil schon etwas älter ist. Schulferien dürfte da keine große Rolle mehr gespielt haben. Aber das ist jetzt auch nur so vom kurz drüber schaun'g


----------



## Zaskaringelb (27. Juli 2022)

Ihr diskutiert über Trails, Höhenmeter, Anspruch. Das ist doch eigentlich am typischen Marathonfahrer vorbei. Wer sich mit technischen Können& Leistung differenzieren will kann andere Rennen nutzen, Marathon war Volkssport, so hat das auch in den 90ern begonnen (z.B. St. Wendel als bekannte Größe). Man muß sich einfach auch damit abfinden das MTB kein Boom mehr ist und sich immer weniger Events lohnen, beim Triathlon und Volkslauf sieht das auch nicht besser aus. Ein Blick auf die Altersklassen sagt alles.


----------



## ettan (27. Juli 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Dann warst du wohl zu langsam unterwegs, wenn du die Landschaft genießen konntest 🤣


Nein ich mache in der Gegend schon lange -auch- "normalen" Urlaub mit Familie 

Aber ja, nachdem ich jetzt auch zu den Senioren gewertet werde hab ich wohl mehr Zeit als früher 
Mal schauen wann ich ans "erste" E-Bike denke und von Hütte zu Hütte mit ein paar Bier intus "fahre" und von meinen heroischen Taten vor Jahrzehnten lamentiere... Klar und Corona wird dann der Grund sein, dass ich dann aussehe wie der typisch sportive E-Bike an der Gewichtsgrenze des Rahmens die Berge unsicher macht.


----------



## ActionGourmet (27. Juli 2022)

Ein Bekannter von mir veranstaltet den Neustadter MTB-Marathon am 14.8.2022 und sucht auch noch händeringend Teilnehmer. Ich kenne das Gebiet (nicht die direkte Strecke). Technisch anspruchsvoll und landschaftlich beeindruckend. Vieleicht hat noch einer Lust: https://www.neustadter-mtb.de/


----------



## Tchalee (27. Juli 2022)

Also wenn ich diese Veranstaltung anschaue fallen mir direkt ein paar Probleme *für mich* auf.

Warum braucht es 4 Strecken. Ob nun 76km 2000hm oder 9xkm mit 2400hm .. sollte halt eine Kategorie sein.
Dann gibt es auch zwei kurze Strecken. Könnte man auch auf eine verbinden.
Bin selbst im Veranstaltungsgewerbe tätig und fahre 2-3 Events im Jahr.
Meist wäre weniger mehr! Speziell für kleinere Events (unter 500 Teilnehmer). 
Ich fahre gerne kürzere Strecken. Würde niemals die 60km+ melden. Denke das ist eine Ambition die ich mal für ein Premium A Event habe. Aber nicht für ein Samstags Event (warum es immer noch sonntags Veranstaltungen gibt verstehe ich eh nicht... Familie etc pp... )

Also müsste ich was organisieren wäre es ne 30-40km Runde die dann 1 oder 2x gefahren würde.  
Bei 90km Rennen denk ich einfach an Gravel. Wenn man sich die Szene in den USA anschaut funktioniert es dort ja Bombig. Und sind wir mal ehrlich. Weit weg von manchen MTB Marathon sind die Strecken dort auch nicht.
Sehr positives Beispiel will ich mal den Trail Hype in Titisee anführen. XCM DM da ist die DM Strecke einfach eine 38km Runde und 34km für die kleine Runde. Die 4km einzubauen macht sinn damit man möglichst günstig die Strecke erweitert. Aber für die Hobbyfahrer ist das irrelevant.


----------



## LuttiX (28. Juli 2022)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Ich selbst würde gern mal einen Marathon, just for fun, mitfahren.
> Problem ist eher das die jahreszeitlich blöd gelegen sind. Im Sommer steht immer ein Alpencross an und somit scheidet ein Marathon im Juli und August für mich aus.




Einfach machen, wenn man Bock drauf hat, findet sich ein Termin. Zumal es im Frühjahr/Spätsommer/Herbst ebenfalls den einen oder anderen Marathon gibt.


Tchalee schrieb:


> Warum braucht es 4 Strecken. Ob nun 76km 2000hm oder 9xkm mit 2400hm .. sollte halt eine Kategorie sein.
> Dann gibt es auch zwei kurze Strecken. Könnte man auch auf eine verbinden.



Bei dem Beispiel ist es jedoch meist so, dass die 9x Variante aus 76km + xx km Kurzdistanz Strecke besteht. Man unterteilt den großen Loop (z. B. 50km/1400Hm) in 1/3 und 2/3 Strecke u. kann draus dann mehrere Distanzen anbieten, was absolut Sinn macht.   

So einfach wie das hier mitunter geschildert wird, von wegen "ich mach halt mal 1, 2 Strecken und dann kommen die Leute schon", ist es einfach nicht.


----------



## Zaskaringelb (28. Juli 2022)

Habt ihr denn irgendwo einen Blick auf das Startfeld? Wenn bei den Events die Zahlen innerhalb von 5/10/20 Jahren so zurückgehen, wer startet noch? Bei 1000 bis 2000 Startern die es mal gab waren ja mindestens 2/3 absolute Freizeitbiker die für sich alleine gekämpft haben und ihr persönliches Ziel hatten, die sehe ich kaum noch.


----------



## mr.fish (28. Juli 2022)

Von meiner Seite würde ich gerne mal noch eine andere Perspektive beisteuern. In meiner Bike Bubble, alle so Ende 20 - Anfang 30, also wahrscheinlich genau die Alterklasse die früher durchaus einen größeren Teil ausgemacht hat, gibt es durchaus extrem fitte Leute, die zumindest auch teilweise rennmotiviert sind oder waren. Es schaut aber so aus, dass Mountainbiken vorallem mit Fokus auf Trails und bergab betrieben wird. Höhenmeter und Stecke wird mit dem Rennrad gemacht. Dementsprechend fährt man auch, wenn dann mal bei Endurorennen oder Rennrad-Radmarthons mit. Geht mir genauso. Marathon reizt mich kaum. Kilometer/Höhenmeter schrubben macht mit Dropbar mehr Spaß, Abfahrt dann lieber gleich auf richtigen Trails. Ich werde dieses Jahr mein erstes Endurorennen fahren und vmtl. noch an einer Rennrad Veranstaltung teilnehmen.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (28. Juli 2022)

mr.fish schrieb:


> Von meiner Seite würde ich gerne mal noch eine andere Perspektive beisteuern. In meiner Bike Bubble, alle so Ende 20 - Anfang 30, also wahrscheinlich genau die Alterklasse die früher durchaus einen größeren Teil ausgemacht hat, gibt es durchaus extrem fitte Leute, die zumindest auch teilweise rennmotiviert sind oder waren. Es schaut aber so aus, dass Mountainbiken vorallem mit Fokus auf Trails und bergab betrieben wird. Höhenmeter und Stecke wird mit dem Rennrad gemacht. Dementsprechend fährt man auch, wenn dann mal bei Endurorennen oder Rennrad-Radmarthons mit. Geht mir genauso. Marathon reizt mich kaum. Kilometer/Höhenmeter schrubben macht mit Dropbar mehr Spaß, Abfahrt dann lieber gleich auf richtigen Trails. Ich werde dieses Jahr mein erstes Endurorennen fahren und vmtl. noch an einer Rennrad Veranstaltung teilnehmen.


Selbst als alter Sack ist Marathon (mit Ausnahmen) stinklangweiligst 🤷🏼‍♂️ und bin früher jedes 3. WE ne Langdistanz gefahren, zumindest, wenn man XC Rennen im Zugriff hat. Für mich ist Marathon so ne Facebook-Montg-Heldengeschichten-Kiste geworden und klar, kann jede(r) machen, wie es will 😉
In „meiner Blase“ teilt es sich ein bisschen, da einige aufgrund der Strecken und Schwierigkeiten und Art der Belastung eben kein XC oder Enduro wolllen und andere halt Midlife-Crisis XCler werden so wie ich 🙈


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (28. Juli 2022)

Lucky_Houdala schrieb:


> Denn andere in seinem Alter haben sich auf dem Carbon-Bike auf der Rolle aufgewärmt.


Was allerdings auch lachhaft ist.


----------



## Lucky_Houdala (29. Juli 2022)

War vielleicht auch verallgemeinernd formuliert, denn gesehen habe ich nur einen Jugendlichen auf der Rolle (ausländischer U-1X-Fahrer?). Andere Jugendliche fuhren sich im team warm.Wollte damit nur ausdrücken, dass Jugendliche ohne Support durch Eltern und/oder Verein wahrscheinlich nicht gut reinkommen in den Marathon
-Sport.


----------



## schoeppi (29. Juli 2022)

Lucky_Houdala schrieb:


> War vielleicht auch verallgemeinernd formuliert, denn gesehen habe ich nur einen Jugendlichen auf der Rolle (ausländischer U-1X-Fahrer?). Andere Jugendliche fuhren sich im team warm.Wollte damit nur ausdrücken, dass Jugendliche ohne Support durch Eltern und/oder Verein wahrscheinlich nicht gut reinkommen in den Marathon
> -Sport.


Natürlich geht es ohne Eltern nicht, wie auch?
Und natürlich sind es Vereine, die die Kids zum Rennsport bringen. 
Wobei Marathon noch gar nicht deren Disziplin ist und auch nicht sein soll.
Die meisten Veranstalter geben überhaupt erst ab U17 frei, die Kurzstrecken.
Klassisch fahren die jungen Altersklassen XC, mit angepasster Renndauer.
Das ist auch richtig so.


----------



## ettan (29. Juli 2022)

Ist von euch jemand schon bei dem Ironbike Marathon dabe gewesen und kann was zur Medium oder hard Strecke sagen?


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. Juli 2022)

Was willst Du denn wissen? Bin früher öfters die Extreme gefahren. Geht halt hoch hinaus, wenn man es nicht so mit der Höhenluft hat. Ansonsten, theroretisch sind ja viele Trails mittlerweile dabei. Aber wie man hier ja immer vernehmen kann, sind die eventuell nicht anspruchsvoll/hart genug für jeden. Und vermutlich passen die ersten 20 -30km auch nicht jedem, da man da nur auf Forstwegen fährt. Andere stört es nicht. Ist halt immer schwierig, eine Strecke zu beurteilen. Geht halt angelegte Trails runter. In welchem Zustand die momentan sind, weiß ich nicht. Kann flowig sein, was dann wieder manchen nicht passt, oder ruppiger, da vielleicht nicht so gepflegt. Das kann dann auch wieder anderen nicht passen.


----------



## Lucky_Houdala (29. Juli 2022)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Natürlich geht es ohne Eltern nicht, wie auch?
> Und natürlich sind es Vereine, die die Kids zum Rennsport bringen.
> Wobei Marathon noch gar nicht deren Disziplin ist und auch nicht sein soll.
> Die meisten Veranstalter geben überhaupt erst ab U17 frei, die Kurzstrecken.
> ...


Ist halt immer die Frage, wieviel Aufwand die Eltern im oder außerhalb des Vereins bringen müssen. Ist es primär ein zeitlicher Aufwand (Ehrenamt, Begleitung der Kinder zum Wettbewerb) oder ist im Vergleich zu anderen Sportarten zusätzlich noch ein großer finanzieller Aufwand zu leisten für Ausrüstung und Teilnahme am Wettbewerb?

Meine These:
Bei Sportarten wie Motorsport, Reitsport und eben Radsport werden wir uns angesichts steigender Kosten für Material und Transport und gleichzeitig schwachen Geburtsjahrgängen an kleinere Starterfelder speziell bei den Jugendlichen gewöhnen müssen. Die Teilnehmer in diesen Altersklassen werden damit nicht viel zur Finanzierung der Veranstaltung beitragen. In den älteren Jahrgängen wird zunehmend der Spaß im Vordergrund stehen. Die meisten Leute, die unter der Woche im Job bereits mit Wettbewerb/ Konkurrenzdenken konfrontiert sind, brauchen das vermutlich am Wochenende nicht auch noch.
Denke, viele Ü30 muss man inzwischen mit einem kompletten Familienevent ansprechen. Machen die Veranstalter ja vielfach bereits, aber eben oft noch an verschiedenen Tagen. Das bedeutet für Auswärtige dann mindestens eine oder gar zwei Übernachtungen,was wiederum mehr kostet.

Pauschale Ideen,wie man Marathons wieder attraktiver machen könnte, habe ich leider nicht. Bloß den Sportunterricht würde ich in seiner aktuellen Form mit der Benotung abschaffen und stattdessen so organisieren, dass die Kids im Laufe eines Schuljahres oder einer Schulkarriere bei möglichst vielen Vereinen reinschnuppern bzw. dort Sport machen können. Vielleicht bleiben dann ein paar der wenigen Kinder auch beim MTB hängen. Den Krankenkassen und Sportvereinen helfen ein paar Hochleistungssportler nämlich wenig, wenn der Rest an Adipositas und Arteriosklerose leidet und gar keinen Sport treibt.


----------



## ettan (30. Juli 2022)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Was willst Du denn wissen? Bin früher öfters die Extreme gefahren. Geht halt hoch hinaus, wenn man es nicht so mit der Höhenluft hat. Ansonsten, theroretisch sind ja viele Trails mittlerweile dabei. Aber wie man hier ja immer vernehmen kann, sind die eventuell nicht anspruchsvoll/hart genug für jeden. Und vermutlich passen die ersten 20 -30km auch nicht jedem, da man da nur auf Forstwegen fährt. Andere stört es nicht. Ist halt immer schwierig, eine Strecke zu beurteilen. Geht halt angelegte Trails runter. In welchem Zustand die momentan sind, weiß ich nicht. Kann flowig sein, was dann wieder manchen nicht passt, oder ruppiger, da vielleicht nicht so gepflegt. Das kann dann auch wieder anderen nicht passen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1524816


Danke das hilft mir schon mal weiter. 
Bin bzw. war unsicher welche Reifen ich aufziehen soll, also den WP Speed hinten oder den Race. Ebenso ob 2.4er oder ob 2.2er reichen. Sie bewerben ja als "einer der härtesten Marathons". Daher war ich unsicher. Bilder sehen davon eher so aus als wäre das ein normaler Marathon in den Bergen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. Juli 2022)

Ach, Ischgl. Da ist immer alles gaaaaaaanz krass und extrem. 

2.2er 

normaler Marathon in den Bergen, die Trails auf den Bildern sehen mittlerweile auch recht murmelbahnmäßig aus, aber wie schon geschrieben, war da schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## ettan (30. Juli 2022)

ja Ischgl hat unter anderem auch wegen anderem den Ruf weg 

Bin gespannt, Marketing könnens, die letzten Male als ich durchgefahren bin wars eher nun ja, nicht sehr ansprechend. Montafon (da wollte ich hin) war dagegen schon sehr, sehr schön und die Leute äusserst freundlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrradfahrer (30. Juli 2022)

Bin letztes Jahr Montafon und Ischgl als Kombi jeweils Langstrecke gefahren. War vom M3 positiv überrascht und vom Ironbike enttäuscht. 
Zu letzterem: wie bereits geschrieben, alles Geschmackssache. M3 war da eher die Referenz. Ischgl alle Trails mit ähnlichem Charakter und eher einfach S1, max S2. Die Steigungen alle fahrbar. Ganz steil nur auf wenige Meter. 
Mach Dir keen Kopp und fahr das Ding einfach.


----------



## schoeppi (30. Juli 2022)

@Lucky_Houdala  ich bin ja seit einigen Jahren in dem Thema drin.
Der @Schnitzelfreund  auch.

Ja, der Spaß ist teuer, richtig teuer.
Aber das ist nicht neu, da hat sich nicht wirklich was verändert.
Der Zustrom in die Vereine ist sicher stark vom Verein selbst abhängig.
In unserem ist er ungebrochen hoch.
Phasenweise musste sogar ein Stopp für neue Kids gemacht werden, so schwer das auch fällt.
Die Starterzahlen bei den Kids sind auch schon seit vielen Jahren ziemlich konstant auf hohem Niveau.
Sowohl regional wie auch bundesweit.

Das Problem sehe ich an anderer Stelle.
Marathons sind Breitensportveranstaltungen.
Dafür fahren eher wenige hunderte von km oder übernachten sogar.
Was aber immer mehr wegbricht sind die Veranstalter.
Immer mehr Auflagen zu Genehmigung, weniger Personal etc., etc.
Wenn es im Nahbereich nichts mehr gibt geben viele das Hobby ganz auf.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (30. Juli 2022)

Lucky_Houdala schrieb:


> Ist halt immer die Frage, wieviel Aufwand die Eltern im oder außerhalb des Vereins bringen müssen. Ist es primär ein zeitlicher Aufwand (Ehrenamt, Begleitung der Kinder zum Wettbewerb) oder ist im Vergleich zu anderen Sportarten zusätzlich noch ein großer finanzieller Aufwand zu leisten für Ausrüstung und Teilnahme am Wettbewerb?
> 
> Meine These:
> Bei Sportarten wie Motorsport, Reitsport und eben Radsport werden wir uns angesichts steigender Kosten für Material und Transport und gleichzeitig schwachen Geburtsjahrgängen an kleinere Starterfelder speziell bei den Jugendlichen gewöhnen müssen. Die Teilnehmer in diesen Altersklassen werden damit nicht viel zur Finanzierung der Veranstaltung beitragen. In den älteren Jahrgängen wird zunehmend der Spaß im Vordergrund stehen. Die meisten Leute, die unter der Woche im Job bereits mit Wettbewerb/ Konkurrenzdenken konfrontiert sind, brauchen das vermutlich am Wochenende nicht auch noch.
> ...


Aber doch kein Marathon für alles u40? Nix langweiliger als das.
Hat ja @schoeppi auch durchgegeben, wenn du als Verein gutes XC (was im jungen Alter mehr Technik als Rad fahren ist gemäß Bundes/Landesvorgaben) anbietest, da explodieren die Zuläufe.
Und bei den XC Rennen bis ca u15 ist die Hölle los. Dann kommt halt das normale Teenager Desinteresse beim einen oder andern dazu und der Abstand zwischen Hobby und ambitionierten Jungs geht auf


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. Juli 2022)

fahrradfahrer schrieb:


> Bin letztes Jahr Montafon und Ischgl als Kombi jeweils Langstrecke gefahren. War vom M3 positiv überrascht und vom Ironbike enttäuscht.
> Zu letzterem: wie bereits geschrieben, alles Geschmackssache. M3 war da eher die Referenz. Ischgl alle Trails mit ähnlichem Charakter und eher einfach S1, max S2. Die Steigungen alle fahrbar. Ganz steil nur auf wenige Meter.
> Mach Dir keen Kopp und fahr das Ding einfach.



Für was war dann M3 die Referenz für dich? Trails (mir persönlich nicht so wichtig) gibt es ja kaum auf der Strecke, oder haben sie das mittlerweile geändert? Sieht aber nicht so aus.


ettan schrieb:


> Montafon (da wollte ich hin) war dagegen schon sehr, sehr schön und die Leute äusserst freundlich.



lustig das Du das schreibst. Diese Freundlichkeit ist mir auch aufgefallen. Das war richtig auffällig. Wenn es da halt nicht so oft regnen würde, schon recht nass da.


----------



## fahrradfahrer (30. Juli 2022)

M3...3 Trails. Die letzten beiden haben es bei Nässe in sich. Egal, alles Geschmackssache. Samma froh, wenn sich noch Veranstalter finden, die etwas auf die Beine stellen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (31. Juli 2022)

Da gerade der M3 war, hier mal die Teilnehmerzahlen. Der Sprung 2018 lässt sich z.T. mit der Einführung von E-Bike Strecken (sind keine Wettkämpfe) erklären. Aber so viele waren es dann doch nicht. Sind einfach mehr Leute insgesamt hin.


Teilnehmer insgesamt202257220216772020-20191040201811002017791201671220157052014683


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmuc (31. Juli 2022)

ettan schrieb:


> Ist von euch jemand schon bei dem Ironbike Marathon dabe gewesen und kann was zur Medium oder hard Strecke sagen?


Bin den auch schon dreimal gefahren, technisch alles einfach, lediglich die Länge des letzten Trails könnte man in den Armen und Händen spüren wenn man es nicht gewohnt ist, der geht ordentlich lang bergab.
Und die dünne Luft merkt man eventuell, geht ja doch ganz schön weit rauf. Aber man kann bei der langen Auffahrt auch durchaus mal das hochalpine Panorama genießen.
Diese Jahr lass ich ihn mal aus, zugunsten anderer Rennen


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (6. August 2022)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Ich selbst würde gern mal einen Marathon, just for fun, mitfahren.
> Problem ist eher das die jahreszeitlich blöd gelegen sind. Im Sommer steht immer ein Alpencross an und somit scheidet ein Marathon im Juli und August für mich aus.



Hi Nunauchda


Das ist garkein Problem - denn es gibt auch im Mai, Juni und September, sowie auch im Oktober Marathons.  


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## NunAuchDa (6. August 2022)

Wie schaut es denn generell mit den Klassikern im Bereich Marathon aus? Den Black Forrest Ultra Marathon gibts ja schon seit den 90ern. Ebenso die Salzkammergut Trophy und den Erzgebirgsmarathon. 
St. Wendel gibts leider nicht mehr.

Gibts noch andere Marathons die schon in den 90ern existierten?


----------



## Tischgrill (6. August 2022)

Den Grand Raid Verbier-Grimentz. Fälschlicherweise wird er auch Cristalp-Marsthon genannt, aber das war nur der ehemalige langjährige Hauptsponsor, ein Mineralwasser-Abfüller.
Der Schwarzwald Bike Marathon Furtwangen ist auch schon lange im Programm.


----------



## NunAuchDa (6. August 2022)

Demnächst fange ich mit meinen Planungen für 2023 an. Vielleicht passt ja was aus Baden-Württemberg als Vorbereitung für meinen nächsten Alpencross in meine Planungen.


----------



## Tischgrill (6. August 2022)

carlgustav_1 schrieb:


> Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, heuer gibts halt im Vergleich zu Coronajahr 1 und 2 auch wieder viel "Freizeit-Konkurrenz" - Kurztrips, Festivals, Familienfeiern etc.pp. - und entsprechenden Nachholbedarf. Da verzichtet der ein oder andere dann auf die Marathon-Teilnahme. Das halte ich auch für einen Faktor...


Bei mir kam die Unsicherheit dazu, was Corona-Auflagen anbelangt. Bevor es wieder eine Geeiere mit Auflagen und Absagen losgegangen wäre, kümmerte ich mich Anfang des Jahres null darum. Als sich herausstellte, dass wohl doch das eine oder andere Rennen möglich gewesen wäre, wurden viele Last-Minute-Pläne dieses Jahr durch ständige grippale Infekte, schlechtes Wetter im Frühjahr und Zeitmangel vereitelt.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (6. August 2022)

Hi Stefan


Ich bin dort mitgefahren.  
Und habe mir schon gedacht, dass nicht mal 600 Teilnehmer deutlich weniger als bei meiner 1. Teilnahme vor - ich glaube 4 Jahren - sind. Komisch, dass es heuer über 100 Stück weniger als in 2021 waren.

Ich habe auf jeden Fall fest geplant, dort in 2023 wieder mitzufahren !  


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Da gerade der M3 war, hier mal die Teilnehmerzahlen. Der Sprung 2018 lässt sich z.T. mit der Einführung von E-Bike Strecken (sind keine Wettkämpfe) erklären. Aber so viele waren es dann doch nicht. Sind einfach mehr Leute insgesamt hin.
> 
> 
> Teilnehmer insgesamt202257220216772020-20191040201811002017791201671220157052014683


----------



## simon675 (6. August 2022)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter von mir veranstaltet den Neustadter MTB-Marathon am 14.8.2022 und sucht auch noch händeringend Teilnehmer. Ich kenne das Gebiet (nicht die direkte Strecke). Technisch anspruchsvoll und landschaftlich beeindruckend. Vieleicht hat noch einer Lust: https://www.neustadter-mtb.de/


Ich war heute auf der Strecke unterwegs und kann das nur bestätigen. Wunderschöne Gegend und technisch wohl einer der anspruchsvollsten Marathons in Deutschland. Streckentechnisch sollte auch für jeden was dabei sein.

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen von heute:


----------



## pedal-ritter (7. August 2022)

Ist zwar nicht Marathon, bin eher in der Bikepacking Rennen Szene (Europa), vorallem auf MTB ausgerichtet unterwegs. Also Rennen, die über mehrere Tage gehen, ohne Support von außen.

Im Ausland sind die Teilnehmerzahlen deutlich(!) größer als hier in Deutschland.
Da kommen schonmal 100-300 Leute an den Start. In Deutschland ist das (meist) eher eine traurige Nummer.
Generell steigen jedoch die Teilnehmerzahlen über die Jahre (gibt auch deutlich mehr Bikepacking Rennen die von der Strecke nicht so anspruchsvoll sind und oft Starter mit Gravel auflaufen). In Deutschland ist das halt für den Veranstalter richtig schwierig sich abzusichern. Deswegen läuft das hier meist über eine (teilweise zeitlich begrenzte) Vereinsmitgliedschaft und das Rennen unter einer "Vereinsausfahrt". Verrückt. Manchmal denke ich, man möchte nicht, dass sich die Leute sportlich betätigen.
Im Osten ist das richtig easy, da schert sich keine Sau um irgendwelche rechtliche Sachen. Kenne schon mehrere die ne Strecke gescoutet, ne Internetseite aus den Boden gestampft haben, und dann läuft das Ding. Kriegt jeder beim Start nenn Bollo und ne Cap. Im Ziel ne Medallie. Fertig ist der Bums. 100 Starter ohne Probleme. Das kanns doch irgendwie nicht sein, dass das in Deutschland so ein Krampf sein muss als Veranstalter.

Von den sogenannten "Gravel Camps" spreche ich jedoch nicht, die sind eigentlich immer rappelvoll.


----------



## elhombre (7. August 2022)

Hier mal ein Bericht aus meiner Bubble. Ich fahre gelegentlich 2-3 x im Jahr bei einer Veranstaltung mit. In diesem Jahr konnte ich sogar einen Neuling zur Teilnahme begeistern (FitThessaloniki und gutes Material waren vorhanden). Dieser war allerdings am Ende geschockt von den zum Teil übermotivierten Teilnehmern die mit dem Messer zwischen den Zähnen fahren. Genau das, ist mittlerweile auch mein Empfinden. 

Dazu ist mir aufgefallen, das wahrscheinlich durch Jobrad und Finanzierungsmöglichkeitein (was jeder gerne Nutzen kann) das Material im Startblock einen beträchtlichen Wertzuwachs erreicht hat. Das mag den einen oder anderen mit Sicherheit am Start eventuell abschrecken mit seinem „0815 Hardtail“.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tischgrill (7. August 2022)

elhombre schrieb:


> Dazu ist mir aufgefallen, das wahrscheinlich durch Jobrad und Finanzierungsmöglichkeitein (was jeder gerne Nutzen kann) das Material im Startblock einen beträchtlichen Wertzuwachs erreicht hat. Das mag den einen oder anderen mit Sicherheit am Start eventuell abschrecken mit seinem „0815 Hardtail“.


Jupp, Hedonismus pur halt, ist gerade überall so, morgen geht die Welt unter, also heute noch schnell leben. Bei Fahrzeugen (wozu auch Fahrräder gehören) im allgemeinen geht immer der Geldbeutel weit auf. Alles was Räder hat, hat unwiderstehliche Faszination und trotzt jeder Inflation. Naja, nicht mein Geld, insofern John Wayne.


----------



## DerandereJan (7. August 2022)

Ich fahr am nächsten Wochenende Neustadt mit... die Teilnehmerzahlen sind allerdings tatsächlich erschreckend. 
Also wer noch Bock hat....


----------



## Zaskaringelb (8. August 2022)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Jupp, Hedonismus pur halt, ist gerade überall so, morgen geht die Welt unter, also heute noch schnell leben. Bei Fahrzeugen (wozu auch Fahrräder gehören) im allgemeinen geht immer der Geldbeutel weit auf. Alles was Räder hat, hat unwiderstehliche Faszination und trotzt jeder Inflation. Naja, nicht mein Geld, insofern John Wayne.


Wahnsinn was man das sieht und hört. Ich bin durch Teile meines Jobs nah dran an solchen Statistiken und es ist echt krass wie in Zeiten in denen die Leute mit immer höheren Lebenshaltungskosten genervt werden und wir jeden Tag in der Presse nur von Niedriglöhnen, Streik, Altersarmut etc. zugemüllt werden das Geld nur so rausgehauen wird. Nicht von der kleineren Gruppe die es zahlen kann, sondern von denen die weit weg davon sind.


----------



## Tischgrill (8. August 2022)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall zufrieden.


----------



## JulezB (25. August 2022)

Die sinkenden Teilnehmerzahlen sind echt schade. Ich finde die Marathon-Events echt immer cool. Hoffentlich verschwinden die Events nicht.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (25. August 2022)

Hi JulezB



JulezB schrieb:


> Die sinkenden Teilnehmerzahlen sind echt schade. Ich finde die Marathon-Events echt immer cool. Hoffentlich verschwinden die Events nicht.



Ja, da stimme ich dir voll zu. Hoffen wir das Beste. 

Bei einem Rennen etwas nördlich von hier gab es kürzlich bei den Klassen ab 16 Jahren, und Erwachsenen deutlich ! geringere Starterzahlen als in 2019.

Jedoch bei den 5- bis 15-jährigen eine sehr starke Steigerung der Teilnehmerzahlen mit über 50% ! mehr als in 2019 ! Das hat mich doch erstaunt.


----------



## Tchalee (25. August 2022)

Wobei man auch mal überlegen muss warum die Fonds bei der Deutschland Tour etc alle sehr gut besucht sind. Zwar gehen auch die Zahlen bei den meisten Rennrad Marathons zurück. Eventuell gibt es einfach einen shift im Erlebnis das die Leute empfinden wollen... USA die gravel Geschichte stellt auch alles in den Schatten


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (26. August 2022)

Hi Tchalee




Tchalee schrieb:


> Wobei man auch mal überlegen muss warum die Fonds bei der Deutschland Tour etc alle sehr gut besucht sind. Zwar gehen auch die Zahlen bei den meisten Rennrad Marathons zurück.



Tja, woran das wohl liegt ist schwer zu sagen.



Tchalee schrieb:


> Eventuell gibt es einfach einen shift im Erlebnis das die Leute empfinden wollen...



Wie meinst du das genau ?



Tchalee schrieb:


> USA die gravel Geschichte stellt auch alles in den Schatten




Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## FirstGeneration (26. August 2022)

Der Endurothon in Schierke hat mit 250 Teilnehmern morgen die Zahlen von vor Corona, insbesondere auch die U Zahlen stimmen positiv, obwohl man sagen muss, dass es eher viele Kids aus Vereinen sind.
Wer also morgen im Harz ist, vorbei kommen. Eines der richtig geile Rennen, kaum Forstautonbahn, sondern viel Trail , runter aber auch grobe Wurzelstücke bergauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (20. September 2022)

Wenn die Teilnehmer:Innen-Zahlen weiter so sinken, habe ich ja schon fast eine eine Chance in meiner Altersklasse Master 3 in die Top 10 zu fahren


----------



## Zaskaringelb (20. September 2022)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Wenn die Teilnehmer:Innen-Zahlen weiter so sinken, habe ich ja schon fast eine eine Chance in meiner Altersklasse Master 3 in die Top 10 zu fahren


Ich war schon bei CX Rennen, da standen in der M3 keine 10 Mann am Start , Hobby 50+ hatte dann 40 Starter......
ps. Siegerzeit Hobby schneller als Lizenz


----------



## Jekyll1000 (20. September 2022)

Im meiner alten Heimat Mittelhessen waren im vergangenen Jahr 404 Teilnehmer:Innen am Start des _15. Dünsberg Mountainbike Marathon_. Da musste man sich bei den _Master 4_ auf keiner der 3 Strecken anstrengen: Ankommen reichte für ein Top 10 Ergebnis 
Ich muss noch 2 Jahre warten, dann bin ich auch in der Klasse _Master 4_ und kann dann auch mit Top 10 Ergebnissen aufwarten


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (20. September 2022)

und wer mal ein Rennen ausgerichtet hat in D, der sieht das alles nochmal anders... bei uns stehts am Wochenende an und alleine schon "freiwillige" aufzutun ist anstrengend, dann eine Strecke (XC in dem Fall), die halbwegs würdig ist, abzustecken (und es gibt megageniale Trails hier, leider wäre das vermutlich das letzte XC Rennen...) nehmen einem die Motivation. Und gerade XC lebt ja auch von Strecken mit A und B Linie usw.
Achja: im Juni bei schönem Wetter musste es verschoben werden, weil irgendsoein Luchs-Wildkatzen-viech irgendwo im Wald als schwanger gesichtet wurde.
Diesbzgl., dh. was auf die Beine stellen wollen, sind wir echt ein Mist-Land (10 Nörgler kommen auf 1 Idee)
Den Marathon, den es in der Gegend gab, wurde nach 3 oder 4 Austragungen eingestellt.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (20. September 2022)

Hi


Bei meinem letzten gefahrenen Kurzmarathon Anfang des Monats waren die Starterzahlen so hoch wie in den letzten Jahren vor Covid nicht !   

Bin mal gespannt, wie es bei meinen beiden geplanten Oktoberraces so sein wird. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## FirstGeneration (21. September 2022)

Wo finden denn im Oktober noch Rennen statt?
Momentan bin ich zwar durch mit meiner Saison, aber wenn noch was stattfindet, sollte man den Veranstalter auch nicht hängen lassen.
vG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dino113 (21. September 2022)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Wo finden denn im Oktober noch Rennen statt?
> Momentan bin ich zwar durch mit meiner Saison, aber wenn noch was stattfindet, sollte man den Veranstalter auch nicht hängen lassen.
> vG


Guckst du hier👇





						Termine für Mountainbike-Events
					

Hier findest Du Termine für Mountainbike Events 2022/23, hauptsächlich in Deutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz sowie einigen anderen europäischen Ländern.




					radsport-events.de


----------



## FirstGeneration (21. September 2022)

Ok, die Datenbank kenne ich noch gar nicht.
Danke.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (21. September 2022)

Ich war letztes Wochenende beim UCI Mountain Bike Marathon in Haderslev/DK und in allen Klassen ..auch der 80km Hobbyklasse...waren deutlich mehr Teilnehmer gemeldet (Ü300) als noch 2021.


----------



## ghostmuc (21. September 2022)

Ich bin letztens den Granitbeisser in Österreich gefahren. Zwar DNF, aber zumindest die Medium dann noch entspannt zu Ende gefahren.
Hut ab vor dem Rennen. Ein Offroad und Trailanteil der hierzulande schwer Nachahmer finden dürfte.
Das ganze Dorf und sämtliche umliegenden Gemeinden auf den Beinen und voll dabei. Super Stimmung entlang der Strecke.
Und ein echt großes Fahrerfeld.
Strecke aufgrund des vielen steilen auf und ab auch ordentlich fordernd.
Der schreit förmlich nach einer zweiten Teilnahme im nächsten Jahr


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (21. September 2022)

Hi First Generation




FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Wo finden denn im Oktober noch Rennen statt?



*Also ich fahre noch folgendes mit: *

- geplant 2.10. Alb Gold Trophy Marathon Trochtelfingen/ Schwäbische Alb

- etwas unsicher 3.10. Uphillrennen Bad Peterstal/ Nordschwarzwald

- geplant 16.10. - nicht in der geposteten Datenbank von Dino 113 - Kirbe-MTB-Rennen Orsingen-Nenzingen (ist ein XC-Race)/ Hegaugebiet.



FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Momentan bin ich zwar durch mit meiner Saison, aber wenn noch was stattfindet, sollte man den Veranstalter auch nicht hängen lassen.
> vG



Das finde ich super !  


Viele Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## dino113 (21. September 2022)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Also ich fahre noch folgendes mit:


Viel Erfolg



Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> - geplant 2.10. Alb Gold Trophy Marathon Trochtelfingen/ Schwäbische Alb


der ist eher einfach oder? Wäre ne Option. Allerdings sind an dem Wochenende 2 Kinder XC Rennen so wie in den Wochen darauf. Bei mir ist eigentlich Saisonende... Bin auch nicht mehr viel zum Fahren gekommen



Aber die letzten Meldungen hier über steigende Teilnehmerzahlen machen mir Hoffnung, das nächstes doch wieder viele Rennen durchgeführt werden oder es einige Veranstalter erneut probieren, Teilnehmer zu locken. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## ghostmuc (21. September 2022)

Albgoldtrophy hatte ich auch vor.
Bin hier aber momentan bei 27 Grad und strahlenden Sonnenschein in Kroatien am urlauben und trainieren und weiß gerade nicht ob ich direkt danach Lust hab in der kalten Siffe Rennen zu fahren 😅


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (21. September 2022)

Hi dino 113




dino113 schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg



Thx ! 



dino113 schrieb:


> der ist eher einfach oder? Wäre ne Option.



Jap, das ist er.
Die Strecke hat einen kurzen, sehr steilen Uphilltrail, den wohl nahezu alle schieben müssen, sonst eig. nur ein paar kurze, eher leichte Flow-Trails.  Wobei ich immer die 30Km/ 475 Hm fahre. Die mittlere und lange kenne ich leider nicht komplett.



dino113 schrieb:


> Allerdings sind an dem Wochenende 2 Kinder XC Rennen so wie in den Wochen darauf.



Ah, racen deine Kids auch schon fleißig.  



dino113 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist eigentlich Saisonende... Bin auch nicht mehr viel zum Fahren gekommen



Ahja, ok.



dino113 schrieb:


> Aber die letzten Meldungen hier über steigende Teilnehmerzahlen machen mir Hoffnung, das nächstes doch wieder viele Rennen durchgeführt werden oder es einige Veranstalter erneut probieren, Teilnehmer zu locken. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.



Jap - und du könntest es ja einfach mehr zum Spass fahren als schönen Saisonabschluss... 
Welche Strecke würdest du evtl. fahren ? Auch die 30 Km ? Oder eine der längeren ?


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (21. September 2022)

Hi ghostmuc




ghostmuc schrieb:


> Albgoldtrophy hatte ich auch vor.







ghostmuc schrieb:


> Bin hier aber momentan bei 27 Grad und strahlenden Sonnenschein in Kroatien am urlauben und trainieren



Das ist doch cool - da bist dann super fit.  



ghostmuc schrieb:


> und weiß gerade nicht ob ich direkt danach Lust hab in der kalten Siffe Rennen zu fahren 😅



Och es könnte ja schönes goldener Oktober Wetter am Renntag sein mit etwas Glück.  

Ich habe mich mit stundenlangem zuschauen bei Nachwuchsraces auf rund 900 m Höhe erst am 10.9. bei rund +10° bis +13° und anfangs starkem Regen + Wind "abgehärtet".

Und am 17.9. dann sogar bei +5°! bis +7° und immerwieder Regen auf 750-800 m Höhe. 
Am Morgen hatte ich erst garkein Bock bei +8° bei mir daheim auf 450 m Höhe in der Dämmerung hier loszufahren.  
Aber ich konnte mich mit Mühe doch noch aufraffen, und so schlimm wars garnicht mit der richtigen Kleidung.  Und seitdem stört es mich längst nicht mehr so.  


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## dino113 (21. September 2022)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Ah, racen deine Kids auch schon fleißig.


Dieses Jahr damit angefangen und mit Begeisterung dabei



Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Jap - und du könntest es ja einfach mehr zum Spass fahren als schönen Saisonabschluss...
> Welche Strecke würdest du evtl. fahren ? Auch die 30 Km ? Oder eine der längeren ?


Wäre bestimmt ein spaßiger Abschluss. Wenn ich aber fahre dann mindestens die mittlere Distanz. Wobei ich die Langdistanz auch noch in den Beinen haben müsste.

Mal schauen, kurzfristig entscheiden und schauen was das Wetter macht🙂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tischgrill (24. September 2022)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Bei meinem letzten gefahrenen Kurzmarathon Anfang des Monats waren die Starterzahlen so hoch wie in den letzten Jahren vor Covid nicht !
> ...



Ich hatte auch so meine Zweifel, aber andererseits muss man allen wieder etwas in den Rhythmus finden lassen mit Rennen fahren, wie dein Beispiel zeigen kann.
Dazu kommt/kam (und das war bei mir besonders) die ewige Unsicherheit mit den Fragen
"Findet überhaupt was statt und wenn ja, was"
"Heute ausgeschrieben, morgen wieder abgesagt?"
Darauf hatte ich keine Lust und bin für die sonst aufgebrachte Zeit zum Recherchieren lieber Radfahren gegangen.
Dann haben sicherlich viele ihr Privatleben (besonders das am Wochenende) langfristig umgestellt, da sich bei vielen Racern bestimmt 8-10 Wochenenden "frei" wurden für vieles andere und haben daran Gefallen gefunden.


----------



## schoeppi (27. September 2022)

Kein Marathon sondern XC, Abus-Ruhrbike Festival letzten Sonntag:
647 Overall.
Ist doch sehr stabil.
Größte AK war die U17 mit 107.
Das sind schon echt viele für ein XC Rennen.

Und, fand ich besonders toll, auch zum anschauen:
41 U9 und 36 U7 Bambini!
Die waren sooooo klasse!
Viele mit Fullface und nem Gesichtsausdruck wie ein wütender Berserker!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (27. September 2022)

Hi Schoeppi



schoeppi schrieb:


> ein Marathon sondern XC, Abus-Ruhrbike Festival letzten Sonntag:
> 647 Overall.
> Ist doch sehr stabil.



Das freut mich, dass die Tielnehmerzahlen dort stabil waren ggü. vor Corona.



schoeppi schrieb:


> Größte AK war die U17 mit 107.
> Das sind schon echt viele für ein XC Rennen.



Hui - ja also ich finde 70-80 schon viele, aber 107 ist echt sehr gut !



schoeppi schrieb:


> Und, fand ich besonders toll, auch zum anschauen:
> 41 U9 und 36 U7 Bambini!
> Die waren sooooo klasse!



Ja, das ist auch ordentlich. 



schoeppi schrieb:


> Viele mit Fullface und nem Gesichtsausdruck wie ein wütender Berserker!



 Die waren ja ganz wild entschlossen. 

Wie war das Wetter + Temperatur bei den Rennen ?


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## -Robert- (27. September 2022)

Wir hatten Glück und das Wetter hat entgegen der Vorhersage gehalten: Samstag hat's vormittags mal ganz kurz genieselt, aber nicht mal so dass man nass wurde. Nachmittags schätze mal 12-15 Grad. Sonntags komplett regenfrei und freundlich, nachmittags sogar Richtung 17 Grad.


----------



## schoeppi (27. September 2022)

Samstag wars noch wärmer, also als 15 Grad.
Das Junioren-Rennen, weswegen wir da waren, war um 11 Uhr am Samstag.
Kaum angekommen und ausgestiegen entschied der Sohnemann erstmal das Langarmtrikot gegen Kurz zu tauschen und ich zog die Weste aus. 

War ne wirklich schöne Veranstaltung.
Nur die 20 Minuten warten auf meine Bratwurst hinterher waren grenzfällig,
wäre fast verhungert.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (27. September 2022)

Hi Tischgrill



Tischgrill schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch so meine Zweifel, aber andererseits muss man allen wieder etwas in den Rhythmus finden lassen mit Rennen fahren, wie dein Beispiel zeigen kann.



Jap. 



Tischgrill schrieb:


> Dazu kommt/kam (und das war bei mir besonders) die ewige Unsicherheit mit den Fragen
> "Findet überhaupt was statt und wenn ja, was"
> "Heute ausgeschrieben, morgen wieder abgesagt?"
> Darauf hatte ich keine Lust und bin für die sonst aufgebrachte Zeit zum Recherchieren lieber Radfahren gegangen.



Ja, das verstehe ich. Die Unsicherheit war recht übel.



Tischgrill schrieb:


> Dann haben sicherlich viele ihr Privatleben (besonders das am Wochenende) langfristig umgestellt, da sich bei vielen Racern bestimmt 8-10 Wochenenden "frei" wurden für vieles andere und haben daran Gefallen gefunden.



Mhh..das war evtl.schon so, aber diese Worte versehe ich nicht so ganz: ..."haben daran Gefallen gefunden."...

Und zwar frage ich mich: Vermissen die das racen nicht ?  Oder sie spüren jetzt, dass sie es vermissen und so werden es nach und nach wieder mehr, die wieder mitfahren.   


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## schoeppi (27. September 2022)

Es sind noch immer viele Menschen im Corona-Modus, das erlebe ich jeden Tag.
Und dazu gehört es eben auch größere Menschansammlungen zu meiden.
Auch draussen.
Vielleicht gar nicht mal weil man wirklich Angst vor der Krankheit hat, bei manchen sicher aus das,
aber weil man das Gedöns dazu vermeiden möchte.
Wer das halbwegs richtig macht muss sich ja immernoch zuhause isolieren.
Wer hat da schon Bock drauf?
Dann steckt man noch Frau und Kind an und es gibt noch mehr Gedöns.
Nervt.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (28. September 2022)

Hi dino113




dino113 schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr damit angefangen und mit Begeisterung dabei



 Das ist cool. 



dino113 schrieb:


> Wäre bestimmt ein spaßiger Abschluss.



Genau. 



dino113 schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber fahre dann mindestens die mittlere Distanz. Wobei ich die Langdistanz auch noch in den Beinen haben müsste.



Ok.  



dino113 schrieb:


> Mal schauen, kurzfristig entscheiden und schauen was das Wetter macht🙂



Hoffentlich wirds trocken und wenig Wind. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (28. September 2022)

Hi Robert




-Robert- schrieb:


> Wir hatten Glück und das Wetter hat entgegen der Vorhersage gehalten: Samstag hat's vormittags mal ganz kurz genieselt, aber nicht mal so dass man nass wurde. Nachmittags schätze mal 12-15 Grad. Sonntags komplett regenfrei und freundlich, nachmittags sogar Richtung 17 Grad.



Ahja - so um die 15° sind recht ideal zum XC-racen. Bei Marathons dürfen es meiner Meinung nach gerne auch um die 20° sein. Mehr muß nicht sein. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (28. September 2022)

Ich ziehe erst > 25°C den Windstopper unter meinem Trikot aus. Und > 30°C macht mir überhaupt nix. Ich fahre auch bei > 35°C meine MTB-Hausrunde und weil den meisten das zu heiß ist, hat mein frei Fahrt, da niemand mehr den Komfortbereich der klimatisierten Räume verlassen will..
Vllt sollte ich in Italien od. Spanien MTB-Rennen fahren


----------



## dino113 (28. September 2022)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi dino113
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

Ich fahre wie meine Kids am Sonntag ein XC Rennen und dann mit Freunden am Montag ne 100km Runde. 
So habe ich jetzt ein kürzeres intensives Rennen und danach die Langdistanz😁

Dir viel Erfolg und Spaß bei der Alb Gold Trophy.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (28. September 2022)

Hi Schoeppi



schoeppi schrieb:


> Samstag wars noch wärmer, also als 15 Grad.







schoeppi schrieb:


> Das Junioren-Rennen, weswegen wir da waren, war um 11 Uhr am Samstag.
> Kaum angekommen und ausgestiegen entschied der Sohnemann erstmal das Langarmtrikot gegen Kurz zu tauschen und ich zog die Weste aus.



Ja, ich verstehe deinen Sohn gut - da wäre ich im XC-Race bestimmt auch im kurzen Trikot gefahren. 



schoeppi schrieb:


> War ne wirklich schöne Veranstaltung.







schoeppi schrieb:


> Nur die 20 Minuten warten auf meine Bratwurst hinterher waren grenzfällig,
> wäre fast verhungert.



Oha  da war viel los vor dem Wurststand. 

Zum Glück bist du nur "fast" verhungert.


----------



## Tischgrill (10. Oktober 2022)

Also jetzt muss ich das mal loswerden in Sachen Wochenend-Profi. Habe das nur vage nachvollziehen können bisher, aber am Sonntag habe ich just so einen erlebt und verstehe jetzt das Ganze besser. Der Typ geschätzt Altersklasse Senioren 3 fiel mir schon am Start durch ein übelst lautes und dominantes Gehabe auf. Und quetschte sich recht dreist bis nach vorne zum Flatterband. Mr. Wichtig halt. Später achtete ich nicht mehr auf ihn. Am Start und ersten längeren Anstieg muss ich ihm erstmal unbewusst davongezogen sein, aber bei einem plötzlichen schmierigen Wurzeltrail bergauf hatte ich ewig den falschen Gang drin, konnte aber wegen dem starken Kettenzug nie schalten und war wieder langsam. Zu langsam für meine Brille, die hat dann beschlagen. Deswegen bin ich mangels Sicht 1m abseits geraten. Dann kam der Typ allmählich unhörbar von hinten an und ich ihm deswegen versehentlich kurz leicht in die Parade geraten, was ihn aber nicht an der Weiterfahrt hinderte...aber trotzdem Gemaule von ihm, klar. Später an einem Bolzstück hatte ich ihn wieder und recht flott überholt mit "Reisetempo". Hat ihm natürlich mächtig gestunken und er mit garantiertem Laktat in den Haxen wieder einen Konter gefahren. Will gar nicht wissen, wie der Typ sich im Job oder Straßenverkehr benimmt. Habe zwar auch gewisse kompetitive Ansprüche, aber ab einem gewissen Punkt denke ich Hey, wir haben alle das gleiche Hobby, wir machen es freiwillig und außerdem ist Wochenende...


----------



## FirstGeneration (10. Oktober 2022)

Den Bezug zum Thema kann ich jetzt nicht erkennen, aber mein Tag war auch lang.


----------



## Laktathunter (11. Oktober 2022)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Den Bezug zum Thema kann ich jetzt nicht erkennen, aber mein Tag war auch lang.


Es wurde als Ursache für die mangelnden Teilnehmerzahlen auch das Verhalten der Mitstreiter diskutiert, denke darauf will @Tischgrill Bezug nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tischgrill (11. Oktober 2022)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Es wurde als Ursache für die mangelnden Teilnehmerzahlen auch das Verhalten der Mitstreiter diskutiert, denke darauf will @Tischgrill Bezug nehmen.


Ja, irgendwo in dem Faden wurde der übertriebene Ehrgeiz thematisiert. Ich dachte mir damals naja, nicht so schlimm, aber jetzt habe ich auch so eine Erfahrung weg. Da bin ich manchem richtigem Profi schon eher im Weg gewesen, aber die sind auch in dieser Hinsicht professioneller, und das heisst nicht motzen, gucken wie man zusammen am besten löst.


----------



## Laktathunter (11. Oktober 2022)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Ja, irgendwo in dem Faden wurde der übertriebene Ehrgeiz thematisiert. Ich dachte mir damals naja, nicht so schlimm, aber jetzt habe ich auch so eine Erfahrung weg. Da bin ich manchem richtigem Profi schon eher im Weg gewesen, aber die sind auch in dieser Hinsicht professioneller, und das heisst nicht motzen, gucken wie man zusammen am besten löst.


Man sollte mittlerweile einfach akzeptieren können, dass überall wo  mindestens 2 Personen zusammen treffen halt auch mindestens ein Vollpfosten dabei ist.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (11. Oktober 2022)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Man sollte mittlerweile einfach akzeptieren können, dass überall wo  mindestens 2 Personen zusammen treffen halt auch mindestens ein Vollpfosten dabei ist.


oder halt auch eben nicht... bin mit dem Jr. in letzter Zeit wieder massig XC Rennen gefahren und dank tagesfüllender Zeitpläne hängt man da ja auch viel rum. Könnte mich echt an kaum bis keine Situation erinnern, wo es da Knatsch gab. Evtl. ists auch das Format, bei 1h +- voll in die Fresse weiß ja auch jeder mehr oder weniger, worauf man sich einlässt


----------



## ghostmuc (11. Oktober 2022)

Vielleicht sollte es bei Rennen dann zwei Startblöcke geben. Der erste für Leute die Rennen fahren wollen mit allem was dazu gehört und ein zweiter für die empfindlicheren Gemüter


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (11. Oktober 2022)

Hi Schnitzelfreund




Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> oder halt auch eben nicht... bin mit dem Jr. in letzter Zeit wieder massig XC Rennen gefahren und dank tagesfüllender Zeitpläne hängt man da ja auch viel rum. Könnte mich echt an kaum bis keine Situation erinnern, wo es da Knatsch gab. Evtl. ists auch das Format, bei 1h +- voll in die Fresse weiß ja auch jeder mehr oder weniger, worauf man sich einlässt



Ja, ich habe diese Saison bei recht vielen XC Races zugeschaut - teils bin ich per Bike hingefahren, und habe nach einer Weile zuschauen meine Tour fortgesetzt, und da sind mir auch kaum solche Situationen aufgefallen. Möglicherweise ist sowas bei Marathon etwas öfter als bei XC - wer weiß. Aber ich denke, dass Tischgrill etwas Pech hatte. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## dino113 (11. Oktober 2022)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> sind mir auch kaum solche Situationen aufgefallen. Möglicherweise ist sowas bei Marathon etwas öfter als bei XC


Beim XC gibt es erst im Ziel auf die Fresse. Schurter und Flückinger lassen grüßen .


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (11. Oktober 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Beim XC gibt es erst im Ziel auf die Fresse. Schurter und Flückinger lassen grüßen .


Hätte ja „ab der ersten Kurve“ gesagt 🙈🤣


----------



## Lucky_Houdala (11. Oktober 2022)

Meine eigene Rennerfahrung ist noch sehr bescheiden, aber ich hatte auch schon paar Erlebnisse mit Leuten, die das Ganze extrem ernst zu nehmen scheinen. Und im letzten Block hab ich ebenfalls so einen Möchtegern vor dem Start erlebt.
Aber in drei Rennen hab ich auch mehrere nette Begegnungen gehabt, eine Teilehmer vor dem Start mit Schlauch aushelfen können (zum Glück bei mir dann nix passiert) und ein Bier zusammen im Ziel getrunken. Ach ne, war ein Radler 😉

Fazit: Gibt schon so Heinis, aber bei hunderten Teilnehmern sind halt immer paar Verspulte dabei. Und ich glaube am Ende nicht, dass gesunkene Teilnehmerzahlen primär daran liegen, denn diese Leute hat man ja überall.


----------



## -Robert- (11. Oktober 2022)

Waren Spritkosten schon? Gerade wenn man überregional zu Rennen fährt, kostet eine Rennteilnahme neben Startgebühren und Materialverschleiß bei uns irgendwo zwischen 100€ (schnell mal zum Hessen-Cup "nebenan") bis 1000€ (Wohnmobil mieten fürs ganze Wochenende BNS in Süddeutschland. Sicherlich kein klares Ausschlusskriterium, aber in wer sich auch nur in 3 von 4 Fällen es anders überlegt... Bei 1000-Starter-Rennen starten nicht nur Locals...


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (11. Oktober 2022)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Waren Spritkosten schon? Gerade wenn man überregional zu Rennen fährt, kostet eine Rennteilnahme neben Startgebühren und Materialverschleiß bei uns irgendwo zwischen 100€ (schnell mal zum Hessen-Cup "nebenan") bis 1000€ (Wohnmobil mieten fürs ganze Wochenende BNS in Süddeutschland. Sicherlich kein klares Ausschlusskriterium, aber in wer sich auch nur in 3 von 4 Fällen es anders überlegt... Bei 1000-Starter-Rennen starten nicht nur Locals...


Hört sich nach 10 Wochenenden bei uns an 🙈🤣 aber wir sind voll Fux: zum Sparen der Miete haben wir uns so ein dings gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Robert- (11. Oktober 2022)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> Hört sich nach 10 Wochenenden bei uns an 🙈🤣 aber wir sind voll Fux: zum Sparen der Miete haben wir uns so ein dings gekauft.


Wenn es nur 10 wären. Wir haben dieses Jahr nur Böringen ausgelassen, zzgl. NRW- und Hessen-Cup komplett und paar andere. Aber es geht noch wesentlich ärger - kenne Leute die "häufiger" aus NRW bis zum Swiss Cup gondeln - aber die große Masse wird sich eben die eine oder andere Fahrt klemmen...

Sicherlich auch ein Grund, warum es nächste Saison nur noch 4 BNS gibt.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (12. Oktober 2022)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Wenn es nur 10 wären. Wir haben dieses Jahr nur Böringen ausgelassen, zzgl. NRW- und Hessen-Cup komplett und paar andere. Aber es geht noch wesentlich ärger - kenne Leute die "häufiger" aus NRW bis zum Swiss Cup gondeln - aber die große Masse wird sich eben die eine oder andere Fahrt klemmen...
> 
> Sicherlich auch ein Grund, warum es nächste Saison nur noch 4 BNS gibt.


wir sind zum Glück erst in Gedern eingestiegen... woher hast du, dass es nur 4 BNS gibt?


----------



## ghostmuc (12. Oktober 2022)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Waren Spritkosten schon? Gerade wenn man überregional zu Rennen fährt, kostet eine Rennteilnahme neben Startgebühren und Materialverschleiß bei uns irgendwo zwischen 100€ (schnell mal zum Hessen-Cup "nebenan") bis 1000€ (Wohnmobil mieten fürs ganze Wochenende BNS in Süddeutschland. Sicherlich kein klares Ausschlusskriterium, aber in wer sich auch nur in 3 von 4 Fällen es anders überlegt... Bei 1000-Starter-Rennen starten nicht nur Locals...


Wohnmobil hätte ich ja, aber gerade in Östereich oder weiter Richtung Süden gäbe es von uns aus noch paar schöne Rennen. Da kommt dann noch Vignette, Maut usw dazu. Und in Österreich günstig den Tank voll machen is auch nicht mehr


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (12. Oktober 2022)

Hi Robert




-Robert- schrieb:


> Waren Spritkosten schon? Gerade wenn man überregional zu Rennen fährt, kostet eine Rennteilnahme neben Startgebühren und Materialverschleiß bei uns irgendwo zwischen 100€ (schnell mal zum Hessen-Cup "nebenan") bis 1000€ (Wohnmobil mieten fürs ganze Wochenende BNS in Süddeutschland.



Hui !! - 1000 € sind echt enorm heftig.    (BNS => Bundes-Nachwuchssichtung ?   )

Das krasseste bei mir waren 350 € für eine Rennteilnahme im Ausland incl. 4 Tage Kurzurlaub in der Gegend des Rennens.

-------------------------
Das billigste jemals - jedoch vor rund 10 Jahren - waren 15 € - diese Saison lag das billigste bei 65 € (incl. Sprit - und Abnutzungspauschale)



-Robert- schrieb:


> Sicherlich kein klares Ausschlusskriterium, aber in wer sich auch nur in 3 von 4 Fällen es anders überlegt... Bei 1000-Starter-Rennen starten nicht nur Locals...



Ja, da gebe ich dir Recht.


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Biker 82 (12. Oktober 2022)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> wir sind zum Glück erst in Gedern eingestiegen... woher hast du, dass es nur 4 BNS gibt?


Hab ich auch gehört. Kannst du als sehr sichere Info verbuchen.


----------



## Oliver_Heigl (7. November 2022)

Bul Biker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> die letzten beiden Jahre waren für Marathonveranstaltungen natürlich schwierig.
> 
> ...


Da kommen aus meiner Sicht sehr viele Faktoren zusammen:

- Angst vor Infektion dürfte wohl tatsächlich einige abhalten
Corona hat in vielen Köpfen nachhaltig gewirkt. Die Angst vor Infektion wird sicherlich noch immer einige beschäftigen.
-Inflation ist sicherlich ein ganz großes Thema. Die trifft im Bezug auf Rennen die Teilnehmer gleich doppelt. Einerseits sind Energie- und Lebenshaltungskosten regelrecht explodiert, andererseits müssen auch die Veranstalter die Preise anziehen. Da muss so mancher Teilnehmer inzwischen mit spitzer(er) Feder rechnen.
Wobei ich persönlich die Preisentwicklung bei den Startgeldern recht kritisch betrachte. So manches Rennen ist das Startgeld einfach nicht wert. Klar, die Kosten für Energie und die Leihausstattung sind gestiegen und müssen umgelegt werden. Aber wenn beispielsweise Duisburg mit inzwischen satten 179 Euro zu Buche schlägt, ist der Bogen einfach überspannt. Da wird dann nach Alternativen gesucht. Ich könnte es mir leisten, seh das diesem Event aber einfach nicht ab.
-Die 2 Jahre Auszeit haben ebenfalls dafür gesorgt, dass sich Alternativen gesucht werden. Der Orbit 360 beispielsweise, wäre ohne Corona nie ein derartiger Erfolg geworden - und viele bleiben eben bei diesem oder ähnlichen Formaten (oder generell dem Bikepacking). Ist ja auch ungemein praktisch: kostet verhältnismäßig wenig, es gibt kein fixes Datum - das macht flexibel, das Duell mit anderen (sofern man möchte) erfolgt halt virtuell, es sind größtenteils neue und unbekannte Strecken - da lockt das Abenteuer.
-Der E Bike-Boom trägt sicher ebenfalls dazu bei, dass Marathons weniger interessant erscheinen. Kein Bock mehr zu treten dürfte tatsächlich ebenfalls ein Grund sein. Das lässt sich ja generell in unserem Sport beobachten; der Trend geht doch eher Richtung Enduro und Downhill, Dirt und Street.... Action ohne viel kurbeln und vor allem muss man likegeile YT-Videos davon drehen können.
-Viele Rennen leiden auch unter seit Jahren kaum oder unveränderten Strecken. Mein persönlicher Favorit war über Jahre der P Weg. Doch selbst der wurde irgendwann langweilig, weil die Strecke inzwischen im Blindflug gefahren werden konnte.
-Grundsätzlich steht bei vielen Teilnehmern wohl ohnehin eher der Erlebniswert ganz oben. Zeitmessung und Platzierung sind nur Beiwerk - zumindest für die breite Masse. Vielleicht ist einfach die Zeit gekommen, neue Formate "zu erfinden" und aus der Taufe zu heben.
-Was definitiv auch zu wenig Teilnehmern führt: Fehlende Präsenz. Von so manchem Rennen erfährt man gar nicht, zu spät oder erst im Nachhinein.
Und schreibt man sich das Rennen dann für das Folgejahr auf die Fahne, fehlt es an aktuellen Terminen. Die Durchführung ungewiss, die entsprechende Homepage ist nicht gepflegt und allenfalls kurz vor dem Rennen aktualisiert. So lässt sich nichts planen und man hakt das Rennen bereits gedanklich ab. Aus den Augen - aus dem Sinn.
Es gibt allerhand Seiten, die einen Terminkalender darstellen wollen. Dort findet man aber i.d.R. veraltete Daten, nur wenige und nur die "großen" Rennen.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (7. November 2022)

Biker 82 schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gehört. Kannst du als sehr sichere Info verbuchen.


und das erste Rennen mitten in den Osterferien. Zum Kotzen...
Als "Halbwegsnormalfamilie", die zwar halbwegs preisunsensibel durch Deutschland VW-Bust, um auf irgendwelchen Rennen aufzuschlagen aber für die der kinderliche Radsport sauwichtig (aber nicht der heilige Gral) ist, ist das wirklich ätzend.


----------



## JensRPS (19. November 2022)

Oliver_Heigl schrieb:


> -Was definitiv auch zu wenig Teilnehmern führt: Fehlende Präsenz. Von so manchem Rennen erfährt man gar nicht, zu spät oder erst im Nachhinein.
> Und schreibt man sich das Rennen dann für das Folgejahr auf die Fahne, fehlt es an aktuellen Terminen. Die Durchführung ungewiss, die entsprechende Homepage ist nicht gepflegt und allenfalls kurz vor dem Rennen aktualisiert. So lässt sich nichts planen und man hakt das Rennen bereits gedanklich ab. Aus den Augen - aus dem Sinn.
> Es gibt allerhand Seiten, die einen Terminkalender darstellen wollen. Dort findet man aber i.d.R. veraltete Daten, nur wenige und nur die "großen" Rennen.


Darf ich hier nochmal die Höllenberg Trail-Trophy Spirkelbach im schönen Pfälzer Wald ins Spiel bringen?
Schnuckelig kleine Veranstaltung auf einer super Strecke. Der Termin für 2023 steht: 08.07..

greetz
Jens aus Pirmasens


----------



## Oliver_Heigl (21. November 2022)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> und das erste Rennen mitten in den Osterferien. Zum Kotzen...
> Als "Halbwegsnormalfamilie", die zwar halbwegs preisunsensibel durch Deutschland VW-Bust, um auf irgendwelchen Rennen aufzuschlagen aber für die der kinderliche Radsport sauwichtig (aber nicht der heilige Gral) ist, ist das wirklich ätzend.


Versteh das Problem nicht. Die Ferien sind doch ideal. Kein An- oder Rückreisestress weil die Kids am Freitag erst spät aus der Schule kommen und am Montag wieder früh hin müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver_Heigl (21. November 2022)

JensRPS schrieb:


> Darf ich hier nochmal die Höllenberg Trail-Trophy Spirkelbach im schönen Pfälzer Wald ins Spiel bringen?
> Schnuckelig kleine Veranstaltung auf einer super Strecke. Der Termin für 2023 steht: 08.07..
> 
> greetz
> Jens aus Pirmasens


Und diese Veranstaltung findet sich auf welcher Homepage? 
Sie ist in welche Rennkalender eingetragen? 

Ich hab von diesem Event noch nie gehört (danke für den Hinweis) und dann mal Tante Google bemüht. Die Treffer zeigen mir dann bereits verstrichene Termine diesen Jahres an. 
So wie hier: https://www.htt-spirkelbach.de/
Das nenn ich dann mal ein Paradebeispiel für "so bitte nicht"! 
Niemand, der zufällig (wenn überhaupt) von diesem Event erfährt und sich auf die HP durchgoogelt, wird sich nun wöchentlich dort umsehen, ob es endlich eine Terminaktualisierung gegeben hat -  das Event gerät einfach wieder in Vergessenheit. 
Eine HP gehört nach dem Rennen umgehend aktualisiert. Stehen neue Termine,,Infos etc noch nicht zur Verfügung, muss das kommuniziert werden, will man nicht den Eindruck erwecken, die Seite wäre eine Leiche. Wenigstens in einen Mailverteiler/Newsletter sollte man sich eintragen können.
Steht der Termin, darf das kein Insider sein, sondern muss auf der HP angeprangert sein, durch den Newsletter gehen, hier im Forum und auf anderen Plattformen, social media usw publiziert werden.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (21. November 2022)

Oliver_Heigl schrieb:


> Versteh das Problem nicht. Die Ferien sind doch ideal. Kein An- oder Rückreisestress weil die Kids am Freitag erst spät aus der Schule kommen und am Montag wieder früh hin müssen.


Das „Problem“ ist, wir haben hier 3 Wochen Ferien und das ist das Wochenende mittendrin. Wir werden da sicher in Urlaub fahren und verpassen entweder die BNS oder kommen am Tag vorher zurück. Und dann halt mit 2 Wochen Radpause antreten


----------



## ghostmuc (21. November 2022)

Oliver_Heigl schrieb:


> Und diese Veranstaltung findet sich auf welcher Homepage?
> Sie ist in welche Rennkalender eingetragen?
> 
> Ich hab von diesem Event noch nie gehört (danke für den Hinweis) und dann mal Tante Google bemüht. Die Treffer zeigen mir dann bereits verstrichene Termine diesen Jahres an.
> ...


Ich vermute mal der neue Termin wird schon noch auf die Webseite kommen. Du darfst nicht vergessen, nicht jeder Verein hat einen eigenen Webmaster der sowas mal schnell auf die Titelseite platzieren kann, das übernehmen dann Agenturen. Die kosten etwas, insofern lohnen sich updates erst wenn es mehrere News gibt.
Sind ja noch etliche Monate hin.
Und Facebook und Instagram dürften in vielen Fällen den Mailverteiler ersetzt haben. Und da wurde der neue Termin gepostet.
Wenn einem ein Rennen in guter Erinnerung geblieben ist dann denkt man doch bestimmt auch wieder dran und es ist nicht zu viel verlangt gelegentlich mal nachzuschauen ob es was neues gibt


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. November 2022)

Ist doch gelistet:



			Höllenberg Trail-Trophy 2023
		


Und dass im Herbst die Homepage noch nicht aktualisiert ist, ist doch normal. Gerade für kleinere Events. Oft stehen die Termine zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht fest, da die Behörden noch keine Genehmigung erteilt haben.


----------



## Oliver_Heigl (23. November 2022)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> Das „Problem“ ist, wir haben hier 3 Wochen Ferien und das ist das Wochenende mittendrin. Wir werden da sicher in Urlaub fahren und verpassen entweder die BNS oder kommen am Tag vorher zurück. Und dann halt mit 2 Wochen Radpause antreten


Nachvollziehbar...aber du kannst eben auch nicht auf allen Hochzeiten tanzen. Urlaub kannst du auch in anderen Ferien machen - respektive zu anderen Zeiten ein Rennen fahren; je nach Priorität.
Ich find die Ferien perfekt. 500 Km Anreise am Freitag nach der Schule wär die Hölle. Sonntag nach dem Rennen zurück wär sogar noch schlimmer. So hat eben jeder so seine Problemchen und allen kann es ein Veranstalter eh nicht Recht machen. Das geht doch schon mit Terminüberschneidungen los...


----------



## Oliver_Heigl (23. November 2022)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal der neue Termin wird schon noch auf die Webseite kommen. Du darfst nicht vergessen, nicht jeder Verein hat einen eigenen Webmaster der sowas mal schnell auf die Titelseite platzieren kann, das übernehmen dann Agenturen. Die kosten etwas, insofern lohnen sich updates erst wenn es mehrere News gibt.
> Sind ja noch etliche Monate hin.
> Und Facebook und Instagram dürften in vielen Fällen den Mailverteiler ersetzt haben. Und da wurde der neue Termin gepostet.
> Wenn einem ein Rennen in guter Erinnerung geblieben ist dann denkt man doch bestimmt auch wieder dran und es ist nicht zu viel verlangt gelegentlich mal nachzuschauen ob es was neues gibt


Ja, das wird er vermutlich. Fragt sich nur wann, und ob Interessierte bis dahin wirklich die Muße haben, ständig nachzusehen. Und ja, es sind noch etliche Monate. Aber Saisonplanung findet im Herbst statt.
Wenn ich mich auf FB etc verlasse, kann ich die eine hp, insbesondere eine nicht gepflegte, vom Netz nehmen. 
Ein Rennen in Erinnerung? Mooooooomet. Ich bin hier darauf aufmerksam geworden. (Spricht schonmal dafür, dass das Marketing nicht so doll ist und auch FB versagt hat). 
Durchaus verspricht das u.U. eine spaßige Veranstaltung zu sein. KÖNNTE man sich ja mal auf den Terminkalender schreiben....wenn denn der Termin festsünde. Ja, ich könnte mir nun wöchentlich eine Erinnerungsnotiz machen und nachschauen.... bei 20 oder 30 interessanten Rennen wird das dann aber müßig!
Versteh mich nicht falsch! Ich will hier ja keinem ans Bein pinkeln. Aber die Veranstalter, besonders die kleineren, stöhnen wegen schwindender Teilnehmerzahlen bzw zu geringer Bekanntheit. Ich zähle hier mal einige Gründe dafür auf - mehr nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (23. November 2022)

Oliver_Heigl schrieb:


> Nachvollziehbar...aber du kannst eben auch nicht auf allen Hochzeiten tanzen. Urlaub kannst du auch in anderen Ferien machen - respektive zu anderen Zeiten ein Rennen fahren; je nach Priorität.
> Ich find die Ferien perfekt. 500 Km Anreise am Freitag nach der Schule wär die Hölle. Sonntag nach dem Rennen zurück wär sogar noch schlimmer. So hat eben jeder so seine Problemchen und allen kann es ein Veranstalter eh nicht Recht machen. Das geht doch schon mit Terminüberschneidungen los...


Wir sind alle Ferien und Brückentage weg. Ob Schnee, Urlaub oder auch Bike 🙈 Omma sagte immer, „zu Haus sterbe die Leit“
Doof für den Junior. Aber er hat sich die Familie ja ausgesucht 🤣


----------



## Oliver_Heigl (23. November 2022)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ist doch gelistet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, du lieferst das beste Beispiel für die Terminkalender-Katastrophe.
bei radsportevents ist ein/der Termin gelistet. Wurde da nun (wie so oft) einfach das entsprechende Wochenende übernommen, oder ist der Termin zuverlässig? Denn folgt man dem Link, steht das Jahr 2022 als Termin. Und irgendwann sagt mein Verstand: " Wisst ihr was? Fahrt eure Rennen doch selber, wenn ihr nichtmal eine HP und eine uberschaubare Anzahl an Kanälen mit aktuellen Infos füttern könnt; das ganze Hick Hack ist mir zu blöd. Dann mach ich ein Bikepackingwochenende, reiß mir da die HM und Km rein und gut is - kost auch nur nen Bruchteil."
Wenn ich als Veranstalter, ob nun Eventer oder Verein, zahlende Teilnehmer/Kunden generieren will, sollte ich meine Hausaufgaben machen - insbesondere in Zeiten, wo ohnehin Teilnehmermangel herrscht. Mach ich sie nicht, darf ich auch nicht stöhnen!


----------



## Oliver_Heigl (23. November 2022)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> Wir sind alle Ferien und Brückentage weg. Ob Schnee, Urlaub oder auch Bike 🙈 Omma sagte immer, „zu Haus sterbe die Leit“
> Doof für den Junior. Aber er hat sich die Familie ja ausgesucht 🤣


Rabenvater . Wie kannst du das Kind so oft in den Urlaub zwingen?


----------



## ghostmuc (23. November 2022)

Oliver_Heigl schrieb:


> Danke, du lieferst das beste Beispiel für die Terminkalender-Katastrophe.
> bei radsportevents ist ein/der Termin gelistet. Wurde da nun (wie so oft) einfach das entsprechende Wochenende übernommen, oder ist der Termin zuverlässig? Denn folgt man dem Link, steht das Jahr 2022 als Termin. Und irgendwann sagt mein Verstand: " Wisst ihr was? Fahrt eure Rennen doch selber, wenn ihr nichtmal eine HP und eine uberschaubare Anzahl an Kanälen mit aktuellen Infos füttern könnt; das ganze Hick Hack ist mir zu blöd. Dann mach ich ein Bikepackingwochenende, reiß mir da die HM und Km rein und gut is - kost auch nur nen Bruchteil."
> Wenn ich als Veranstalter, ob nun Eventer oder Verein, zahlende Teilnehmer/Kunden generieren will, sollte ich meine Hausaufgaben machen - insbesondere in Zeiten, wo ohnehin Teilnehmermangel herrscht. Mach ich sie nicht, darf ich auch nicht stöhnen!


Wenn du das so gut kannst und gegenüber den Leuten die solche Rennen ehrenamtlich in ihrer Freizeit nach der Arbeit und an Wochenenden planen und organisieren und daran nicht mal was verdienen, so viel Zeit dafür übrig hast, warum bietest du dich nicht als Mitorganisator an  ?


----------



## rhoen-biker (23. November 2022)

Ich die Worte von @Oliver_Heigl zu 100% nachvollziehen.

Wie er schon geschrieben hat er möchte "niemanden ans Bein pinkeln". Er hat in meinen Augen absolut nachvollziebare Kritik geäußert - könnte man ja auch einfach als Tip aufnehmen. Wenn ein kleiner Veranstalter noch nicht fix sagen wann und ob das Rennen im kommenden Jahr stattfindet, wäre zumindest ein kleiner Hinweis auf den Onlinekanälen sinnvoll wann mit einer Info zurechnen ist. Eine nicht gepflegte Homepage ist auf jeden Fall das schlechteste was man machen kann.

Und ja, ich habe schon ehrenamtlich Rennen federführend organisiert.


PS:
Schaut euch mal die ganz großen Rennen an, da befindet sich oft schon ein Flyer mit dem Termin des nächsten Jahres im Starterbeutel.


----------



## ghostmuc (23. November 2022)

rhoen-biker schrieb:


> Ich die Worte von @Oliver_Heigl zu 100% nachvollziehen.
> 
> Wie er schon geschrieben hat er möchte "niemanden ans Bein pinkeln". Er hat in meinen Augen absolut nachvollziebare Kritik geäußert - könnte man ja auch einfach als Tip aufnehmen. Wenn ein kleiner Veranstalter noch nicht fix sagen wann und ob das Rennen im kommenden Jahr stattfindet, wäre zumindest ein kleiner Hinweis auf den Onlinekanälen sinnvoll wann mit einer Info zurechnen ist. Eine nicht gepflegte Homepage ist auf jeden Fall das schlechteste was man machen kann.
> 
> ...


Und wieviele große Rennen mit fixen Terminen wurden die letzten Jahre dann doch abgesagt oder verschoben weil es Probleme mit Strecke, Genehmigung, Umweltschutz usw usw gab  ?


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. November 2022)

Ein Klick von der Homepage und man findet die Info. Und ich bin noch Generation Telefonzelle

*


*


----------



## Oliver_Heigl (27. November 2022)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Wenn du das so gut kannst und gegenüber den Leuten die solche Rennen ehrenamtlich in ihrer Freizeit nach der Arbeit und an Wochenenden planen und organisieren und daran nicht mal was verdienen, so viel Zeit dafür übrig hast, warum bietest du dich nicht als Mitorganisator an  ?


Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Masse der Rennen kommerzieller Natur sind, gibst du auch ansonsten preis, dass es dir an Argumenten zu mangeln scheint.
Niemand muss Politiker sein, im die AFD scheiße zu finden. Wähler sein reicht aus. Niemand muss Erzeuger oder Händler sein, um steigende Lebensmittelpreise kritisch betrachten zu dürfen. Das darf man auch als Konsument. Die Beispielliste ließe sich unendlich fortsetzen.


----------



## Oliver_Heigl (27. November 2022)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Und wieviele große Rennen mit fixen Terminen wurden die letzten Jahre dann doch abgesagt oder verschoben weil es Probleme mit Strecke, Genehmigung, Umweltschutz usw usw gab  ?


Man kann natürlich auch auf Nummer Sicher gehen und den Termin sehr spät veröffentlichen; erst zwei Tage vorher vielleicht? Dann ist eine Absage oder Verschiebung fast ausgeschlossen. Ob das aber im Kontext mit Teilnehmerzahlen Sinn macht?


----------



## Oliver_Heigl (27. November 2022)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ein Klick von der Homepage und man findet die Info. Und ich bin noch Generation Telefonzelle
> 
> *Anhang anzeigen 1590804*


Ja stimmt. Inzwischen ist die Seite aktualisiert. Ob es da nun einen Hinweis gab, hier mitgelesen wurde oder es Zufall ist, spielt keine Rolle. Denn hier handelte es sich ja um ein BEISPIEL für ein grundsätzliches Problem. Wer hier den Zusammenhang nicht erkennt, im Ringen um Argumente für sein Veto ein Beispiel zerpflücken möcht, tut mir irgendwie leid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmuc (27. November 2022)

Oliver_Heigl schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Masse der Rennen kommerzieller Natur sind, gibst du auch ansonsten preis, dass es dir an Argumenten zu mangeln scheint.
> Niemand muss Politiker sein, im die AFD scheiße zu finden. Wähler sein reicht aus. Niemand muss Erzeuger oder Händler sein, um steigende Lebensmittelpreise kritisch betrachten zu dürfen. Das darf man auch als Konsument. Die Beispielliste ließe sich unendlich fortsetzen.


Ich weiß ja nicht wieviele Marathons/Rennen  du schon gefahren bist, aber ein sehr großer Teil davon wird von lokalen Vereinen veranstaltet. So wie der von dir als Beispiel aufgeführte auch. 
Natürlich sind da dann Sponsoren mit an Bord ohne die so etwas nicht möglich wäre. Und natürlich auch die Gemeinden in den meisten Fällen. 
Und ja, sie sind kommerziell, die Vereine spülen damit Geld in die Vereinskasse. Kein Verein veranstaltet ein rennen nur aus Jux und Dollerei ohne damit zu rechnen die Vereinskasse aufzubessern.
 Und trotzdem arbeiten sie dafür ehrenamtlich in ihrer Freizeit. 

Natürlich gibt es auch die großen, mit Profis besetzten Rennen. Das ist aber auch ne andere Liga 

Und nein, ich habe das nicht geschrieben weil es mir an Argumenten fehlt. Ich habe das geschrieben weil ich einfach Verständnis habe das in heutigen Zeiten viele Vereine als Veranstalter viele Monate im Vorraus noch nicht sicher wissen ob sie die Strecken genehmigt kriegen weil irgendein Umweltschützer oder Lokalpolitiker was dagegen haben könnte, sie entsprechend freiwillige Helfer finden die dort umsonst arbeiten wollen, irgendwelche Coronaauflagen wieder kommen könnten, die Freiwillige Feuerwehr entsprechend Personal stellen kann, ob sie die unsicheren finanziellen Auslagen aufbringen können und und und.

Und wenn man wirklich Interesse hat daran diese Rennen zu fahren dann sollte es auch nicht zu viel verlangt sein einfach mal gelegentlich nachzuschauen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (27. November 2022)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Und ja, sie sind kommerziell, die Vereine spülen damit Geld in die Vereinskasse. Kein Verein veranstaltet ein rennen nur aus Jux und Dollerei ohne damit zu rechnen die Vereinskasse aufzubessern.
> Und trotzdem arbeiten sie dafür ehrenamtlich in ihrer Freizeit.



"Spülen" würde ich jetzt nicht sagen, aber Veranstaltungen sind schon eine wichtige Einnahmequelle für Vereine. Bei unserer Jahresversammlung überraschen mich immer zwei Punkte: wieviel Kohle der Verein an den BDR und so abdrücken muss und wieviel Geld die Veranstaltungen bringen. Letzteres aber nur deswegen, weil wirklich der ganze Verein ehrenamtlich mitmacht. Dazu noch die anderen Vereine aus dem Ort, die helfen. Machen ja alle kostenlos. 

Und es muss sich schon finanziell tragen, die Hauptmotivation ist aber eine Veranstaltung auf die Beine zu stellen. Das gehört einfach dazu. Radsport ohne Rennen ist halt nur Radfahren und nicht Radsport. Und es ist auch nicht fair, für solche Rennen den gleichen Maßstab anzusetzen, wie wenn ein super reicher Tourismusverband (Ischgl, Bad Goisern, Kitzbühel, usw) mit Vollzeitangestellten und Marketingbüro oder ein richtiger kommerzieller Veranstalter dahinter steht. Also wenn man sich dann aufregt, dass im November die Homepage für den nächsten Sommer noch nicht upgedatet ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## NunAuchDa (27. November 2022)

Kann mir jemand was zum Wasgau Marathon sagen?
Ist es eher eine schnelle Strecke? Oder technisch anspruchsvoll?
Ich hab mich mal für die Halbmarathonstrecke angemeldet.


----------



## Oliver_Heigl (27. November 2022)

@ghostmuc 
Offenbar bist du entweder des Lesens nicht mächtig, oder neigst dazu, dir Tatsachen so hinzudrehen, wie es zu deiner Argumentationskette passt.
Scroll doch bitte nochmal durch. Dann stellst du folgende Dinge fest:
1. Es geht hier um die Gründe sinkender Teilnehmerzahlen. Dazu habe ich einige genannt. Ob und wie Veranstalter hierzu reagieren können oder wollen, bleibt ihnen überlassen. Letztlich ist so ein Rennen aber betriebswirtschaftlich zu betrachten. Ein Unternehmen kann das tollste Produkt oder die beste Dienstleistung der Welt anbieten  - wenn das Marketing kacke ist, bleiben die Kunden aus.
2. Besagtes Rennen habe nicht ich in den Ring geworfen - jedoch einen den von mir genannten Gründe sinkender Teilnehmer dort gesehen und angesprochen.
Das jemand sich nun derart daran hochzieht, lässt Langeweile oder mangelnde Weitsicht vermuten. Wir reden hier über grundsätzliche Probleme, während du das Haar in der Suppe suchst, um wahllos irgendwen anzupissen. Deine Trollerei nervt, stört die wesentliche Debatte und den Gruppenfrieden. Du bist ein ganz heißer Kandidat für die Blockierliste.


----------



## Oliver_Heigl (27. November 2022)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> "Spülen" würde ich jetzt nicht sagen, aber Veranstaltungen sind schon eine wichtige Einnahmequelle für Vereine. Bei unserer Jahresversammlung überraschen mich immer zwei Punkte: wieviel Kohle der Verein an den BDR und so abdrücken muss und wieviel Geld die Veranstaltungen bringen. Letzteres aber nur deswegen, weil wirklich der ganze Verein ehrenamtlich mitmacht. Dazu noch die anderen Vereine aus dem Ort, die helfen. Machen ja alle kostenlos.
> 
> Und es muss sich schon finanziell tragen, die Hauptmotivation ist aber eine Veranstaltung auf die Beine zu stellen. Das gehört einfach dazu. Radsport ohne Rennen ist halt nur Radfahren und nicht Radsport. Und es ist auch nicht fair, für solche Rennen den gleichen Maßstab anzusetzen, wie wenn ein super reicher Tourismusverband (Ischgl, Bad Goisern, Kitzbühel, usw) mit Vollzeitangestellten und Marketingbüro oder ein richtiger kommerzieller Veranstalter dahinter steht. Also wenn man sich dann aufregt, dass im November die Homepage für den nächsten Sommer noch nicht upgedatet ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht.


Niemand vergleicht nen Ortsverein mit nem Eventer. Diese Aussage ist nirgends gefallen und entstammt deiner Fantasie.
Auch aufregen tust einzig du dich hier.
Wir sprechen hier über Gründe fehlender Teilnehmer, die ja insbesondere den kleinen Rennen Probleme machen.
Nun kann man die vorgetragenen Punkte entweder beherzigen, oder eben weiter nach Ausreden ringen bzw welche vortragen. Was denkst du, wird mehr Erfolg haben?


----------



## NunAuchDa (27. November 2022)

Was mir aufgefallen ist:
Einige Rennen starten in Ortschaften in denen es keine Bahnhöfe gibt. Für Interessenten ohne eigenes Auto welche auf eine Zugverbindung angewiesen sind dürfte das die Motivation zur Anmeldung nicht steigern.


----------



## ghostmuc (27. November 2022)

Oliver_Heigl schrieb:


> um wahllos irgendwen anzupissen. Deine Trollerei nervt, stört die wesentliche Debatte und den Gruppenfrieden. Du bist ein ganz heißer Kandidat für die Blockierliste.


also wenn du dich in den wenigen Tagen in denen du hier im Forum angemeldet bist durch ernstgemeinte und sachliche vorgebrachte Argumente angepisst fühlst, dann wünsche ich weiterhin viel Spaß hier im Forum  🥳
Und deine Drohung mich zu blockieren versetzt mich gerade in eine Mischung aus Angst und Panik. Bitte tu es nicht, du würdest mir das Herz brechen


----------



## Oliver_Heigl (27. November 2022)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> also wenn du dich in den wenigen Tagen in denen du hier im Forum angemeldet bist durch ernstgemeinte und sachliche vorgebrachte Argumente angepisst fühlst, dann wünsche ich weiterhin viel Spaß hier im Forum  🥳
> Und deine Drohung mich zu blockieren versetzt mich gerade in eine Mischung aus Angst und Panik. Bitte tu es nicht, du würdest mir das Herz brechen


Das war keine Drohung, sondern ein Hinweis, dass dein Verhalten unerträglich ist.
Sachlichkeit lässt du leider gänzlich vermissen.
Im Übrigen ist dies ein neuer Account, weil ich mein Passwort vergessen hatte und auch der Emailaccount, mit dem ich mich einst (ca. 2014???) angemeldet hatte, nicht mehr aktiv ist. Aber du stellst erneut deine überhebliche Art und deine Neigung zu voreiligen und falschen Schlüssen unter Beweis. Ebenso bist du weiterhin ausschließlich darauf aus, zu diskreditieren und zu trollen. Zum Thema hast du weder hier, noch anderswo, jemals etwas Sinnvolles beizutragen gewusst. Mir ist die von dir inszenierte off topic Debatte müßig. In Hamburg sagt man Tschüß!


----------



## Oliver_Heigl (27. November 2022)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist:
> Einige Rennen starten in Ortschaften in denen es keine Bahnhöfe gibt. Für Interessenten ohne eigenes Auto welche auf eine Zugverbindung angewiesen sind dürfte das die Motivation zur Anmeldung nicht steigern.


Durchaus ein nachvollziehbarer Aspekt. I.d.R. ist es aber so, dass Rennen eher nach topographischen Gegebenheiten geplant und organisiert werden. Der nächste könnte nun vortragen, dass das Rennen zu weit von der Autobahn entfernt ist oder nicht vor seiner Haustür startet.
Okay...das schwinkt jetzt etwas Zynik mit...
Wenn du nur bedingt mobil bist, finden sich aber hier oder auf anderen Plattformen meist andere Teilnehmer, die ggf gegen Spritkostenbeteiligung, jemanden mitnehmen würden. Das wäre im Sinne vom Umweltschutz ohnehin ziemlich geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmuc (27. November 2022)

Oliver_Heigl schrieb:


> Das war keine Drohung, sondern ein Hinweis, dass dein Verhalten unerträglich ist.
> Sachlichkeit lässt du leider gänzlich vermissen.
> Im Übrigen ist dies ein neuer Account, weil ich mein Passwort vergessen hatte und auch der Emailaccount, mit dem ich mich einst (ca. 2014???) angemeldet hatte, nicht mehr aktiv ist. Aber du stellst erneut deine überhebliche Art und deine Neigung zu voreiligen und falschen Schlüssen unter Beweis. Ebenso bist du weiterhin ausschließlich darauf aus, zu diskreditieren und zu trollen. Zum Thema hast du weder hier, noch anderswo, jemals etwas Sinnvolles beizutragen gewusst. Mir ist die von dir inszenierte off topic Debatte müßig. In Hamburg sagt man Tschüß!


Aber zum Glück gibt es hier im Forum ja auch Leute wie dich die everybody´s darling sind und die immer genau die Meinung aller anderen widerspiegeln und denen immer alle zupflichten

Jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt

wo ich in überheblicher Art meine Neigung zu voreiligen und falschen Schlüssen zur Schau gestellt habe (bitte nicht nur deine Meinung als einzelner sondern die aller Beteiligten)
wo ich dich oder andere niedergemacht oder schlechtgemacht (=diskreditiert) habe
Themen in denen ich nur sinnloses (und damit meine ich nicht deine Meinung, sondern die aller) beigetragen habe
Eine inszenierte Off Topic Debatte (auch hier bitte nicht NUR deine Meinung)

PS: wenn es dich stört das in einem Forum Leute anderer Meinung sind wie du und dies kundtun dann hast du vielleicht den Sinn einer Diskussion oder eines Forums nicht verstanden


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (28. November 2022)

@ghostmuc @Oliver_Heigl evtl. einfach direkt miteinander ausmachen? Per PM, Telefonat, einen Heben gehen oder mexican Standoff? Oder Hillkilimb? Sorry, aber das ist hier völlig Wumpe und auch egal, wer wessen Förmchen zuerst geklaut hat.


----------



## mw.dd (28. November 2022)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Und ja, sie sind kommerziell, die Vereine spülen damit Geld in die Vereinskasse. Kein Verein veranstaltet ein rennen nur aus Jux und Dollerei ohne damit zu rechnen die Vereinskasse aufzubessern.
> Und trotzdem arbeiten sie dafür ehrenamtlich in ihrer Freizeit.
> 
> Natürlich gibt es auch die großen, mit Profis besetzten Rennen.


Es gibt noch was dazwischen: Die Eventheinis, die Geld verdienen wollen. E1 oder Heavy24 fallen mir da als Beispiele ein.


----------



## ghostmuc (28. November 2022)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> @ghostmuc @Oliver_Heigl evtl. einfach direkt miteinander ausmachen? Per PM, Telefonat, einen Heben gehen oder mexican Standoff? Oder Hillkilimb? Sorry, aber das ist hier völlig Wumpe und auch egal, wer wessen Förmchen zuerst geklaut hat.


Recht hast,Ende Gelände


----------



## Zaskaringelb (28. November 2022)

Hier in NRW beim NRW-Cross-Cup hat es diesen Herbst schon 2x neue Teilnehmerrekorde gegeben, geht doch. Ist allerdings Wettkampf mit 30-60min an der Kotzgrenze, vielleicht nicht der Fokus für Didi Brägel.


----------



## ghostmuc (2. Dezember 2022)

Da sieht man wieder wie wichtig es ist die Termine für 2023 schon etliche Monate im vorraus direkt im Anschluss an den 22er Termin bekanntzugeben.
Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Southbike (11. Dezember 2022)

Ram970 schrieb:


> Ich habe letzte Woche am PFronten Marathon teilgenommen.
> Bin hier die Marathon Strecke (50/1900) gefahren.
> Erwartungsgemäß treffen sich hier im Prinzip nur ambitionierte Hobby und Lizenzfahrer. Weil hier auch die Abfahrten entsprechend „knackig“ sind.
> Auch hier waren die Teilnehmerzahlen um circa 40 % gegenüber dem Vorjahr reduziert trotzdem haben die einheimischen hier einen super Job abgeliefert! Tolle Verpflegung sehr gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und das Wetter hat gut mitgespielt.


Knackig und geröllig ist hauptsächlich die Abfahrt vom Himmelreich und teilweise - je nach Zustand die ersten ca 200 hm vom Breitenberg ' sonst eher viele Kiesabfahrten.
Tolle Stimmung und gute Organisation.
Bin selbst 2 mal mitgefahren, fahre meist diese so - wenn ich im Allgäu bei meinen Eltern bin.
Dieses Jahr im Juni befand sich die Abfahrt vom.Himmelreich im schlechtesten Zustand seit 16 Jahren - durch Unwetter - unendlich Geröll. Bin im.September nochmals gefahren,.war deutlich besser.

Denke, die Marathons kämpfen allgemein mit Teilnehmerzahlen und das erst nicht seit Corona.


----------



## baloo (12. Dezember 2022)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Da sieht man wieder wie wichtig es ist die Termine für 2023 schon etliche Monate im vorraus direkt im Anschluss an den 22er Termin bekanntzugeben.
> Schade
> Anhang anzeigen 1600000


Ups, sehr schade. Bin den Ortler immer gerne gefahren.
Aber kann mir gut vorstellen, dass so ein länderübergreifender Event nicht einfach zu organisieren ist!
Jedoch besteht noch Hoffnung, dass im 2024 wieder ein Ortler stattfinden könnte ?! Absage steht ja nur für 2023 ?!


----------



## LuttiX (27. Dezember 2022)

Was mich neulich total gefreut hat, war eine FB Mitteilung, dass in Orsenhausen (LK Biberach/Oberschwaben) womöglich in 2023 wieder der Bräuhausbuden Cup statt finden wird. Ein paar Leute veranstalten rund um die "Bräuhausbude" ein 2h MTB Rennen (Rundstrecke a 5km/105Hm). Samstags, Start um 16 Uhr, danach Grillen und Bier ;-) Klasse, dass es Leute gibt, die sowas, trotz allen Widrigkeiten, aufleben lassen!!!


----------



## kingm40 (27. Dezember 2022)

Schade um den Ortler. Habe dort zwei mal teilgenommen als noch in Glurns gestartet wurde. War wegen dem frühen Termin im Jahr und nicht allzu anspruchsvolle Strecke ein guter Start in die Saison.


----------

